# 4th BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - 18th, 2013



## TechCrazy

Count me in, I should have my boincer back up by then. Currently using a psu that is going into friends pc but hoping to add a 1300w and 2x 7850s by May


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Sounds good to me - definitely count me in


----------



## nova4005

I'm definitely in as well! This will be my first pentathlon.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Hopefully my Ultimate Rig will be in by then


----------



## RZ Ezee

My first pentathlon


----------



## Doozy420

Count me in, will be a 1st for me as-well......


----------



## Sqrldg

1st here too, my new rig should be built by then!


----------



## goodtobeking

Woot time for another one!! I am ready to continue to crunch and I am going to run off to the vote threads now


----------



## Rx14

1st pentathlon here too. Would it be wise to JUST run the marathon project. Except for the GPU project that I can run alongside.


----------



## eus105454

In like Flynn!


----------



## Starbomba

In for the 3rd Pentathlon. Good thing it's in May, that'll give me some time to reactivate my i3 rig for those pesky CPU tasks, and maybe even connect my 470 for the GPU tasks.


----------



## Biorganic

Ins it do I be.


----------



## Finrond

I love the pentathlon, so much fun!


----------



## DarkRyder

still a ways away. plenty of time to get more hardware ready


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> still a ways away. plenty of time to get more hardware ready


Only you Dark









My coffers are empty after my latest upgrades


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Only you Dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My coffers are empty after my latest upgrades


well i am taking donations as well


----------



## Biorganic

Nice upgrades Starbomba! A 7950 and a 7970, both with blocks. Very Nice sir


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Nice upgrades Starbomba! A 7950 and a 7970, both with blocks. Very Nice sir


I aim to please BOINC


----------



## PR-Imagery

Looking forward to my first Pentathlon!
Its great that CC is going to be in April this year, no overlap; hopefully more folders will get on board and vice versa


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Its great that CC is going to be in April this year, no overlap; hopefully more folders will get on board and vice versa


YES YES YES!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjQGPhJ-5zw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> YES YES YES!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjQGPhJ-5zw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> YES YES YES!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjQGPhJ-5zw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs


LMAO


----------



## Genesis1984

I'm onboard for this. It'll be my first pentathlon!


----------



## gamer11200

Prizing requirements for this event is going to be a headache!

I like the promotional banner for the Chimp Challenge, was wondering if we could do something similar, theme it to "OCN versus the world!". I'm thinking of doing a play on the Scott Pilgrim vs the World movie poster (http://www.kuteradio.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/scottpilgrim.jpg), but I have no artistic skills whatsoever to pull off something like that.

Voting has concluded for Overclock.net's picks for each discipline.
GPU (Rowing): DistrRTgen
Physics & Chemistry - CPU (Taekwondo): [email protected]
World Community Grid - CPU (Short Track Speed Skating): The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2
Mathematics - CPU (Weightlifting): [email protected]


----------



## PR-Imagery

Draft a rough concept of what you have in mind


----------



## Tex1954

NO MORE INTERNET GAMES FOR PRIZES!!! (Unless super RARE items...and actually worth something...)


----------



## Rx14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> NO MORE INTERNET GAMES FOR PRIZES!!! (Unless super RARE items...and actually worth something...)


I don't like the super rare thing. Because terraria is only worth £5 does that disqualify it? I would love terraria! Maybe a blacklist of games with some sort of voting system?


----------



## TechCrazy

I dont think black listing games would matter. If you get a hold of 12 copies of terraria you better hit me up







. But seriously I have a few like brink, hunted, rage, dawn of ware 2, and syndicate coming to your future BGB that i hope to donate if not Ill sell them







.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> NO MORE INTERNET GAMES FOR PRIZES!!! (Unless super RARE items...and actually worth something...)


Sorry Tex, but I disagree 100%. We've had small games before, I've even donated a few games that were < $20 before. The only game that we have had issues getting rid of is Dota 2, so just having NOT Dota 2 (and Portal/Portal 2 since almost every one that has Steam has it) is sufficient.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Sorry Tex, but I disagree 100%. We've had small games before, I've even donated a few games that were < $20 before. The only game that we have had issues getting rid of is Dota 2, so just having NOT Dota 2 (and Portal/Portal 2 since almost every one that has Steam has it) is sufficient.


Agreed. And really with anything, there is the risk of the first person declining, possibly the second. Save some headaches and just drop the prize if the first person declines? Hell, had the numbers rolled right, I would have accepted a Dota key as I did not have one (Thank you Dark







). I declined the prize I was offered because I don't have any Android devices.


----------



## Tex1954

Hmm, well as stated before, a LIMIT of "ONE" each would be fine with me then with the provision that if the first person doesn't want it, I don't have to try to give it away again.

And I wasn't talking about Rage or Metro or those types of FPS single player games, I was talking about the MMP internet based games that tend to be overly distributed.

But, no matter... a LIMIT of ONE of any name game would be okay with me... but don't overvalue them and displace better prizes.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Prizing requirements for this event is going to be a headache!


I don't remember having prizes last pentathlon, were there even any?

I'd be fine with no prizes, since I can't fathom how you could keep track of different projects and different times to crunch them...


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Prizing requirements for this event is going to be a headache!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember having prizes last pentathlon, were there even any?
> 
> I'd be fine with no prizes, since I can't fathom how you could keep track of different projects and different times to crunch them...
Click to expand...

Last year, we had the following:
Quote:


> 1x ($50) - Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim on Steam - This will be given out at random to a member that earns at least 20,000 credits through the combination of credits from all 5 disciplines.
> 5x ($35) - 1 year Overclocked account - This will be given out, 1 per discipline, to a member that earns at least 1,000 credit in that discipline.


No prizes will cause some people not to participate in this event, especially those coming from the Chimp Challenge who'll spend a good time just trying to understand how to set everything up right ([email protected] v7 client is painless to set up).

We could see how much each person crunched each project via BOINCstats, but as far as live stats are concerned, I don't know if DarkRyder's stats can be set up for individual projects.

We might end up doing what we did last year. Have some lower-valued prizes under the "earn at least x credits in a certain discipline" and have the big prizes given out to those that participated in all disciplines and earn at least a certain amount of credits. It will be definitely be a confusing one to determine good amounts to set those.


----------



## TechCrazy

Ill have my boinc box back up and running by this time and it wont be [email protected] so Ill have the selected projects loaded and waiting.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> We might end up doing what we did last year. Have some lower-valued prizes under the "earn at least x credits in a certain discipline" and have the big prizes given out to those that participated in all disciplines and earn at least a certain amount of credits. It will be definitely be a confusing one to determine good amounts to set those.


Even if it is confusing (or at least time consuming) i do agree with this, especially since there will be CPU projects during most of it. Plus, the Marathon is a new modification which wasn't on last year's event and the GPU projects are all high-point ones, so point requirements will need to be adjusted for it as well.


----------



## gamer11200

Also, since this is event is a multi-team event, I think it'd be best if the prizing is open to everyone as long as they meet credits requirements (ie. no previous BGB necessary). That way, we can get many new people to happily crunch for whatever expensive goodies are offered.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Look who's finally ready to play!



Just need a board for my x4/x6 and a cpu for my Z68 Deluxe now


----------



## Jayce1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Look who's finally ready to play!
> 
> 
> 
> Just need a board for my x4/x6 and a cpu for my Z68 Deluxe now


Sweet! I found (2) GTX 560ti 448's on ebay this morning for $300 buy it now! Want so badly, but nothing to put them in. Can't wait for the next build. Keep us posted on yours


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> Sweet! I found (2) GTX 560ti 448's on ebay this morning for $300 buy it now! Want so badly, but nothing to put them in. Can't wait for the next build. Keep us posted on yours


Isnt Ebay amazing?


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Isnt Ebay amazing?


NO! Because they keep taking all my money!


----------



## Skyddsskor

facing some problem here. DistrRTgen server is banned in United Arab Emirates. My rig simply can't communicate with the server.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Proxy


----------



## matada

Count me in.


----------



## gamer11200

Sign up now for the BOINC Pentathlon!


----------



## slapstick01

In!


----------



## Jayce1971

In


----------



## tjr2121

In.


----------



## gamer11200

The eligibility requirement for prizes that disallowed BGB28 winners from winning a prize does not apply, so if you won a prize at BGB28 you could win something from the BOINC Pentathlon!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Grab a avatar if you haven't already!

 

PM me with ideas, suggestions or requests,


----------



## Wheezo

Those are great PR! Imma grab the white one once the CC is over









Love to get the BOINC goin' lol


----------



## Gungnir

I'm in!


----------



## gamer11200

A round of applause for *PR-Imagery* for taking the time to create the official banner and avatars for this event!


----------



## TechCrazy

What are the projects I need to verify my IDs?


----------



## labnjab

I can suffer another couple of weeks of extreme heat from my 2 570s so I'm in with my main rig







I really need to get them under water, lol. This will be my 1st pentathlon


----------



## R.D.BID

Flynn. I'm in like him.


----------



## $ilent

Count me in, although I have no idea what BOINC is.


----------



## theseopenfields

I'm in, that bag of oreos will be mine.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Might as well add the link gamer (https://www.dropbox.com/sh/az3tn3bmkaw8jc5/tx-oacmPHU/Pentathlon), couple more in there, might do some more.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Thanks to PR-Imagery for the cool avatar


----------



## funfortehfun

DEM OREOS

will be my love


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> ($3) - Bag of Oreos - Donated by *TechCrazy*


----------



## TechCrazy

lol I think his prize value is in Canadian because its only a 1 American dollar bag. Noone was supposed to see that


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Do we know what the projects will be yet? I'd like to sign up for them and get them running well in advance of the event








The Chimp Challenge finishes tomorrow so It's full speed ahead on Boinc again


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Do we know what the projects will be yet? I'd like to sign up for them and get them running well in advance of the event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chimp Challenge finishes tomorrow so It's full speed ahead on Boinc again


We will find out on the 27th (last day for team registration / voting)


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> We will find out on the 27th (last day for team registration / voting)


Ahhhhh - Thanks! That's good - plenty of time to get set up








I think I'll give both my rigs a good clean too.


----------



## Starbomba

Totally in!

Will sign up once i'm at home and can access Google Docs though.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Grab a avatar if you haven't already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me with ideas, suggestions or requests,


Nice job PR! Those are some good looking avatars!









I'm in for the Pentathlon as well!


----------



## deegon

I'm In too. . .


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> We will find out on the 27th (last day for team registration / voting)
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh - Thanks! That's good - plenty of time to get set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think I'll give both my rigs a good clean too*.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good idea Doc. With all this 24/7 running I need to clean mine also. Cheers to DUST


----------



## GingerJohn

In. First "official" pentathlon for me, I missed the sign up last time but crunched anyway.


----------



## Anthony20022

I'm in!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Sounds like a good idea Doc. With all this 24/7 running I need to clean mine also. Cheers to DUST


Computers are some of the most efficient vaccuum cleaners i know. The more fans, the better









Need to clean my rads as well, the bottom one i have has a high FPI so it gets easily clogged with dust even with a filter.


----------



## Skyddsskor

I'm in.
Go go overclock.net!!!


----------



## Jayce1971

I know it's still a week and half away, but the undeniable feeling of "epicness" is beginning to seep in.....


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> I know it's still a week and half away


Hopefully I can get my Sniper3 here in time for the start


----------



## tjr2121

First Pentathlon, I'm assuming a schedule will be posted?


----------



## $ilent

Im going to sign up but I have a question regarding BOINC. So we chose what work units to do, could you just pick the best units and get most ppd in normal boinc folding? Also I see on zodacs posts you can have a big list of work units ready to start, in the pentathlon do we only have a list of 5 units and fold each for a certain time or do we get hundreds of different units under a work unit 'header'? I dont understand this bit.

Also the OP says each person needs to do 5 difference projects each for 5 days, doesnt that mean youd be crunching for 25 days?


----------



## PR-Imagery

For BOINC in general you can run whatever projects you wish, high point projects or projects you care about. I think all units for a project/project sub application are all the same and all worth the same amount of points; IME I believe that to be true. Yes, you can set the client to download x number of days of work, this can be set globally or for specific projects; so you can have it download 4 days worth of work which may be 100WUs or 20 depending on the project/unit size and length of time it takes your system to run them.

For the Pentathlon there will be 5 predetermined projects of the list of eligible projects for the event (which we voted on a few days ago) that will be required to run; as for the 5 projects for 5 days, I've wondered about that as well.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Im going to sign up but I have a question regarding BOINC. So we chose what work units to do, could you just pick the best units and get most ppd in normal boinc folding? Also I see on zodacs posts you can have a big list of work units ready to start, in the pentathlon do we only have a list of 5 units and fold each for a certain time or do we get hundreds of different units under a work unit 'header'? I dont understand this bit.
> 
> Also the OP says each person needs to do 5 difference projects each for 5 days, doesnt that mean youd be crunching for 25 days?


You can sort of chose what WU's you wanna run. On most projects, you can pick what you want to work so you can get the most PPD. It's like choosing to pick Core 17 WU's only for your GPU's. The top PPD application does tend to vvary, but for AMD is usually Moo wrapper/Milkyway and for Nvidia is DistrRTGen/PrimeGrid/Collatz. The HD 7x70/7x50 are a distinct difference, these doo well both in DiRT and Moo/Milky, so they are the best cards for BOINC at the moment.

You do get to crunch 5 projects, one project will last 5 days. But the beauty of the Pentathlon is that those days overlap. So you could be on the 3rd day of project #1, then the second project starts, so you're juggling different projects at the same time, judging how much of your CPU/GPU time and power is being used. You also have to take into account the time a workunit takes to be validated (on some projects it is not instant) so you have to start crunching even earlier and stop earlier on certain projects. It's very active and requires a certain coordination, not as "laid back" as the CC, where all you had to do is keep the machines on as much as possible and pray to get the good CPU WU's, and Core 17 GPU WU's.

I also like how there is the new "marathon" discipline, where a certain project is ran though the whole Pentathlon, so you'd end up juggling 2-3 projects at the same time. Now i call that a true stress testing


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> You can sort of chose what WU's you wanna run. On most projects, you can pick what you want to work so you can get the most PPD. It's like choosing to pick Core 17 WU's only for your GPU's. The top PPD application does tend to vvary, but for AMD is usually Moo wrapper/Milkyway and for Nvidia is DistrRTGen/PrimeGrid/Collatz. *The HD 7x70/7x50 are a distinct difference, these doo well both in DiRT and Moo/Milky*, so they are the best cards for BOINC at the moment.
> 
> You do get to crunch 5 projects, one project will last 5 days. But the beauty of the Pentathlon is that those days overlap. So you could be on the 3rd day of project #1, then the second project starts, so you're juggling different projects at the same time, judging how much of your CPU/GPU time and power is being used. You also have to take into account the time a workunit takes to be validated (on some projects it is not instant) so you have to start crunching even earlier and stop earlier on certain projects. It's very active and requires a certain coordination, not as "laid back" as the CC, where all you had to do is keep the machines on as much as possible and pray to get the good CPU WU's, and Core 17 GPU WU's.
> 
> I also like how there is the new "marathon" discipline, where a certain project is ran though the whole Pentathlon, so you'd end up juggling 2-3 projects at the same time. Now i call that a true stress testing


I thought the 79xx series still did not work with Moo!Wrapper. Has this changed?


----------



## PR-Imagery

My 7970 doesn't seem to want to run Moo!. Neither does my 6670, computation error 8% in.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I thought the 79xx series still did not work with Moo!Wrapper. Has this changed?


Oops, never knew Moo doesn't run on these.







I don't know personally, all i've owned before are Nvidia cards which aren't so good for Moo.


----------



## Biorganic

Thanks to PR for checking and no Biggz Starbomba, I didnt know either until I switched my main onto moo! one day and got zero ppd in ~8 hours. Stupid me for not checking.


----------



## Avonosac

Beam me up scotty.

Point me in the right direction for getting things set up, and tell me what I need to do sign up. Guys helped with the CC so I'll bounce over here and let you abuse my 3770k and titan for a while









What works best on my hardware? If I'm only going with one device for the competition, which would be better? I can clock my 3770k slightly higher if I don't have the titan dumping 315w into the loop all the time.


----------



## Biorganic

GPU's will generate more points, but only one project will be running on the GPU for pentathlon.

Look in the downloading BOINC link and BOINC essentials link after clicking on JOIN OCN BOINC team in my sig.









Both are at the top of the BOINC page

Make sure when adding new projects to your boinc account that all the info is the EXACT same or different projects won't sync with the same account.

After getting the BOINC client setup then you need to go to the BOINC pentathlon thread and sign up, using your exact username and crossproject id. found here http://boincstats.com/

.


----------



## Krusher33

From what I understand, we have to watch for when each discipline starts? How will we know? I just liked their facebook page but it's in German.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Beam me up scotty.
> 
> Point me in the right direction for getting things set up, and tell me what I need to do sign up. Guys helped with the CC so I'll bounce over here and let you abuse my 3770k and titan for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What works best on my hardware? If I'm only going with one device for the competition, which would be better? I can clock my 3770k slightly higher if I don't have the titan dumping 315w into the loop all the time.


Glad to have you on board!

Check out this thread to know how to set up BOINC and choose projects.

For now there is not a list of what projects will be run on the Pentathlon, so just get used to BOINC. The project announcement will come in due time.

For your Titan, the best projects are DistrRTGen, PrimeGrid and Collatz Conjecture. Not too sure if there are others since the Titan is a beast in DP calculations (unlike the 6xx series), but those three projects are the best for any Nvidia GPU.

On the CPU side, just pick whatever tickles your fancy. Unlike [email protected], CPU crunching in BOINC yields very little points, but you can check this thread to check how much CPU time and credit reward certain projects give, and if the credit is instantly awarded or if it has a delay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> From what I understand, we have to watch for when each discipline starts? How will we know? I just liked their facebook page but it's in German.


We'll have a translation on this thread as well. There's also a website in English which will have the team's points and such.


----------



## Biorganic

Also note that it can take a few days for a new BOINC account to show up on BOINCstats, so the sooner the better.


----------



## Skyddsskor

I think we have to make a strategy who/what crunch which discipline..


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyddsskor*
> 
> I think we have to make a strategy who/what crunch which discipline..


Once the projects get chosen, we will think on that.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Glad to have you on board!
> 
> Check out this thread to know how to set up BOINC and choose projects.
> 
> For now there is not a list of what projects will be run on the Pentathlon, so just get used to BOINC. The project announcement will come in due time.
> 
> For your Titan, the best projects are DistrRTGen, PrimeGrid and Collatz Conjecture. Not too sure if there are others since the Titan is a beast in DP calculations (unlike the 6xx series), but those three projects are the best for any Nvidia GPU.
> 
> On the CPU side, just pick whatever tickles your fancy. Unlike [email protected], CPU crunching in BOINC yields very little points, but you can check this thread to check how much CPU time and credit reward certain projects give, and if the credit is instantly awarded or if it has a delay.
> We'll have a translation on this thread as well. There's also a website in English which will have the team's points and such.


So I should find a good max clock for DP being on in my drivers? Do we have a "best titan driver / settings" thread I can steal info from?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Skyddsskor*
> 
> I think we have to make a strategy who/what crunch which discipline..
> 
> 
> 
> Once the projects get chosen, we will think on that.
Click to expand...

Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't the projects chosen already?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Prizing requirements for this event is going to be a headache!
> 
> I like the promotional banner for the Chimp Challenge, was wondering if we could do something similar, theme it to "OCN versus the world!". I'm thinking of doing a play on the Scott Pilgrim vs the World movie poster (http://www.kuteradio.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/scottpilgrim.jpg), but I have no artistic skills whatsoever to pull off something like that.
> 
> Voting has concluded for Overclock.net's picks for each discipline.
> GPU (Rowing): DistrRTgen
> Physics & Chemistry - CPU (Taekwondo): [email protected]
> World Community Grid - CPU (Short Track Speed Skating): The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2
> Mathematics - CPU (Weightlifting): [email protected]


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't the projects chosen already?


That's the OCN vote, each team puts in suggestions to the pentathlon organizers who make the decision for the event.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> So I should find a good max clock for DP being on in my drivers? Do we have a "best titan driver / settings" thread I can steal info from?


Sadly, there are not that many Titans, and much less are they used for BOINC so AFAIK ther's no guideline







it shouldn't be so hard though, given all the restrictions Nvidia placed on it.

I'd try to OC, but make sure not to go too crazy on them. An OC can be fully stable for one project, but another project on the same OC may not be stable. They are different projects, crunching on different stuff, so different parts are stressed.

I wouldn't worry about DP, very few projects use DP as most are SP-based. One of the few good DP-projects is [email protected], but DistrRTGen, which is SP, racks more points in an Nvidia card. Both are good, and are in the high spectrum of PPD generation.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't the projects chosen already?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the OCN vote, each team puts in suggestions to the pentathlon organizers who make the decision for the event.
Click to expand...

Oooh, ok. Here I was thinking each team choose a project their team will do out of the collections the organizers suggested for each discipline.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Sadly, there are not that many Titans, and much less are they used for BOINC so AFAIK ther's no guideline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it shouldn't be so hard though, given all the restrictions Nvidia placed on it.
> 
> I'd try to OC, but make sure not to go too crazy on them. An OC can be fully stable for one project, but another project on the same OC may not be stable. They are different projects, crunching on different stuff, so different parts are stressed.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about DP, very few projects use DP as most are SP-based. One of the few good DP-projects is [email protected], but DistrRTGen, which is SP, racks more points in an Nvidia card. Both are good, and are in the high spectrum of PPD generation.


Looks like I'll be working DIRT then, and as it is SP. I'll see if my 1202 is stable enough for it.. maybe push it a bit if I can.


----------



## Biorganic

2 things:

1. Why isn't the Pentathlon on the Carousel?

2. Why isn't the BOINC team listed under the FaH team on the main page on the right hand side?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> 2 things:
> 
> 1. Why isn't the Pentathlon on the Carousel?
> 
> 2. Why isn't the BOINC team listed under the FaH team on the main page on the right hand side?


Very good questions


----------



## Majorhi

So I just installed and am running BOINC on my machine, [email protected] Enhanced IIRC, and want to join in this pentathalon. I see the sign up page and where it asks for "BOINC username" is where I am stumped. Any help for this newbie would be mighty appreciative.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> So I just installed and am running BOINC on my machine, [email protected] Enhanced IIRC, and want to join in this pentathalon. I see the sign up page and where it asks for "BOINC username" is where I am stumped. Any help for this newbie would be mighty appreciative.


If you look under the projects tab in boinc manager you will see you user name for each project you are attached too. That is your user name, and also it is best to keep all your information the same as you add new projects to keep all of your points in sync with one account. You will also receive the cross project identifier and can be found on boinc stats web site under your account.



Edit: What I mean by keeping the things the same is using the same email address, and other information you enter when signing up for projects. Notice how all my usernames are the same for each project.

I hope this helps and let me know if you need anything else.









I found a thread that explains what I mean even better here, http://www.overclock.net/t/1360670/why-do-i-have-duplicate-split-accounts-cpuid-cpid-in-the-boinc-combined-stats

Maybe this thread could be added to the boinc essentials section for others if an editor thinks it is a good idea?


----------



## Majorhi

I think I did it right. Does this look right to you guys?


----------



## RZ Ezee

I'm in and the link to the thread is in my sig.


----------



## gamer11200

Seeing as there are a lot of questions about this event and a lot of new BOINCers will be checking this out now that it is promoted on the carousel, I updated the OP with the most relevant info/links.

Is there anything that I should add/change from what is there right now?


----------



## Biorganic

Seems fine to me and as always thanks for getting the Carousel up.

When will we know the project list?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Seems fine to me and as always thanks for getting the Carousel up.
> 
> When will we know the project list?


The 27th, so 2 days roughly.


----------



## Biorganic

Thank you


----------



## Go Gators!

Due to the help we got from all of our BOINCers for the Chimp Challenge, I'm going to start getting my rigs ready for the Pentathlon. I've been folding for years, and read a little here and there abount BOINC but never had any push to try it out until now.

Hopefully you guys can point a newbie in the right direction as I set things up over the next few days


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> Due to the help we got from all of our BOINCers for the Chimp Challenge, I'm going to start getting my rigs ready for the Pentathlon. I've been folding for years, and read a little here and there abount BOINC but never had any push to try it out until now.
> 
> Hopefully you guys can point a newbie in the right direction as I set things up over the next few days


We'll do our best


----------



## gamer11200

Looking forward to seeing a lot of Folders come out and join in on this exciting BOINC event.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> Due to the help we got from all of our BOINCers for the Chimp Challenge, I'm going to start getting my rigs ready for the Pentathlon. I've been folding for years, and read a little here and there abount BOINC but never had any push to try it out until now.
> 
> Hopefully you guys can point a newbie in the right direction as I set things up over the next few days


It has setup instructions etc linked in the OP.


----------



## Go Gators!

Yea, I've read a bit here and there, but can't get things going from work. I'll check all of the OP links and see how much I can setup tonight


----------



## Terse

BAG OF OREOS... DO WANT!


----------



## Sethy666

In, I am


----------



## LarsL

In


----------



## PR-Imagery

I made the horrible mistake of letting BOINC use all my gpus, now I can't get it to stop


----------



## ihatelolcats

this will be my first participation in the pentathlon, will it be 4 cpu projects and 1 gpu project?


----------



## PR-Imagery

That is correct.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I made the horrible mistake of letting BOINC use all my gpus, now I can't get it to stop


Folding has my CPU kidnapped, but not even the Expendables can rescue my GPU's from the might of BOINC








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> this will be my first participation in the pentathlon, will it be 4 cpu projects and 1 gpu project?


Most probably. I'm still hoping the unnanounced marathon is a GPU project though, a man can dream









Seriously, running 3 CPU projects at once will be a bit of a hassle though.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Most probably. I'm still *hoping the unnanounced marathon is a GPU project* though, a man can dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, running 3 CPU projects at once will be a bit of a hassle though.


This would make my week


----------



## PR-Imagery

Ah, got that sorted out. Now the 7970 can crack on with some Dirt.

~19:09 is good for 1180Mhz and fairly heavy desktop usage right?

*Hmm ~19:30 (stock 1100MHz), quickest time was 16:49 at 1180. Couple in the 17m and a few in the 18m at 1180mhz.


----------



## Biorganic

7950 @ 1200 is hitting ~20 min flat


----------



## Krusher33

I just got my 7970 yesterday. Sucks that this event is mostly CPU though, lol

I'll get over it.


----------



## PR-Imagery

~18:50 seems to be the average at idle.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I just got my 7970 yesterday. Sucks that this event is mostly CPU though, lol
> 
> I'll get over it.


Exactly! This is boinc not [email protected] I want to use my gpu!


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, but on the other hand I'm a bit grateful. Because I'm in the folding TC in the AMD GPU category.


----------



## Go Gators!

So it looks like this is mostly a CPU based competition. Will my 2P server be eligible to compete and will it be worth it? It net's about 20k PPD in [email protected], so it's not even as fast as the 3770k's and other new high end chips.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> So it looks like this is mostly a CPU based competition. Will my 2P server be eligible to compete and will it be worth it? It net's about 20k PPD in [email protected], so it's not even as fast as the 3770k's and other new high end chips.


Your 2P server will be more than welcome, regardless of the PPD.









Historically OCN has been a bit weak on the CPU projects as a lot of us primarily run GPU projects.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Signed Up!

Will implement the avatar and the forum signature for the event.

Let's crunch some WUs!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> Signed Up!
> 
> Will implement the avatar and the forum signature for the event.
> 
> Let's crunch some WUs!


Good stuff. Also try to get some other members to be your referral so you can get more entries into the prize draw.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I have an old Pentium 4 system I'll run BOINC on from the start to the end. Count me in!


----------



## gamer11200

Donated a copy of Max Payne 3 on Steam


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

How do you donate? I want to donate 1x Firefall Beta memberships.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> How do you donate? I want to donate 1x Firefall Beta memberships.


Good to have you with us








For prize donations, please PM gamer11200 (he's posted above you) and I'm sure that he'll sort it out


----------



## gerikoh

add me please.this will be my first


----------



## Biorganic

Follow the instructions for install in the OP and then run BOINC. Once you have a cross project ID at BOINCstats.com (couple days) fillout the sign in sheet in the OP.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

A disaster has struck me. My motherboard in my first build's RAM slots just crapped out. Oh, well. Hopefully, I'll have a replacement before the 5th. Looking at this one. How is it, if you know?


----------



## ihatelolcats

that looks fairly bad but depends what you will use it for


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> that looks fairly bad but depends what you will use it for


Its replacing a cheap ASrock, so it is very higher quality then it.


----------



## Krusher33

I don't think it'll overclock very well.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Or, how about this ASUS board? http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?InvtId=M5A78L-MLXPLUS-PB-R&utm_source=GoogleProducts&utm_medium=ShoppingSites&utm_campaign=M5A78L-MLXPLUS-PB-R?zmam=2003677&zmas=15&zmac=243&zmap=M5A78L-MLXPLUS-PB-R&zmam=2003677&zmas=15&zmac=241&zmap=M5A78L-MLXPLUS-PB-R&gclid=CIOyk4qy7bYCFQpN4Aod710AlA

It seems nice.


----------



## tictoc

If you are near a Microcenter, the Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3 is the best mATX board you will find for the price. It actually has a VRM heatsink, and in the picture on Microcenter, it looks like a rev4.1 with 8-pin CPU power.

It is one of the few mATX boards in this price range that is recommended for OC'ing in the AMD Motherboard VRM Database thread,

It is $69.99 at Newegg with a 10 dollar mail in rebate, so that might be a little more than you want to spend.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> If you are near a Microcenter, the Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3 is the best mATX board you will find for the price. It actually has a VRM heatsink, and in the picture on Microcenter, it looks like a rev4.1 with 8-pin CPU power.
> 
> It is one of the few mATX boards in this price range that is recommended for OC'ing in the AMD Motherboard VRM Database thread,
> 
> It is $69.99 at Newegg with a 10 dollar mail in rebate, so that might be a little more than you want to spend.


Wow, nice find.


----------



## gamer11200

A round of applause to *dranas* for donating *StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty*








and
a round of applause to *TheN00bBuilder* for donating *Firefall beta membership*









We have now reached 50 members signed up.
Of the 50:
45 (88%) are interested in a prize.
14 (27%) are competing in their first BOINC event on Overclock.net

Referrals are currently:
gamer11200 (3)
blazed_1 (1)
Krusher33 (1)

There's still one week left everyone, try to get others to sign up for this event and put your OCN username down as their referral and you will gain an additional entry into the prize draw.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

With great sadness I have to withdraw from the contest due to financial issues.

I'll be selling my machine, but in turn I'll finally join my family in the US (I'm currently living in Italy) and I'm positive that within a year I'll be able to get back to folding with a new computer









I wish goodluck to everybody!


----------



## Rx14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> With great sadness I have to withdraw from the contest due to financial issues.
> 
> I'll be selling my machine, but in turn I'll finally join my family in the US (I'm currently living in Italy) and I'm positive that within a year I'll be able to get back to folding with a new computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish goodluck to everybody!


Awwww


----------



## lacrossewacker

I've never done this before. Does this only work on just one CPU/GPU per user, or can I throw as many PC's at it like I can with [email protected]?


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I've never done this before. Does this only work on just one CPU/GPU per user, or can I throw as many PC's at it like I can with [email protected]?


You can throw in as muchhardware as your wallet can handle


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

double post, sorry


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> You can throw in as muchhardware as your wallet can handle


I did a dry run to see how to set this thing up about a week ago. Seems like it does a separate project on each distinct CPU core. Can I participate in this if I only wanted to use my CPU? I don't know if I want to get my GPU involved too much. Is the client easy to setup for multiple computers? (just username/passkey/team just like [email protected]?)

I actually did a few projects for University of Texas (or some school down there) It's just hard to canabalize my [email protected] performance!


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIX_ToRNaDo*
> 
> With great sadness I have to withdraw from the contest due to financial issues.
> 
> I'll be selling my machine, but in turn I'll finally join my family in the US (I'm currently living in Italy) and I'm positive that within a year I'll be able to get back to folding with a new computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish goodluck to everybody!


Family comes first before OCN! Hope to see you around even for our monthly BGBs and remember every little bit helps.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I did a dry run to see how to set this thing up about a week ago. Seems like it does a separate project on each distinct CPU core. Can I participate in this if I only wanted to use my CPU? I don't know if I want to get my GPU involved too much. Is the client easy to setup for multiple computers? (just username/passkey/team just like [email protected]?)
> 
> I actually did a few projects for University of Texas (or some school down there) It's just hard to canabalize my [email protected] performance!


The client is really easy to set up: just enter your username and password.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I saw there was a way to automatically suspend hung tasks, can't find it now. How do I do that?

*Think I got it.


----------



## ihatelolcats

is there really
how do you do that


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> is there really
> how do you do that


You can use Boinctasks located here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1230743/useful-boinc-related-programs . It is a boinc manager and if you right click on a task, all the way at the bottom click on add rule. There you have a lot of options on how to stop a hung task.


----------



## GingerJohn

Kinda hoping that the GPU project is DiRT - OCN is pretty darn good at that (4th in the world for daily credit) and a bunch of us have a healthy stock of pending WUs already.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Kinda hoping that the GPU project is DiRT - OCN is pretty darn good at that (4th in the world for daily credit) and a bunch of us have a healthy stock of pending WUs already.


i have a few pending







few hundred i mean lol


----------



## Biorganic

Well I had pending tasks, had to shutdown over the weekend.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Got 92 dirts pending.

So we'd find out the first discipline/project on Tusday?

Hopefully my new board is here before the weekend so I can get everything setup and oc'd before the start.


----------



## gamer11200

Marathon project has been announced: SIMAP
All credits granted between 05/05/2012, 0.00 (UTC) and 05/19/2012, 0.00 (UTC) will be taken into the BOINC Pentathlon validation


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Marathon project has been announced: SIMAP
> All credits granted between 05/05/2012, 0.00 (UTC) and 05/19/2012, 0.00 (UTC) will be taken into the BOINC Pentathlon validation


Not a GPU project? Darn.


----------



## nova4005

Thanks for the heads up gamer. This is going to be fun doing a marathon as well as the other disciplines.







I am looking forward to my first pentathlon.

I know we are probably just going to crunch as hard as we can with all we got, but are we working any other kind of strategy to win?


----------



## ihatelolcats

when do we start on tasks for the first project...at 0 hour or before


----------



## goodtobeking

Start before the event begins. You need to make sure everything is setup right and you stats are working properly. And would be nice to have the points rolling in when the clock starts.

My question is, should we load up on WUs and dump them when it starts?? Normally that isnt my cup of tea, but there is more at stake in this event lol. Is there a rule against in the Pentathlon??


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Marathon project has been announced: SIMAP
> All credits granted between 05/05/2012, 0.00 (UTC) and 05/19/2012, 0.00 (UTC) will be taken into the BOINC Pentathlon validation


Good, because my P4 build doesn't have good grapics and this would fit the bill.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Marathon project has been announced: SIMAP
> All credits granted between 05/05/2012, 0.00 (UTC) and 05/19/2012, 0.00 (UTC) will be taken into the BOINC Pentathlon validation


Too bad it's not a GPU project, but still, thanks for the heads-up


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Marathon project has been announced: SIMAP
> All credits granted between 05/05/2012, 0.00 (UTC) and 05/19/2012, 0.00 (UTC) will be taken into the BOINC Pentathlon validation


Doesn't SIMAP run out of WU's after like the first week of every month?

EDIT: Looks like they'll have a new batch dropping on the 3rd, hopefully that'll hold us over for the whole competition.

SUB-EDIT: Pentathlon starts 0:00 UTC (midnight) on May 5th, so 8:00PM EST on the 4th correct?


----------



## Go Gators!

Any other new BOINCers having trouble with the reCAPTCHA @ http://boincstats.com/en/bam/register ??
I must have tried reloading it 15-20 times but I cannot create my account







I was able to make one with GridRepublic, but all the guides and tuts I'm reading seem to be written for BAM! Anyone got any suggestions?

And I believe 0:00 UTC is 23:00 EST (and yes, the day before)


----------



## ihatelolcats

I ran some test units after attaching to simap. man that sucker runs hot on my CPU. considering a new cooler


----------



## Biorganic

So how many points per WU is this project?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Looks like ~20pts, take about 30min on my 2600k.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> Any other new BOINCers having trouble with the reCAPTCHA @ http://boincstats.com/en/bam/register ??
> I must have tried reloading it 15-20 times but I cannot create my account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to make one with GridRepublic, but all the guides and tuts I'm reading seem to be written for BAM! Anyone got any suggestions?
> 
> And I believe 0:00 UTC is 23:00 EST (and yes, the day before)


Try a different browser, for a while I couldn't login to bam from Firefox or Chrome.


----------



## Biorganic

Yeesh. Thats 0.01 pps. So about 950 ppd per thread on a 2600k.

Really hoping we get DiRT for the GPU project


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Really hoping we get DiRT for the GPU project


You and me both - I have about 150 pending WU's


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> And I believe 0:00 UTC is 23:00 EST (and yes, the day before)


EST is currently -4 hours vs UTC so I belive 20:00 would be correct.

EDIT: AHA! Handy dandy time converter! http://www.worldtimeserver.com/convert_time_in_UTC.aspx?y=2013&mo=5&d=5&h=0&mn=0


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Grrrrrrrrr - that's 1am for me in the UK


----------



## PR-Imagery

So can we stock up on units?


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Doesn't SIMAP run out of WU's after like the first week of every month?
> 
> EDIT: Looks like they'll have a new batch dropping on the 3rd, hopefully that'll hold us over for the whole competition.
> 
> SUB-EDIT: Pentathlon starts 0:00 UTC (midnight) on May 5th, so 8:00PM EST on the 4th correct?


I just added the project and downloaded 300 tasks which are all good until the 7th.


----------



## mm67

What's the average time for validation of Simap tasks ? I ran a set of 50 tasks this morning and so far only one of them has been validated.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I've got 21 validated and 52 pending from today.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> What's the average time for validation of Simap tasks ? I ran a set of 50 tasks this morning and so far only one of them has been validated.


IIRC _most_ tasks validate fairly quickly, although some can linger for a while. But like many projects they do require one other computer to crunch them so YMMV.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Yeesh. Thats 0.01 pps. So about 950 ppd per thread on a 2600k.
> 
> Really hoping we get DiRT for the GPU project


Not a big DiRT fan myself, however I know it would probably help our team tremendously so I am hoping for it as well


----------



## mm67

Does Simap have some kind of limit for cached tasks, it seems that an i7 can not have more than 400 tasks in cache

edit. Limit seems to be 50 tasks per thread so we won't be able to stock up many tasks


----------



## Anthony20022

Without changing anything, SIMAP gave me 400 tasks on my 8350 and 10 tasks on my mobile core duo.


----------



## TechCrazy

Just added SIMAP and got 350 wu and I even got some dirt going wow.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

CST is -5 hours, so 7:00 May 4th for the southerners like me!


----------



## labnjab

Since simap is a marathon project, how many threads should I run on it on my 3770k? Would 2 suffice and leave the other 6 free for the rest of the projects


----------



## TechCrazy

*found what I was looking for*

How do yall have boinctasks rules set as?


----------



## labnjab

How do I get simap to only use 25% of my cpu? This is the 1st cpu task I've run on Boinc, I usually only use my gpu. If I set it to use 25% of the time, it keeps cycling 0% usage to 100% usage every few seconds, is this normal?


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> How do I get simap to only use 25% of my cpu? This is the 1st cpu task I've run on Boinc, I usually only use my gpu. If I set it to use 25% of the time, it keeps cycling 0% usage to 100% usage every few seconds, is this normal?


That is normal if you use the "% of CPU time" option. What you are looking for is the "use at most XX% of the processors" setting.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Hmm, it's bugging me I've only done 950k in Dirt today... should be around 1.4million.


----------



## gamer11200

60 members signed up so far. That's 1 more member so far than last year's. Can we do over 100 members signed up for this?


----------



## mm67

It's now been 24 hours since I ran a set of 54 Simap WU's, so far only 3 of them have been validated. If I stock up couple thousand tasks before Pentathlon I'm wondering what is the best time to dump them, day before start of event or right at the start time ?


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> That is normal if you use the "% of CPU time" option. What you are looking for is the "use at most XX% of the processors" setting.


Thank you. It worked perfect. I saw that but thought it was for multiprocessor systems and not multicore


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> It's now been 24 hours since I ran a set of 54 Simap WU's, so far only 3 of them have been validated. If I stock up couple thousand tasks before Pentathlon I'm wondering what is the best time to dump them, day before start of event or right at the start time ?


How do you do this?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> How do you do this?


Download as much tasks as Simap gives you, set Network activity to suspended and leave system crunching. When you are ready to dump finished tasks just set Network activity to enabled. Normally not recommended but for Pentathlon I bet that many teams will do this


----------



## Biorganic

I was considering it also. I think I am going to do mine in waves. Release ~200-300 tasks around the 2nd, Download more then dump the rest on the 4th.


----------



## Finrond

Anyone know when the next project announcement will take place? Or rather, anyone know what days the various disciplines will be starting?

EDIT: The anticipation of the announcements is almost as bad if not worse than waiting for the pentathlon itself to start, keep refreshing the competition homepage hoping for news! JUST ANNOUNCE THEM ALL ALREADY DAMN IT!


----------



## Go Gators!

Now that I have some points showing I officially registered for the pentathlon. I still can't register for BAM! so I'm using GridRepublic, but I have no clue how to designate my team. Anyone have the answer??


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> Now that I have some points showing I officially registered for the pentathlon. I still can't register for BAM! so I'm using GridRepublic, but I have no clue how to designate my team. Anyone have the answer??


You have to go to the project website and assign yourself to the team (example: For milkyway, you would go to the project website: http://milkyway.cs.rpi.edu/milkyway/ click Your Account; login and assign yourself to team overclock.net)


----------



## Go Gators!

That sounds tedious... I thought that was the whole point of using an account manager









EDIT: I've also used Chrome and IE on two different computers to try and create a BAM! account... they really need to fix that reCAPTCHA issue.


----------



## mm67

You can also join a team through BAM



I have actually also added all projects through BAM, only Milkyway had to be added on their site.


----------



## Go Gators!

That would be great if I could create a BAM! account. Unfortunately, there is some issue with their reCaptcha (or me) and I can't create a new account. I wish BOINCing was easier, but tbh [email protected] wasn't streamlined until a few months ago

EDIT: I had a buddy create the account for me, so we'll see if I can use BAM! now. Wish me luck!


----------



## Sethy666

Just loaded up SIMAP and crunching a few WU to get my BAM stats up and running.

Averaging 23 - 27 mins on the 3930k... not bad


----------



## TechCrazy

My 2 new MSI TF 7950s just arrived time rearrange parts and clean this room.


----------



## PR-Imagery

What your chip clocked at Sethy?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> What your chip clocked at Sethy?


4.6 Ghz ATM.

Just got the first return on SIMAP... 18 pts.

Its going to be a long marathon


----------



## gamer11200

The 2nd project of the BOINC Pentathlon in the discipline World Community Grid (Short Track Speed Skating) is *The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2*

All credits earned between 05/07/2013, 0.00 (UTC) and 05/12/2013, 0.00 (UTC) will be taken into the BOINC Pentathlon validation


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Baah, well I shipped my mobo for RMA today. I may have it back in time, but I may not. I'll try my best.


----------



## ihatelolcats

give me tasks or give me death, wcg
are they usually slow to send on that project?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Too many processors, not enough boards


----------



## Biorganic

More like too many projects not enough CPU cycles


----------



## PR-Imagery

That too!

Next year I'll be ready.









Just loaded up the "family" computer with some simap, great that it hardly ever gets used; dual core 775 Pentium, pretty horrible.


----------



## Biorganic

I like Simap because tasks complete almost as quickly on my phenom ii as my 2700k. So I can run the phenom ii at full tilt with the simap WUs while I run individual projects for their alloted times on my faster CPU. Or should I focus the better CPU on the marathon project?









Is there a priority in terms of "event" for who wins the Pentathlon?


----------



## PR-Imagery

I'd probably go with the Phenom on the Marathon (since you get about a week head start), maximise the individual discipline points with the 2700k.


----------



## Biorganic

Pretty much where I was at...

Are we allowed to randomly PM people to get them to join for Pentathlon? or is that considered spamming? Just wondering, as I would really like to see over 100 (participants)


----------



## PR-Imagery

I don't see why not. The folders did it.


----------



## Biorganic

I thought silent was PMing known folders? or am I mistaken


----------



## PR-Imagery

A lot of people were.


----------



## Starbomba

Well, i'll be setting my i3 as a dedicated Marathonist. That way i can dedicate my Xeon and 2600k for the individual projects. If worse comes to worst, i could dedicate 1-2 more threads to increase the PPD on SIMAP, considering we'd be juggling 3 CPU projects at the same time.

I need moar cores


----------



## TechCrazy

Wow 8hrs for WCG!?


----------



## labnjab

Just fired up WCG of 4 threads of my 3770k and I have Simap on 2 threads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Wow 8hrs for WCG!?


What processor? 4 threads on my 3770k @ 4.5 is showing it will take 7 hours


----------



## GingerJohn

195 SIMAP tasks under way, I seem to be turning out about 4 every 30 minutes on a stock 2550k.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I'm a bit lacking in the CPU department. Only a lowly dual core in my Boinc box









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So. . . . I went out and bought a 3770K for my main rig and my 3570K will be moving into my Boinc Box


----------



## ihatelolcats

still no WUS from wcg. I reset the project last night. anything else I can do?


----------



## arvidab

OK, I'm totally new to this, but I will try and get at least my two 4P G34 48C boxes up and running.

So far, I haven't got a clue as to what I will have to do to get them up and running or how the points are calculated in this Pentathlon, but I will try 'n get my head around what I should be doing, wish me luck...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I thought silent was PMing known folders? or am I mistaken


Yes, he was targeting people that had a record of folding, so not completely random.


----------



## Krusher33

BWG used to target random people I think. Just do it within reason. Don't like... take an entire club and pm all 100's of them or something.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> BWG used to target random people I think. Just do it within reason. Don't like... *take an entire club and pm all 100's of them* or something.


Thats a fantastic Idea









Honestly it makes me feel weird PMing random people. Just me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> still no WUS from wcg. I reset the project last night. anything else I can do?


I had one WU yesterday, none since I finished that one. It's not your setup


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah same here. I tend to just silently slip it through during a pm conversation. Like "I'm waiting on a waterblock so I can kick some butts in the Boinc Pent." "Oh yeah, what's that?" "Here let me show you..."

Something to that effect.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I prefer the join or die method









Power Rangers should be here shortly









When do signups close?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I prefer the join or die method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power Rangers should be here shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do signups close?


Someone needs to message all the members of Sicituradastra. and see if they will join us. lol.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Got contact info?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I'm going to be starting this with a new and untested CPU. Do I play it safe and leave it at stock. . . . or, do I overclock it and hope it doesn't error out on tasks


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Got contact info?


http://www.arizonamoon.eu/sicituradastra/teamsic.htm


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I'm going to be starting this with a new and untested CPU. Do I play it safe and leave it at stock. . . . or, do I overclock it and hope it doesn't error out on tasks


Be reasonable. Give it a quick 4.6, if you're lucky it'll do it on stock volts


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be reasonable. Give it a quick 4.6, if you're lucky it'll do it on stock volts


Overclocking it is then








I somehow doubt it'll do 4.6 on stock volts (would be very nice if it did!) . . . . but I'll have a few hours to play with it tomorrow


----------



## PR-Imagery

Or go up four notches on vcore give it a x50 multi and pray.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> OK, I'm totally new to this, but I will try and get at least my two 4P G34 48C boxes up and running.
> 
> So far, I haven't got a clue as to what I will have to do to get them up and running or how the points are calculated in this Pentathlon, but I will try 'n get my head around what I should be doing, wish me luck...
> Yes, he was targeting people that had a record of folding, so not completely random.


Good Luck! If you run into any trouble feel free to ask for help.

As far as pentathlon points go, each rank in each discipline is assigned a point value (ie 1st is awarded 50 points, 2nd 40, 3rd 30 etc...) and each discipline is weighted the same (1st place in any discipline is awarded the same number of points). at the end, the points for each team are totaled to determine who "won" (we all know the science wins in the end!).


----------



## ihatelolcats

all I know is wcg better make some wus for us


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Well, i'll be setting my i3 as a dedicated Marathonist. That way i can dedicate my Xeon and 2600k for the individual projects. If worse comes to worst, i could dedicate 1-2 more threads to increase the PPD on SIMAP, considering we'd be juggling 3 CPU projects at the same time.
> 
> I need moar cores


Heck, you think YOU need more cores? I'm running SIMAP on a Pentium 4 (my DUAL CORE system is down and out). Ungreatful. LOL!


----------



## gamer11200

A round of applause to *dranas* for donating *Pid on Steam*!


----------



## TechCrazy

You know its hot in your room when the chocolate on the desk melts in the wrapper.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> You know its hot in your room when the chocolate on the desk melts in the wrapper.


*How hot is it?*
It's so hot, I saw squirrels fanning their nuts.









how hot is it?
The cows are giving evaporated milk.

How hot is it?
so hot that his chickens are laying hard-boiled eggs

How hot is it?
Hot water now comes out of both of his taps

How hot is it?
Satan takes care of his computers while he's away!









how hot is it?
You actually burn your hand opening his door.


----------



## Starbomba

Is it just me, or WCG is not handling more than one WU per computer?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Well, i'll be setting my i3 as a dedicated Marathonist. That way i can dedicate my Xeon and 2600k for the individual projects. If worse comes to worst, i could dedicate 1-2 more threads to increase the PPD on SIMAP, considering we'd be juggling 3 CPU projects at the same time.
> 
> I need moar cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, you think YOU need more cores? I'm running SIMAP on a Pentium 4 (my DUAL CORE system is down and out). Ungreatful. LOL!
Click to expand...

Wait until you get hooked









I started on a P4 rig a bit over 4 years ago (16 February 2009), then a Core 2 Duo until i "upgraded" to an i3 for the last ~2 years. I've stepped up my game just recently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> *How hot is it?*


Whenever you get cold chills when entering a sauna after being with your rigs


----------



## mm67

Einstein was announced as the GPU project


----------



## PR-Imagery

Woahhh 7hrs for WCG


----------



## Angrybutcher

For those who haven't already, make sure to start each project now to at least get one unit finished. That should ensure you are properly assigned to the team and such.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Einstein was announced as the GPU project


Refresh my memory, does Einstein need time to validate like DiRT or is it instant?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Refresh my memory, does Einstein need time to validate like DiRT or is it instant?


It usually has an even longer validation time than Dirt


----------



## tictoc

Glad that i started running Einstein on my 5770s last week. 72 pending tasks, and mm67 is right the Einstein tasks do take awhile to validate.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> A round of applause to *dranas* for donating *Pid on Steam*!


Thank you *dranas*, thats very generous of you


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Is it just me, or WCG is not handling more than one WU per computer?


Same here - I'm only getting one work unit


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Glad that i started running Einstein on my 5770s last week. 72 pending tasks, and mm67 is right the Einstein tasks do take awhile to validate.


They can take from 1 to 15 days to validate so I'm cranken up now


----------



## blazed_1

Just signed up, will have at least a 2600k running 24/7 for the Pentathlon. Also have a 6950 and I should have a 7950 here in time for the gpu event.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Is it just me, or WCG is not handling more than one WU per computer?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Same here - I'm only getting one work unit


If you are running the clean energy project phase 2, did you change the setting under your device profile on WCG's website to allow more than one which is the default?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Einstein was announced as the GPU project


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Glad that i started running Einstein on my 5770s last week. 72 pending tasks, and mm67 is right the Einstein tasks do take awhile to validate.


Do either of you have an app_config file for einstein to run multi-wu's per gpu? I am not very good at setting one up from scratch.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yeshh, new toys. Backup, tear down, clean, swap boards, swap fans, fresh install then see what actually works on the board with a SB chip and hopefully have enough functionatility to enjoy until I can upgrade to a 3770K


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Do either of you have an app_config file for einstein to run multi-wu's per gpu? I am not very good at setting one up from scratch.


Or an app_info for us older clients. pls pls pls!?


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Do either of you have an app_config file for einstein to run multi-wu's per gpu? I am not very good at setting one up from scratch.


Is this similar in format to an app_info file? I have not messed with changing the client to the newest version, been busy with new job.

I would also appreciate some help loading my GPUs to 100%


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Do either of you have an app_config file for einstein to run multi-wu's per gpu? I am not very good at setting one up from scratch.


You don't need that for Einstein, you can set number of simultaneous WU's from Einstein preferences.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> You don't need that for Einstein, you can set number of simultaneous WU's from Einstein preferences.










AWESOME!

EDIT: Is that the GPU utilization factor of BRP apps setting?

If so I am assuming .5 = 2x WU's at once; .33 is 3x etc...


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> EDIT: Is that the GPU utilization factor of BRP apps setting?
> 
> If so I am assuming .5 = 2x WU's at once; .33 is 3x etc...


Yes, same logic than when using an app_info. This one just takes 0.5 CPU threads per WU automatically


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Is it just me, or WCG is not handling more than one WU per computer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Same here - I'm only getting one work unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are running the clean energy project phase 2, did you change the setting under your device profile on WCG's website to allow more than one which is the default?
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Einstein was announced as the GPU project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Glad that i started running Einstein on my 5770s last week. 72 pending tasks, and mm67 is right the Einstein tasks do take awhile to validate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do either of you have an app_config file for einstein to run multi-wu's per gpu? I am not very good at setting one up from scratch.
Click to expand...

nice, thanks. I think I'm finally getting work from wcg now


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Yes, same logic than when using an app_info. This one just takes 0.5 CPU threads per WU automatically


Sweet, its working. wish every project did that haha. its .5 cpus for AMD tasks, .2 for nvidia (at least for my rigs)


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> You don't need that for Einstein, you can set number of simultaneous WU's from Einstein preferences.


You can tell I haven't ran Einstein in awhile. I already had it set to 0.5.







This will be the first time running on my 79xx series cards I may run 3-4 to see how it goes.


----------



## Whodat1972

Hello,
While I'm sure this has been asked before, I'm new to BIONC and don't like to read. I'm on the world Community Grid, have OCN as my team , etc...

Where to I find my Cross Project ID? Do you have to sign up to every home page to get them? I'm also on BAM? Can someone dumb this down a little bit for me please? I ran a little bit of Enigma to get a little feel for it, yet don't see any points for that project anywhere....it also seemed to have crashed my computer.....Im running windows 8 X64......ATI.....are there some things I shouldn't run?
I see some have certain suppots. I think have the updated version of Bionc. (7.0.64)


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whodat1972*
> 
> Hello,
> While I'm sure this has been asked before, I'm new to BIONC and don't like to read. I'm on the world Community Grid, have OCN as my team , etc...
> 
> Where to I find my Cross Project ID? Do you have to sign up to every home page to get them? I'm also on BAM? Can someone dumb this down a little bit for me please? I ran a little bit of Enigma to get a little feel for it, yet don't see any points for that project anywhere....it also seemed to have crashed my computer.....Im running windows 8 X64......ATI.....are there some things I shouldn't run?
> I see some have certain suppots. I think have the updated version of Bionc. (7.0.64)


Points wont show up on boincstats until the daily update (~12pm - 1pm EST), however they will show up on the project website as soon as they are validated.

You should be able to find your CPID after logging into boincstats and clicking either Main Account Page or My Detailed Stats, it is listed in both pages. your CPID may not show up on boincstats until it has updated though, in which case you can find your CPID by logging into a project page (it is listed under the Computing and Credit subsection of most account main pages)

Here it is on my Einstein Account Page:


----------



## Whodat1972

Thanks, found it...Put you as referrer


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Einstein was announced as the GPU project


Well, need to sign up for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> If you are running the clean energy project phase 2, did you change the setting under your device profile on WCG's website to allow more than one which is the default?


Thanks a lot









Always ignored that option, i almost never ran that project to favor Cancer, and due to the steep RAM requirement.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I haven't been able to look since last night, but it appears my Einstein is having issue. The system downloaded and completed 1 ATI unit, but I don't see any others having been sent since last night. Hope the system isn't locked up. Anyone else having issues with it?


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I haven't been able to look since last night, but it appears my Einstein is having issue. The system downloaded and completed 1 ATI unit, but I don't see any others having been sent since last night. Hope the system isn't locked up. Anyone else having issues with it?


The first WU I downloaded hung at ~20%, no other issues since then though.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I haven't been able to look since last night, but it appears my Einstein is having issue. The system downloaded and completed 1 ATI unit, but I don't see any others having been sent since last night. Hope the system isn't locked up. Anyone else having issues with it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> The first WU I downloaded hung at ~20%, no other issues since then though.


I have all most 800 of them downloading


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I haven't been able to look since last night, but it appears my Einstein is having issue. The system downloaded and completed 1 ATI unit, but I don't see any others having been sent since last night. Hope the system isn't locked up. Anyone else having issues with it?


Try adjusting your work buffer, for some reason all my clients got dropped down to .1 or .5 days when I attached Einstein. adjusting them to a day or more fixed that issue.


----------



## ktester

does this start in two days


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> does this start in two days


some projects require you to start early to get good PPD over the time of the event, like Dirt needs 2days Einstein needs more








other than that yer 2days? I can't find a countdown clock?


----------



## GingerJohn

So I have Einstein running on my 5850 and 7950, two cores of my 2550 running Simap and 6 threads of my i7 860 running WCG.

And it's getting hot in here...


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> some projects require you to start early to get good PPD over the time of the event, like Dirt needs 2days Einstein needs more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other than that yer 2days? I can't find a countdown clock?


25 and half hour to start


----------



## Wheezo

Ugh, have to participate on some dated hardware for the first portion of the Pent.

My lolirific hardware includes:

1 Pentium D 930 @ 3.55Ghz
1 Athlon 64 x2 4600+ @ stock
1 Pentium D 820 @ Stock
1 Core2Duo E7500 @ Stock
1 HD 5770
1 GT430
1 HD7870

...Gonna be a long and HOT Pentathlon. Wish me luck lol


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I got my 3770K installed and overclocked to 4.5Ghz today. Love seeing 8 threads in task manager








Also swapped out my Pentium and stuck in my 3570K. I could only get that to 4.2Ghz on a Zalman Performa heatsink because I seem to have misplaced one of the screws that hold it down








For some reason, all my Einstein tasks errored out this morning with the Pentium CPU installed and It won't give me anymore for another 5 hrs.
Running 6 X Einstein and 5 X Simap on main rig, 4 x Simap on the Boinc Box


----------



## Biorganic

over 400 hundred pending simap WUs for me.









I cannot get WCG to give me more than one WU at a time, really frustrating.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> over 400 hundred pending simap WUs for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot get WCG to give me more than one WU at a time, really frustrating.


Skip back to the post at the top of page 27 for info on how to get more than one task for WCG


----------



## Biorganic

pg 27? I have mine set to 50 posts per page (and this is page 6 for me)









I got it now


----------



## Angrybutcher

yep, had a task stuck at 23% and 6 pending upload


----------



## Starbomba

Well, here goes my efforts for this Pentathlon. Right now i'm still running other projects and don't kinda want to cancel the tasks i have, so will let them complete overnight and pull all muscle to Pentathlon projects.

W3530 @ 4 GHz (will run any CPU projects giving either 4/4 or 6/2 threads, will be OC'd to 4.5 GHz once Einstein is done with)
2600k @ 4.7 GHz (will run any CPU projects giving either 4/4, 6/2 or 3/3/2 threads, will prioritize projects with long run times like WCG)
i3-550 @ 4 GHz (dedicated SIMAPer)
E4500 @ 2.2 GHz (Any not too long project, for now planned SIMAPer)

HD 7970 @ 1 GHz
HD 7950 @ 1 GHz
GTX 470 @ 825 MHz
GTS 450 @ 900 MHz


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> over 400 hundred pending simap WUs for me.


661 pending tasks here.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> 661 tasks here.


Ya im up to ~640 pending, with 415 already validated.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Ya im up to ~640 pending, with 415 already validated.


2101 tasks with 552 Valid so far


----------



## Anthony20022

I seem to be at 236 valid 414 pending


----------



## mm67

2007 pending and 2134 valid on Simap so far


----------



## ktester

im running wcg and simap but im not running any gpu units from them how come


----------



## GingerJohn

Holy









How big are those WCG uploads? Some are 35+MB each! Going to destroy my data cap in no time.


----------



## Angrybutcher

two more stuck Einstein work units. One on each 7970 for 5 hours


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Holy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big are those WCG uploads? Some are 35+MB each! Going to destroy my data cap in no time.


Check out my usage for the last 2days









and the 4th isn't over yet
Bloody [email protected]


----------



## ktester

cam someone plse help as to why wcg isnt giving me any gpu unit for my 6950 when i have in abled uses gpu when possible and when pc is in use plse help:drool:


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> cam someone plse help as to why wcg isnt giving me any gpu unit for my 6950 when i have in abled uses gpu when possible and when pc is in use plse help:drool:


Clean Energy project of WCG that we are running for Pentathlon doesn't have any gpu tasks, if you want to run your gpu for this event then you should be running Einstein


----------



## ktester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Clean Energy project of WCG that we are running for Pentathlon doesn't have any gpu tasks, if you want to run your gpu for this event then you should be running Einstein


thx


----------



## ihatelolcats

contest hasnt even started yet


----------



## Finrond

Well I have got all I can on SIMAP now. (except for a couple laptops I keep forgetting to bring power cords for)

22 threads of my Xeon system; 4 threads x 2 Q9650's; 6 threads on my i7 860; and 3 threads on my 2500k.

Also, got Einstein going 2 WU's / GPU on a 6950, 670, GTX 465 and GTX 275.

Can't wait for this thing to start


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Einstein is still refusing to give me work units for my Boinc Box








I have loads on my main rig and swapped out the 7850 for a 7950 but I still get 'communication deferred' for 10.5 hrs on the other machine. I think it's because it crashed and errored a load of units but if anyone has any other ideas as to why it would behave this way or how I could get around it - please let me know!
Both cards work fine on Dirt but the display driver crashed shortly before the computer blue screened and it errored those Einstein units. I've lowered the overclocks but don't see what else I can do.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Check out my usage for the last 2days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 4th isn't over yet
> Bloody [email protected]


I know how you guys feel. It seems that they are picking the projects I cant really run. WCG Clean water, and Einstein. Both of which have large uploads, and with a 4Gb cap that is already half way full I doubt I will be doing much of either. I will crunch what I can for Einstein, but I think I will leave my sig rig, and backup rig, running Simap for the time being.

Now is there any confimation that pending credit will be counted toward our total points??


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I know how you guys feel. It seems that they are picking the projects I cant really run. WCG Clean water, and Einstein. Both of which have large uploads, and with a 4Gb cap that is already half way full I doubt I will be doing much of either. I will crunch what I can for Einstein, but I think I will leave my sig rig, and backup rig, running Simap for the time being.
> 
> Now is there any confimation that pending credit will be counted toward our total points??


Ouch dude, 4gb? what backwoods area do you live in? Pending cred does NOT count towards total points, only validated work.

On a similar note, I set the boinc manager for 24 simultaneous downloads, changed my work queue to 1 day and let er rip on my 100mbps connection at work:


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Ouch dude, 4gb? what backwoods area do you live in? Pending cred does NOT count towards total points, only validated work.
> 
> On a similar note, I set the boinc manager for 24 simultaneous downloads, changed my work queue to 1 day and let er rip on my 100mbps connection at work:


I did something similar and changed my max file xfers per project to 8 per project and my max file xfers to 10 on one of my machines and that helped a lot with my downloads of Einstein









on a different note people who spam are funny lol and don't last long


----------



## gamer11200

Under 9.5 hours until the Pentathlon begins!

The OP has been updated with the 3 announced disciplines and countdown clocks for when each discipline starts and end.

In addition, to earn a prize, you must satisfy the following requirements:
Quote:


> You must earn the mininum amount of credits in each discipline during their time windows to be eligible for a prize:
> SIMAP - 5,000 credits
> World Community Grid - The Clean Energy Project: Phase 2 - 1,000 credits
> [email protected] - 5,000 credits (this is the only GPU project for the pentathlon)
> Discipline 4 TBA - 1,000 credits
> Discipline 5 TBA - 1,000 credits


Also, sign ups will be accepted up to 24 hours prior to the World Community Grid discipline ending, so there's still time to refer others to the event.

Referrals thus far:
gamer11200 - 4
blazed_1 - 1
Finrond - 1
Krusher33 - 1
PR-Imagery - 1


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Ouch dude, 4gb? what backwoods area do you live in? Pending cred does NOT count towards total points, only validated work.
> 
> On a similar note, I set the boinc manager for 24 simultaneous downloads, changed my work queue to 1 day and let er rip on my 100mbps connection at work:


Just over an hour east of Cincinnati, In the US that is







, and the only ISPs available around here are satellite internet. And they know they have a monopoly on the areas that dont have access to normal ISP providers. I recently upgraded my internet to a cap of 10Gb down and 4Gb up and with faster speeds. But ping is still so bad I cant play games online, including D3 which I bought a month after release and have played maybe 20 minutes of...

Sorry for going off topic there. That crap just drives me insane...


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I know how you guys feel. It seems that they are picking the projects I cant really run. WCG Clean water, and Einstein. Both of which have large uploads, and with a 4Gb cap that is already half way full I doubt I will be doing much of either. I will crunch what I can for Einstein, but I think I will leave my sig rig, and backup rig, running Simap for the time being.
> 
> Now is there any confimation that pending credit will be counted toward our total points??


Pending credit will not be counted.

Is there any kind of team strategy? What do we feel is the best way for us to run all these projects?
Should we start the projects early or on time? For example, would crunching Einstein now take away to many resources from WCG and SIMAP?

So many questions!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Pending credit will not be counted.
> 
> Is there any kind of team strategy? What do we feel is the best way for us to run all these projects?
> Should we start the projects early or on time? For example, would crunching Einstein now take away to many resources from WCG and SIMAP?
> 
> So many questions!


Einstein is the only GPU project. And I believe we are a GPU heavy team. So I think we should concentrate as much output toward Einstein and aim high for that discipline.

As for all the other projects, they are all CPU and we will need to divide up the resources. My question is, should we try to put an equal amount of resources into each, or cherry pick a few and hit them hard to try and get into the higher ranks of those discipline??


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I know how you guys feel. It seems that they are picking the projects I cant really run. WCG Clean water, and Einstein. Both of which have large uploads, and with a 4Gb cap that is already half way full I doubt I will be doing much of either. I will crunch what I can for Einstein, but I think I will leave my sig rig, and backup rig, running Simap for the time being.
> 
> Now is there any confimation that pending credit will be counted toward our total points??
> 
> 
> 
> Pending credit will not be counted.
> 
> Is there any kind of team strategy? What do we feel is the best way for us to run all these projects?
> Should we start the projects early or on time? For example, would crunching Einstein now take away to many resources from WCG and SIMAP?
> 
> So many questions!
Click to expand...

We already have a solid thing going with SIMAP by having hundreds of pending credit.

[email protected] will be easy, just run the GPU. Start it a few days early (maybe even now) since pending credits can then pile up.

The only strategy that I can think of for the rest is having some members dedicated to switching to the next project a few hours before it starts and have others running projects until the time deadline and then switching over.

Anyone got any other ideas or want to contribute to a team strategy. I'm stumped on coming up with a good one.


----------



## bfromcolo

So in consecutive posts we have the statements that pending credit will not be counted, and then that all the pending credit for SIMAP is a good thing. This is my first time at this but would appear to be contradictory. Do I start SIMAP now, or at 2330 GMT, or at the stroke of 0000 GMT to get fresh work?


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> So in consecutive posts we have the statements that pending credit will not be counted, and then that all the pending credit for SIMAP is a good thing. This is my first time at this but would appear to be contradictory. Do I start SIMAP now, or at 2330 GMT, or at the stroke of 0000 GMT to get fresh work?


Pending credit is good to have now, because the event hasn't started yet. The hope is they won't validate until after the event starts, when they will count. Pending credit will be bad at the end of the event, because anything that hasn't validated by the end will not count.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> We already have a solid thing going with SIMAP by having hundreds of pending credit.
> 
> [email protected] will be easy, just run the GPU. Start it a few days early (maybe even now) since pending credits can then pile up.
> 
> The only strategy that I can think of for the rest is having some members dedicated to switching to the next project a few hours before it starts and have others running projects until the time deadline and then switching over.
> 
> Anyone got any other ideas or want to contribute to a team strategy. I'm stumped on coming up with a good one.


It may require people to cross over early to some projects to get a good result in that project, so with every one starting strong in the first events should make a difference?
I do think that if everyone pulls out early to do some thing else we could lose ground instead of finishing strong in that event?
I hope this makes sense







it's 3 in the morning over here









But Einstein has basically used up 3 of my machines and that was something i wanted to focus on but the rest are on WCG, well for the most part.


----------



## Finrond

I think we should have a fluid strategy, meaning focus on projects were we might be able to make big gains in rank vs ones where we can pour everything into it and not gain much. Unfortunately, you usually can only tell after the first day or so of each discipline.


----------



## R.D.BID

Maybe those with some serious CPU power can focus on projects like WCG. Or maybe we just don't worry about that discipline at all.
For me, WCG is a ~7hour WU on my fastest CPU (only 4 cores) so I don't think I can contribute much to the WCG part of this. However, my Core 2's do fairly well with SIMAP so I can work on those as well as smashing out some Einstein as I'm GPU heavy.

If we can combine Deegons thoughts with Finronds and highlight our individual strong points we can finish pretty strong in most areas.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I think we should have a fluid strategy, meaning focus on projects were we might be able to make big gains in rank vs ones where we can pour everything into it and not gain much. Unfortunately, you usually can only tell after the first day or so of each discipline.


This is true. Might be smart to come up with a game plan before the event, but things can change quickly.

Our output right now in Simap is 6th in points produced today. We are not far behind 5th and 4th, and not too far off of 3rd as well. I think if we can add a little more we can get a solid finish in this project. Not sure at what capacity the other teams are working at though. I for one am going to be crunching this until a different CPU project comes into play, as WCG is too bandwidth heavy for me. And I think having at least one high ranking project will give us a good point boost for the end of the event.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Ok, starting to not like Einstein ATI units. My fourth stuck unit within 24 hours.


----------



## Skyddsskor

I will focus in SIMAP for CPU and of course GPU as well


----------



## labnjab

For some reason my simap and wcg are not showing up on bam for me and I've been running both since announced


----------



## Whodat1972

Couple of noob questions...

We should also run Einstein because its it's part of the pentathlon?

When sitmap is running, why do I see it take up more core spots? I see it run like what seems to be taking 4 spots at times.

If the ones we are running at the time it ends (pentathlon) don't count when they finish, do the ones we are running when it starts count?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whodat1972*
> 
> Couple of noob questions...
> 
> We should also run Einstein because its it's part of the pentathlon?
> 
> When sitmap is running, why do I see it take up more core spots? I see it run like what seems to be taking 4 spots at times.
> 
> If the ones we are running at the time it ends (pentathlon) don't count when they finish, do the ones we are running when it starts count?


Any of the projects will use all available cores if you allow it to. In my case, SIMAP is using 12 cores lol. You can adjust this in your project preferences if you want to leave a core or two open for other tasks.

Pending credits that are waiting before the event starts might count, but if they are still pending when the event ends, they do not count. They still count for your own credit and the teams overall, just not specifically for this event


----------



## nova4005

Wouldn't you know that a few hours before we kick off the pentathlon my main rig is starting to have issues!







I have had a crash and a momentary screen crash in the past 2 hours. I hope I can find the cause fast as this is my best machine.


----------



## slapstick01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Just over an hour east of Cincinnati, In the US that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and the only ISPs available around here are satellite internet. And they know they have a monopoly on the areas that dont have access to normal ISP providers. I recently upgraded my internet to a cap of 10Gb down and 4Gb up and with faster speeds. But ping is still so bad I cant play games online, including D3 which I bought a month after release and have played maybe 20 minutes of...
> 
> Sorry for going off topic there. That crap just drives me insane...


I do not miss living in the country and having satellite internet, but from what I hear it hasn't gotten any better since i had it 8 years ago. Thank you cable internet for being so awesome!









Also: I have yet to get 1 wcg task yet or get [email protected] working on my 670 without getting errors.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

If anyone comes up with a plan as to what to focus on and when to switch projects - count me in and let me know what to do


----------



## TechCrazy

My priority projects atm are Einstein and simap. Once dirt finishes the wu I have (dont like to suspend) hopefully Einstein will take over on that pc. As for WCG it wont be on my list of things to run, with [email protected] and simap going WCG takes ~9hrs to run 1 wu so just saying.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> I do not miss living in the country and having satellite internet, but from what I hear it hasn't gotten any better since i had it 8 years ago. Thank you cable internet for being so awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also: I have yet to get 1 wcg task yet or get [email protected] working on my 670 without getting errors.


It took me several tries in the custom profile options on the website to get it to download WCG units to me as well. If you look in your log and it says your not requesting units at this time, there is some setting that is amiss. Once I got it right it gave me 5 at once.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> My priority projects atm are Einstein and simap. Once dirt finishes the wu I have (dont like to suspend) hopefully Einstein will take over on that pc. As for WCG it wont be on my list of things to run, with [email protected] and simap going WCG takes ~9hrs to run 1 wu so just saying.


thats weird. wcg only took 5-6 hours on my wimpy cores


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> thats weird. wcg only took 5-6 hours on my wimpy cores


It looks like they are taking me about 9 hours on my 6300 at 4.3, running 5 at a time with Einstein using the other core for GPU work. I haven't finished one yet so thats just from looking at the elapsed plus remaining times.

I figured I would just give SIMAP 2 or 3 cores (depending on how loud the CPU fan gets) on my Linux rig for the duration, and reconfigure as the projects change for the rest on my Windows system.


----------



## ku4jb

In about 5 hrs., when everyone dumps, we will find out if simap can handle load that the Pent is going to bring...let's hope.


----------



## ihatelolcats

crunchitize me capn


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> thats weird. wcg only took 5-6 hours on my wimpy cores


Im also running 5 simap and 2 [email protected] So wcg is squeezing anything left out of my cpu to run.


----------



## arvidab

OK, signed up and got one box going, Magny-Cours 48 [email protected] for the moment. I think it's working but I really haven't got a clue...it's eating the power so it's doing something. I will load up my other one as well soon.

Any preference as to what project I should be running? SIMAP all the way through or switch to the other project as they begin? Tell me what to do and I'll do it, hopefully I can help out a little. Should I bother to run a [email protected]?

E: Can you remote control it? It's gonna be running headless. Can I run BOINC manager on another computer and connect to it from there?


----------



## gamer11200

A friendly reminder to everyone to make sure that you are on team Overclock.net for all of the pentathlon projects.


----------



## ihatelolcats

did we get a working app info for einstein posted?


----------



## Whodat1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> did we get a working app info for einstein posted?


I keep asking that. And like I said, I keep helping the actual site transfers looks to me, not any actual projects......


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> You don't need that for Einstein, you can set number of simultaneous WU's from Einstein preferences.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> did we get a working app info for einstein posted?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whodat1972*
> 
> I keep asking that. And like I said, I keep helping the actual site transfers looks to me, not any actual projects......


If you go to the Einstein website to your preferences you can adjust how many work units you get per gpu. It is the last setting and it 1.0 by default, setting to 0.5 will put 2 wu's on a gpu. I hope this helps.


----------



## Whodat1972

Quote:


> If you go to the Einstein website to your preferences you can adjust how many work units you get per gpu. It is the last setting and it 1.0 by default, setting to 0.5 will put 2 wu's on a gpu. I hope this helps.


and how many should I put with the card I have? It kinda don't because your saying the lower the number the more the work units?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whodat1972*
> 
> and how many should I put with the card I have? It kinda don't because your saying the lower the number the more the work units?


You can think it like this : divide 1 by that setting, for example 1 / 0.5 = 2 WU's at a time, 1 / 0.33 = 3 WU's at a time and so on.


----------



## ihatelolcats

number of simultaneous tasks = inverse of the GPU utilization factor

edit: lol

lost all my einstein tasks by using a wrong app_info. oops. should have backed up


----------



## mm67

I'm starting to have enough of WCG, like it's not enough that uploads are crazy big. It seems that I also have to upload each one several times, some seem to take a day to get uploaded.


----------



## bfromcolo

Even though I have set preferences to only get the project for the BP, I just got 10 new WCG work units and 8 were NOT part of the project used in the contest. I guess I do have the flag set to get other projects if they don't have any of the selected ones to download though, and to allow new projects too now that I look at it. But its hard to imagine they are running low. Guess I need to re-look at all these flags.

Regarding the previous discussion on the time to work this specific project. On my 6300 @ 4.3 with ones I have worked today, it looks like I have submitted 7 so far with the following times:

4:88
5:26
5:60
5:94
6:77
7:67
7:80

They all say they are going to take 9 hours right up until they complete, adding elapsed and remaining . CPU time and clock time on all these units were within 10 seconds, so I don't think I am holding them up, just not consistent amounts of work in each unit. Only one has validated so far. All but one was submitted in the past 3 hours, but one has been sitting there for 3 days.


----------



## PR-Imagery

WCG is saying I don't have enough bandwidth??


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> OK, signed up and got one box going, Magny-Cours 48 [email protected] for the moment. I think it's working but I really haven't got a clue...it's eating the power so it's doing something. I will load up my other one as well soon.
> 
> Any preference as to what project I should be running? SIMAP all the way through or switch to the other project as they begin? Tell me what to do and I'll do it, hopefully I can help out a little. Should I bother to run a [email protected]?
> 
> E: Can you remote control it? It's gonna be running headless. Can I run BOINC manager on another computer and connect to it from there?


I would try running the different projects through out the pentathlon, 48 cores is a great boost! You can remote control through the manager but I have never set it up before so I have no idea how to do it lol.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> OK, signed up and got one box going, Magny-Cours 48 [email protected] for the moment. I think it's working but I really haven't got a clue...it's eating the power so it's doing something. I will load up my other one as well soon.
> 
> Any preference as to what project I should be running? SIMAP all the way through or switch to the other project as they begin? Tell me what to do and I'll do it, hopefully I can help out a little. Should I bother to run a [email protected]?
> 
> E: Can you remote control it? It's gonna be running headless. Can I run BOINC manager on another computer and connect to it from there?


I'd let Simap run on one box (the slower one) and swap the projects on the faster box as they come


----------



## tictoc

After playing 2 hours of "WCG Configuration", I was finally able to get some tasks on my 1055t. Turns out I needed to set the max number of work units to 5. What makes even less sense is that after I set max work units to 5 WCG proceeded to download 7 tasks.









I have never had so many issues trying to get a project to run. Oh well, at least it is going now, and it will be primed and ready for the start of the WCG event.


----------



## Wheezo

We're a GO ya'll









GL to all, hope everyone's hardware holds out


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Finally got Einstein running on my Boinc box - just in time








8 x Einstein and 7 X Simap running in total


----------



## ihatelolcats

einstein doesnt start for 4 more days right
simap all the way right now for me


----------



## Finrond

annnnnnd the SIMAP upload servers take a dumpage.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> annnnnnd the SIMAP upload servers take a dumpage.


Server status looks OK so far, and they are making more WU's available. The "tasks ready to send" actually increased in the last 15 minutes.



**edit* My last few uploads failed the first time, but then they went through two minutes later


----------



## Finrond

Hit or miss on my clients, some are working great others... cant get to upload to save my life.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Mine are stuck and won't upload either


----------



## $ilent

Guys im really confused, the front page says we have to crunch a certain event for so long, can someone explain it in plain english what we have to do and for how long, aswell as an idiots guide to get set up quickly. I dont know how to use boinc, but the instructions on the first page are confusing me.

I need an idiots answer.

For instance it says you gotta crunch a certain unit for 5 days, and do this 5 times, well how can you do that if the event only runs for 13 days? 5x5 does not equal 13.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Guys im really confused, the front page says we have to crunch a certain event for so long, can someone explain it in plain english what we have to do and for how long, aswell as an idiots guide to get set up quickly. I dont know how to use boinc, but the instructions on the first page are confusing me.
> 
> I need an idiots answer.
> 
> For instance it says you gotta crunch a certain unit for 5 days, and do this 5 times, well how can you do that if the event only runs for 13 days? 5x5 does not equal 13.


Some of the projects are run concurrently (simap runs from day 1 to finish) so there is some overlap.


----------



## $ilent

Scratch that, ive got BOINC installed and it now says it is downloading boincsimap, how long should I run simap for?

Also can I crunch on my gpu?


----------



## ihatelolcats

ugh double post


----------



## ihatelolcats

simap is cpu only
speaking of which, im out of WUs and the downloads are failing


----------



## Angrybutcher

I've got a ton of units waiting, just can't upload. They are likely getting slammed by teams who hoarded completed units.


----------



## Angrybutcher

At first Pentathlon update, we are currently in 13th out of 36 teams, 25 of which have completed work


----------



## Finrond

LOL planet 3dnow! is taking all the bandwidth!


----------



## Angrybutcher

They had to have hoarded....120k points in the first hours update? uh...


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> They had to have hoarded....120k points in the first hours update? uh...


[rant]The correct term is bunkering and it's just another word for cheating IMHO.[/rant]


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> They had to have hoarded....120k points in the first hours update? uh...


Don't worry too much about it, we are due to pass them in overall points within the next 6 months...


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Guys im really confused, the front page says we have to crunch a certain event for so long, can someone explain it in plain english what we have to do and for how long, aswell as an idiots guide to get set up quickly. I dont know how to use boinc, but the instructions on the first page are confusing me.
> 
> I need an idiots answer.
> 
> For instance it says you gotta crunch a certain unit for 5 days, and do this 5 times, well how can you do that if the event only runs for 14 days? 5x5 does not equal 14.


The pentathlon is composed of 5 disciplines (workunits). The disciplines are:

Marathon (CPU Project)
GPU (GPU Project)
Physics & Chemistry (CPU Project)
World Community Grid (CPU Project)
Mathematics (CPU Project)

Each discipline, except for the Marathon (which will run for the duration of the contest), will run for 5 days. The start and finish times for the disciplines will overlap. Unlike [email protected] the BOINC client allows your computer to run multiple workunits at one time.

The WU for each discipline will be announced 5 days before the start of that discipline. gamer11200 will announce the new events in this thread, and you can also check the Pentathalon's Twitter and Facebook pages for project announcements.
The OP has the current list of projects that will be run in the Pentathlon.

Which projects to run, and how long to run them will depend on how you want to manage your BOINC client and how many machines you have.

SIMAP is the Marathon project, so you can run that project for all 14 days if you want.
The GPU project is [email protected]

It would be a good idea to fire up Einstein a few days before it starts because the WU's can take some time to validate. Only WU's which validate during that disciplines time frame will count towards the team's points. Pending WU's will not count towards the team's total points for the Pentathlon.

You can micro-manage BOINC as much or as little as you want.









Once you get everything running post back with any specific questions you may have.









**edit* For a more complete explanation about the Pentathalon you can go to the contest's page: 4th BOINC Pentathlon


----------



## bfromcolo

Well 8 units completed, 1 successful upload. Queueing new work is also failing, but I have a few hours worth still to crunch. I trust this will settle out in a few hours.


----------



## Jimbags

ok im willing to help am i able and how?


----------



## $ilent

So is there a way to make it queue the required work units to start at a specifictime/date?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Well 8 units completed, 1 successful upload. Queueing new work is also failing, but I have a few hours worth still to crunch. I trust this will settle out in a few hours.


Most likely, everyone had a lot of WU's to upload at the start of the competition so once those are taken care of itll settle down.


----------



## Jimbags

hello? i wanna help can i?
which project should i do?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> hello? i wanna help can i?
> which project should i do?


You can get up and running with the instructions here: http://www.overclock.net/t/733459/boinc-essentials-thread-check-this-out-if-you-are-new-to-boinc

Right now load SIMAP first, I think you have 22 hours before the 2nd project starts.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> You can get up and running with the instructions here: http://www.overclock.net/t/733459/boinc-essentials-thread-check-this-out-if-you-are-new-to-boinc
> 
> Right now load SIMAP first, I think you have 22 hours before the 2nd project starts.


cheers +rep im up and runinnig was doing rosseta as that was in the guide, i just add new projest right?


----------



## bfromcolo

Yeah and make sure you join Overclock.net


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So is there a way to make it queue the required work units to start at a specifictime/date?


I don't know of a reliable way to use the BOINC manager to queue up tasks to start at a specific time/date. You could load up the project, allow it to get WU's, and then suspend the project. Then you could resume the project when the new discipline starts. This would ensure that you have some tasks ready to go when the discipline begins.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Yeah and make sure you join Overclock.net


done thanks







glad to help.
is it limited to one rig per account?


----------



## GingerJohn

Good gravy! I have just had to stop BOINC from trying to download 800+ Einstein WUs...

Set the work buffer back to 1 day now for a more sensible workload.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> is it limited to one rig per account?


Nope, get all the rigs you can spare going. Both of my sig rigs are running on the same account.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I don't know of a reliable way to use the BOINC manager to queue up tasks to start at a specific time/date. You could load up the project, allow it to get WU's, and then suspend the project. Then you could resume the project when the new discipline starts. This would ensure that you have some tasks ready to go when the discipline begins.


You could probably fool around with this scheduler at the project website in your preferences and get close with some experimentation.


----------



## Jimbags

damn it why isnt it downloading? would the server be blocked up from boinc?


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> damn it why isnt it downloading? would the server be blocked up from boinc?


Don't know - the SIMAP server might be overloaded from all the requests for units. It'll probably die down in a few hours.

I do, however, have an error for "Project backoff" when uploading WUs.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> damn it why isnt it downloading? would the server be blocked up from boinc?


when you first add a project it can take a minute for it to go
try selecting it and hitting update in boinc manager


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Don't know - the SIMAP server might be overloaded from all the requests for units. It'll probably die down in a few hours.
> I do, however, have an error for "Project backoff" when uploading WUs.


Yes this. people were sandbagging thousands of WU's for the start of the pentathlon, should clear up in a iil while.


----------



## Angrybutcher

We moved up from 13 to 11


----------



## LarsL

OK I got my 3770k and my 3p 6128 running SIMAP 800 pending 1466 in progress i'm doing 960 a day. So far looking at switching over my other 3770k that's folding for TC. I'm all fired up to run my first Pentathlon. If there are other projects you need me to run let me know and i'll get them switched over.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> OK I got my 3770k and my 3p 6128 running SIMAP 800 pending 1466 in progress i'm doing 960 a day. So far looking at switching over my other 3770k that's folding for TC. I'm all fired up to run my first Pentathlon. If there are other projects you need me to run let me know and i'll get them switched over.


awesome power. good to have folders support. its my first pentathlon too

i think some other teams who bunkered more than us are falling behind


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> OK I got my 3770k and my 3p 6128 running SIMAP 800 pending 1466 in progress i'm doing 960 a day. So far looking at switching over my other 3770k that's folding for TC. I'm all fired up to run my first Pentathlon. If there are other projects you need me to run let me know and i'll get them switched over.


If you have any GPUs to dedicate to pentathlon then add Einstein to your project list. Be sure to go to the project preferences page at Einstein website and set it to only get "Binary Radio Pulsar Search" tasks. The others are CPU tasks.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Whenever WCG connects to get units it says 60kb/s of bandwidth is needed but only gets 30 so it doesn't get any units. I noticed boinc averages 30kb/s down even tho its tje only program running. I have a 4meg connection and all other downloads run 100kb/s-260kb/s on average depending on server.

Why does boinc not use my internetz properly?
(Its set to unlimited as well, I noticed all my clients have low download and upload speeds)


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> If you have any GPUs to dedicate to pentathlon then add Einstein to your project list. Be sure to go to the project preferences page at Einstein website and set it to only get "Binary Radio Pulsar Search" tasks. The others are CPU tasks.


Did this, thanks. Still uses 0.5 CPU, but utilizes the GPU that I'm not using right now as well.


----------



## nova4005

Ok I think I have fixed my main rig. The display driver was crashing all of a sudden and the only thing that I have done was paused einstein. I had some dirt units finishing up and Einstein had begun to run on the 2nd gpu. I don't see how that could be the problem but the driver hasn't crashed in a couple hours so hopefully it is resolved. I also let the computer turn off for the first time in 6 months for a few hours.







One day I want to replace my hx1000 for a gold rated psu this one stays warmer than my ocz gold 1000w on my 2nd rig.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Did this, thanks. Still uses 0.5 CPU, but utilizes the GPU that I'm not using right now as well.


Correct


----------



## bfromcolo

Well my Windows box downloaded 44 new SIMAP units, but my Linux is still unable to send results and will run out of work in a couple hours if something doesn't change.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Moved up to 9th. Keep going! My work randomly connects and uploads. Still have a ton waiting to be processed though.


----------



## Krusher33

Meh... I was thinking it doesn't start till tomorrow.

I have added the 3 projects announced so far. I have an issue:

I added Einstein first. While I was setting it to do GPU only, it proceeded to download tasks for both CPU and GPU. Now it has started the CPU tasks. Tasks for simap is still downloading and WCG is "waiting to run".

And now that I've added the other 2 projects, only ONE Einstein CPU task is running, the others are "Waiting to Run" with 20% done.

Do I just "abort" the CPU tasks on Einstein?

I am so annoyed right now...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Einstein has a problem where it will randomly get stuck. Close BOINC and reopen and it will continue. I had 4 do this within several hours of starting it. You'll also want to go into your project properties and remove the Einstein CPU tasks. Not sure if they will count for the Pentathlon or not.


----------



## Krusher33

That's the thing! I frickin downloaded and started them already before I had a chance to tell it not to! I got so ticked at this point I had no care and just aborted all those tasks.

Now I'm having issues with all tasks that should be running. This thing frustrates me to no end. It's no wonder why I procrastinated.


----------



## Krusher33

The GPU task for Einstein finally started. But it's only using 75% of GPU? Is that right?


----------



## funfortehfun

Meh - 22 pending WUs = 420 pending credits... come on, validate!

Seems the PC that I am validating with is running with an i7-3632QM - come on >,<


----------



## Jimbags

where do i get a cross project ID?


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The GPU task for Einstein finally started. But it's only using 75% of GPU? Is that right?


are you running multiple wu's per gpu? If you aren't you can go to the einstein webpage and adjust the setting to allow more than one to run on a gpu at a time. If you set it to 0.5 like mine it will run two wu's at a time.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The GPU task for Einstein finally started. But it's only using 75% of GPU? Is that right?


Yeah thats right for Einstein. You can set it to run multiple WUs from the same page that you specify to use CPU, AMD GPU, Nvidia GPU. Its at the bottom and you change it to .5 for 2xWUs per GPU, and .3 for 3xWUs per GPU. Default being 1 for 1xWU per GPU.

Thats why its best to start in advance for this type of thing. To get all the bugs worked out, and to figure out what you are doing. But better late than never


----------



## Krusher33

Ok, I've changed to .5 and it's at 85% now. Change to .33 instead? Doesn't it kill performance of working the units doing this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Thats why its best to start in advance for this type of thing. To get all the bugs worked out, and to figure out what you are doing. But better late than never


Like I said, I thought I was. UTC always throws me off.


----------



## theseopenfields

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> where do i get a cross project ID?


Search for yourself on BOINCstats.com, if you just made your account it might not have you on there yet.
In that case you can go to a project's homepage (Einstein for example) and look under the computing and credit section (see picture)


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ok, I've changed to .5 and it's at 85% now. Change to .33 instead? Doesn't it kill performance of working the units doing this?
> Like I said, I thought I was. UTC always throws me off.


You are not too late for Einstein, that starts on 5/7. SIMAP is the only active project for the BP right now.


----------



## Krusher33

I changed Einstein to .33 and it's still only doing 90% GPU usage. Change to .25???

Next issue:
Simap is only using 12% of my CPU and is only working 1 task.

Update: I've changed Einstein's resource to 1% and it displays right in the client. I've changed in WCG:

"Use no more than:" to 25% of processor time
"On multiprocessors, at most use:" to 2
"On multiprocessors, use:" to 25.0%
Client still shows 100 from simap and 100 for WCG even after "Update" button. Why can't I change WCG's resource use? Is this what causing simap to only do 1 task at a time and 12% CPU?


----------



## CudaBoy71

How the heck do I get our team name on wcg? Nevermind I found us.... lmao.... Now how do I crunch on my gpu only?


----------



## goodtobeking

I am getting no Einstein WUs on my 7970. I get this error in the event log.

5/5/2013 12:34:21 AM | [email protected] | see scheduler log messages on http://einstein.phys.uwm.edu//host_sched_logs/4183/4183834

Not sure what this means. Any help?? Going to have it crunch Milkyway until I get this figured out.

Also I havnt got hardly any SIMAP WUs to upload or download on either of my rigs. Hopefully it straightens itself out


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I am getting no Einstein WUs on my 7970. I get this error in the event log.
> 
> 5/5/2013 12:34:21 AM | [email protected] | see scheduler log messages on http://einstein.phys.uwm.edu//host_sched_logs/4183/4183834
> 
> Not sure what this means. Any help?? Going to have it crunch Milkyway until I get this figured out.
> 
> Also I havnt got hardly any SIMAP WUs to upload or download on either of my rigs. Hopefully it straightens itself out


Update your version of BOINC Manager:
Quote:


> 2013-05-05 04:34:21.0614 [PID=10897] outdated client version 70025 < min core version 70027 for app version 414 (opencl-ati)


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseopenfields*
> 
> Search for yourself on BOINCstats.com, if you just made your account it might not have you on there yet.
> In that case you can go to a project's homepage (Einstein for example) and look under the computing and credit section (see picture)


thanks heaps signed up im guessin it will take time to show on first post here?


----------



## Jimbags

just wondering should i sign up to other projects yet? eg einstien/world community grid? currently just doin simap


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*
> 
> How the heck do I get our team name on wcg? Nevermind I found us.... lmao.... Now how do I crunch on my gpu only?


Edit the project preferences on its website and uncheck the "Use CPU" option. Note that this only applies to Einstein, as the rest of the Pentathlon projects are CPU only.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> just wondering should i sign up to other projects yet? eg einstien/world community grid? currently just doin simap


Sign up to any and all projects you wish to run in the Pentathlon, and at least download the main file on to your computers, and maybe crunch one work unit, you can all ways suspend the tasks until you need them








just remember to sign up to the team "Overclock.net" on each project


----------



## Jimbags

sweet done


----------



## CudaBoy71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Edit the project preferences on its website and uncheck the "Use CPU" option. Note that this only applies to Einstein, as the rest of the Pentathlon projects are CPU only.


Ok. Now is Einstein on WCG?


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*
> 
> Ok. Now is Einstein on WCG?


No, Einstein is a completely different project. The only WCG project in the Pentathlon is the Clean Energy Project Phase 2, at least that's been decided thus far.

EDIT: [email protected] project


----------



## CudaBoy71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> No, Einstein is a completely different project. The only WCG project in the Pentathlon is the Clean Energy Project Phase 2, at least that's been decided thus far.
> 
> EDIT: [email protected] project


Ok. thanks.. I know folding but this is a lot different..lol... plus its 1:30 here and my brain is tired..


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*
> 
> Ok. thanks.. I know folding but this is a lot different..lol... plus its 1:30 here and my brain is tired..


Yeah, BOINC takes a bit to get used to after FaH.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*
> 
> Ok. Now is Einstein on WCG?


Einstein is a completely separate project from WCG
WCG is an umbrella project with many sub-projects under it, they take advantage of all the people that are all ready attached to do there crunching (for a good cause of course) it's quite a popular project
so you will need to tick the right boxes on their web site to get just the *The Clean Energy - Phase 2 subproject* which we are running in the pentathlon


----------



## Whodat1972

clearly this means Im stomping everyone else....3rd


----------



## Angrybutcher

Try again, 560k


----------



## Whodat1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Try again, 560k


that means out of 560k







lmao


----------



## Angrybutcher

you wish


----------



## PR-Imagery

Well I'm finally getting WCG on my sig, idk why its only one tho, my crap P4 downloaded a bunch of tasks.


----------



## Jimbags

how do i see where ocn is placing in current dscipline?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> how do i see where ocn is placing in current dscipline?


http://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/statistiken/challenge.php?challengeid=1


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Grrrrr - I forgot to remove the login option from my Boinc Box. It crashed and sat at the login screen for 6 hrs last night. Oh well, It's back up and running now and I see we are in 10th position - GO TEAM


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> http://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/statistiken/challenge.php?challengeid=1


i cant get that page to load :/ do you guys think it because its busy?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> i cant get that page to load :/ do you guys think it because its busy?


It seems to be a bit busy


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> i cant get that page to load :/ do you guys think it because its busy?


I had that problem on the first few tries. Try every 5 minutes or so and it should eventually load


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I have 6MBPs internet and a 250GB data cap. With a pentium 4/ Will I pass the cap?


----------



## Skyddsskor

Update:
1. We are 9th in the pentathlon stats.
2. SIMAP server is in high server load due boinc pentathlon.
3. Hopefully we are not running out of SIMAP WUs


----------



## Jimbags

9th







were climbing







need more recruits. gonna see if my pentium D [email protected] will run with spare parts i got







. also gonna get my C2D e2160back from my broinlaw and crank that. might not be in time tho.


----------



## $ilent

Well my boinc has about 50 units sat at "waiting to report" and its only got one more that says waiting to download.

Also I just signed up on the WCG website and my boinc has downloaded units but its not showing as being on team overclock.net?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've found an old laptop I'd forgotten about. I'm going to try Simap on a Celeron M CPU. It might do a few tasks per day, lol








I've also rooted through my spare parts box and It's a shame to see my Pentium G860 sitting there doing nothing. I'm gonna hit ebay to see if I can pick up a really cheap motherboard for it. I think I have an old Antec 430W PSU that works, old case. . . . pull a stick of RAM from another machine. . . . dig an old CRT monitor out of the loft. . . . Hmmmmm. . . . where does it end? If i do that, I'll have a PCI-E lane free too - somebody stop me


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> I have 6MBPs internet and a 250GB data cap. With a pentium 4/ Will I pass the cap?


No, you'll be fine with that data cap









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well my boinc has about 50 units sat at "waiting to report" and its only got one more that says waiting to download.
> 
> Also I just signed up on the WCG website and my boinc has downloaded units but its not showing as being on team overclock.net?


Did you join team OCN on the WCG website? I think you go to "My Grid" and then see an option for "My team".


----------



## $ilent

i sorted it, had to go to the wcg website and search for ocn. Now when I tried to run einstien/wcg it doesnt fold on my gpu, and when I suspended both and just left simap running my cpu usage bounces from 25-50-100-0 continously. Is there a way to fold cpu for simap and leave gpu for something else?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

You should be able to run Simap on your CPU and Einstein on your GPU without any problems. I set Einstein running first and I have it set to run 3 x work units per GPU (0.33 in the pic below).
Then when I started running Simap, It's started running 5 x work units. Einstein is the only one that will run on your GPU, so I'd set that going first. You might have to go to the Einstein website and check the settings to make sure you've checked the correct boxes for work for Nvidia GPU's (presuming that's what you have). The settings should be under "Your Account" then "[email protected] preferences".


Edit to add, got the laptop working on Simap - 1 work unit per hour


----------



## $ilent

eh my einstein preferences doesnt have same settings as yours :/


----------



## funfortehfun

It's here:



You probably clicked on computing preferences.


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> eh my einstein preferences doesnt have same settings as yours :/
> 
> *snip*


Something happened to this thread, my post is hidden somewhere inaccessible.

Edit: magic reappearance!



#431/430, no page marker - seems legit XD


----------



## $ilent

never mind ive found the correct preferences, but what do I need to put for cpu resrouces? With simap suspended and einstein running cpu usage still bouncing round all over the place.

Man this is frustrating.


----------



## slapstick01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> never mind ive found the correct preferences, but what do I need to put for cpu resrouces? With simap suspended and einstein running cpu usage still bouncing round all over the place.
> 
> Man this is frustrating.


Right, I finally have WCG wu's ready to go but [email protected] will still not run on my 670's. Runs fine on my 6850. DAMN U NVIDIA!


----------



## Finrond

My i7 860 rig crashed last night and didnt come back online, and I wont be able to re-boot it until I get back to work tomorrow


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> never mind ive found the correct preferences, but what do I need to put for cpu resrouces? With simap suspended and einstein running cpu usage still bouncing round all over the place.
> 
> Man this is frustrating.


The CPU load from the gpu tasks is variable. That is why the CPU load is jumping around.

I would set your max number of processors to 75% and this allows simap to run tasks while keeping CPU reserved for whatever Einstein may need.

Go to:

Tools-> Computing Preferences-> Proc Usage Tab -> on multiproc systems use X %. On my i7 system I have it set to 87.5 and on my phenom II its set to 75%. This way Einstein still runs at a decent GPU load. On my phenom ii system I had it set to 100% but my gpu load had dropped off, I found that reserving a core in this manner allowed Einstein to run faster.

This will allow you to run simap and einstein.










Side note: Anyone else's WCG tasks taking forever to upload?

Also, this needs to be in the OP:

Be sure to *go to the project preferences page at Einstein website and set it to only get "Binary Radio Pulsar Search" tasks, or set to GPU only tasks*

Otherwise people end up with a ton of Einstein CPU WUs competing with either Simap or WCG, in my case both...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Also, this needs to be in the OP:
> 
> Be sure to *go to the project preferences page at Einstein website and set it to only get "Binary Radio Pulsar Search" tasks*
> 
> Otherwise people end up with a ton of Einstein CPU WUs competing with either Simap or WCG, in my case both...


I just set in preferences to NOT use CPU and DO use GPU and it does this already.

My simap is still only doing 1 task at a time using only 12% of my CPU. How do I get to run 7 tasks? Nevermind. Freaking WCG had changed my computing preferences too.


----------



## Biorganic

Some projects if you do that it will not send GPU units if there is CPU cycles associated with the GPU WUs. I believe POEM is like that iirc.

If that method works for einstein then my point still stands, many new BOINCers will not know to change that setting.


----------



## Krusher33

Seems to be working fine for me now.

I'm still confused about Einstein. Why is it that 1 = 75% GPU usage, .5 = 85% GPU usage, .33 = 90% GPU usage? I understand that they're 1 task, 2 tasks, and 3 tasks, and that .25 will be 4 tasks... but why isn't it using 99% of the GPU? And why did it only go up so much with each additional task?


----------



## gamer11200

75 members signed up.
67 members (88%) wish to be entered into the prize draw.
21 members (28%) are competing in their first BOINC event on Overclock.net
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Seems to be working fine for me now.
> 
> I'm still confused about Einstein. Why is it that 1 = 75% GPU usage, .5 = 85% GPU usage, .33 = 90% GPU usage? I understand that they're 1 task, 2 tasks, and 3 tasks, and that .25 will be 4 tasks... but why isn't it using 99% of the GPU? And why did it only go up so much with each additional task?


The reason why they give that option for multiple work units simultaneously crunching on one card is because the app doesn't seem capable of constantly fully utilizing the GPU. Also, it uses a lot of CPU a times, which is a cause of the GPU not being 99% used.


----------



## Finrond

I believe Einstein is reliant on PCIe bandwidth as well (just like POEM).


----------



## Krusher33

Ok. Is it killing computing performance adding more tasks though? I don't mind trying to get it to use 99% of GPU. And I've still got room on my CPU.


----------



## funfortehfun

1K pending credit. Come on... D:<


----------



## Angrybutcher

The compute times will get longer, but your overall work done in a day should go up. Watch your times. If you went from say 20 minutes on one unit to 45 minutes per unit while working two at a time, it's not worth it. It should go from say 20 min to 28 min working two at a time and maybe 35 min each for 3 at a time. In the end, it's still more work per day







(theoretical compute numbers)


----------



## Krusher33

Ok, thanks. +rep


----------



## ihatelolcats

not sure if it's relevant for you but disabling crossfire improves einstein performance for me


----------



## Krusher33

Just 1 card. I wish I had 2.


----------



## R.D.BID

Man these Simap servers are still struggling. Two of my rigs are out of WU's again, switching to WCG for the time being.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Man these Simap servers are still struggling. Two of my rigs are out of WU's again, switching to WCG for the time being.


i just ran out as well. bummer


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> Right, I finally have WCG wu's ready to go but [email protected] will still not run on my 670's. Runs fine on my 6850. DAMN U NVIDIA!


Could it be a driver problem? There's something that might be related to it here
I don't have Nvidia cards so I don't know what to suggest


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> Right, I finally have WCG wu's ready to go but [email protected] will still not run on my 670's. Runs fine on my 6850. DAMN U NVIDIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be a driver problem? There's something that might be related to it here
> I don't have Nvidia cards so I don't know what to suggest
Click to expand...

check to see if boinc detects the GPUs first of all


----------



## Skyddsskor

Probably we will run out SIMAP WU.


----------



## tictoc

SIMAP can't keep up.



* Now there are 34 WU's available.


----------



## labnjab

I'm going to get Einstein going on my 570s this afternoon.

I should have a 2nd rig entering tomorrow afternoon. Setting up my tc 3570k at 4.9 with a 670 FTW. I'll probably let the 3570k run simap on 3 cores which will let my 3770k have 6 threads free for any other project and 2 free for my 570s


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I'm going to get Einstein going on my 570s this afternoon.
> 
> I should have a 2nd rig entering tomorrow afternoon. Setting up my tc 3570k at 4.9 with a 670 FTW. I'll probably let the 3570k run simap on 3 cores which will let my 3770k have 6 threads free for any other project and 2 free for my 570s


Way to bring your TC rig online for this event. I hope the rest of TC joins in to help out.


----------



## arvidab

Got both of my 48core boxes up, but only one is somewhat working correctly.
It runs SIMAP on all cores, but if I try WCG I only get one WU for, can I fix this?

The other one has a fresh install, but when I try to run SIMAP it spews out this almost right away (which can't be good):


It's currently at stock, increasing voltage does nothing. It has been stable for [email protected] for several month overclocked (OC'd too) and it still is. What can be wrong? Any log where there might be an error code?

Also nothing happens if I add WCG to that rig either, it doesn't download any tasks.








I'm only running the _boinc-client_ on these, Ubuntu 12.04, CLI.

Setting up my 6970 for some Einstein though, I hope that one goes smoother...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> OK, signed up and got one box going, Magny-Cours 48 [email protected] for the moment. I think it's working but I really haven't got a clue...it's eating the power so it's doing something. I will load up my other one as well soon.
> 
> Any preference as to what project I should be running? SIMAP all the way through or switch to the other project as they begin? Tell me what to do and I'll do it, hopefully I can help out a little. Should I bother to run a [email protected]?
> 
> E: Can you remote control it? It's gonna be running headless. Can I run BOINC manager on another computer and connect to it from there?
> 
> 
> 
> I would try running the different projects through out the pentathlon, 48 cores is a great boost! You can remote control through the manager but I have never set it up before so I have no idea how to do it lol.
Click to expand...

I figured out the remote-controlling bit.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I'd let Simap run on one box (the slower one) and swap the projects on the faster box as they come


If I only could get that running.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I'm going to get Einstein going on my 570s this afternoon.
> 
> I should have a 2nd rig entering tomorrow afternoon. Setting up my tc 3570k at 4.9 with a 670 FTW. I'll probably let the 3570k run simap on 3 cores which will let my 3770k have 6 threads free for any other project and 2 free for my 570s
> 
> 
> 
> Way to bring your TC rig online for this event. I hope the rest of TC joins in to help out.
Click to expand...

Yea, finishing the WU on my (temp) TC rig and then it's BOINC for that one as well.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Way to bring your TC rig online for this event. I hope the rest of TC joins in to help out.


With no stats in tc yet, I figured what the heck, lol. You guys helped out a lot with the CC so I'm going in will all rigs for the Pentathlon.

I should have a copy of windows 8 and a 670 for my tc rig tomorrow afternoon so it will be running Boinc sometime tomorrow night

And I now have einstein running. Is it normal for it to only use 80% of each gpu?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I'm going to get Einstein going on my 570s this afternoon.
> 
> I should have a 2nd rig entering tomorrow afternoon. Setting up my tc 3570k at 4.9 with a 670 FTW. I'll probably let the 3570k run simap on 3 cores which will let my 3770k have 6 threads free for any other project and 2 free for my 570s
> 
> 
> 
> Way to bring your TC rig online for this event. I hope the rest of TC joins in to help out.
Click to expand...

Yeah, TC is kinda dead this month and with only 3 of us left on our team, meh on TC. Let's see if we can put OCN in first.

I've got 30 tasks of Simap "Ready to Start". I hope they get more available before I finish those?

Are they waiting on some to be uploaded before they make more available? I've got about 20 "Ready to report". Is there a way to manually upload those or do we have to wait?


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> And I now have einstein running. Is it normal for it to only use 80% of each gpu?


Yep, that's normal. You can run more work units per GPU if you want. There is a setting for it in your Einstein preferences. Look for this line: *GPU utilization factor of BRP apps.* If you set it to .5 it will run 2 work units per GPU. Or you can set it to .3 to run 3 work units per GPU.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah, TC is kinda dead this month and with only 3 of us left on our team, meh on TC. Let's see if we can put OCN in first.
> 
> I've got 30 tasks of Simap "Ready to Start". I hope they get more available before I finish those?
> 
> Are they waiting on some to be uploaded before they make more available? I've got about 20 "Ready to report". Is there a way to manually upload those or do we have to wait?


SIMAP is just having trouble generating enough task for the increase in users. SIMAP is having to produce roughly 2x the amount of WU's that it generally makes available. SIMAP Stats

You will just have to wait for the tasks to upload. My tasks generally error out the first few times that they try to upload, but eventually the tasks will upload.


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've got 30 tasks of Simap "Ready to Start". I hope they get more available before I finish those?
> 
> Are they waiting on some to be uploaded before they make more available? I've got about 20 "Ready to report". Is there a way to manually upload those or do we have to wait?


You can wait, or you can try sending the "Update" command. That should send finished work and download new, if available.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Got both of my 48core boxes up, but only one is somewhat working correctly.
> It runs SIMAP on all cores, but if I try WCG I only get one WU for, can I fix this?
> 
> The other one has a fresh install, but when I try to run SIMAP it spews out this almost right away (which can't be good):
> 
> 
> It's currently at stock, increasing voltage does nothing. It has been stable for [email protected] for several month overclocked (OC'd too) and it still is. What can be wrong? Any log where there might be an error code?
> 
> Also nothing happens if I add WCG to that rig either, it doesn't download any tasks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only running the _boinc-client_ on these, Ubuntu 12.04, CLI.
> 
> Setting up my 6970 for some Einstein though, I hope that one goes smoother...
> I figured out the remote-controlling bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I only could get that running.
> Yea, finishing the WU on my (temp) TC rig and then it's BOINC for that one as well.


Hey arvidab, for WCG to download more than one task you need to go to your account page on their website and change if from the default one to unlimited.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've got 30 tasks of Simap "Ready to Start". I hope they get more available before I finish those?
> 
> Are they waiting on some to be uploaded before they make more available? I've got about 20 "Ready to report". Is there a way to manually upload those or do we have to wait?
> 
> 
> 
> You can wait, or you can try sending the "Update" command. That should send finished work and download new, if available.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I just now went to check on it and they had uploaded already on its own and now there's a ton of them downloading already.


----------



## nova4005

Is anyone else having driver issues for Ati or Nvidia while running Einstein?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Is anyone else having driver issues for Ati or Nvidia while running Einstein?


I'm using 13.4 on my 7970 and don't seem to be having an issue.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm using 13.4 on my 7970 and don't seem to be having an issue.


It is weird because I have a 7950 and a 7970 in my main rig and the driver crashes which takes the 7950 offline from crunching einstein. The 7970 keeps working like nothing happened. I have 13.4 drivers as well and I have reverted to stock clock and voltages. I am stumped on what it could be.

I am going to try a total uninstall with Atiman again and see what happens unless you have some other ideas?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm using 13.4 on my 7970 and don't seem to be having an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> It is weird because I have a 7950 and a 7970 in my main rig and the driver crashes which takes the 7950 offline from crunching einstein. The 7970 keeps working like nothing happened. I have 13.4 drivers as well and I have reverted to stock clock and voltages. I am stumped on what it could be.
> 
> I am going to try a total uninstall with Atiman again and see what happens unless you have some other ideas?
Click to expand...

Try AMD's new catalyst uninstall utility: http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/catalyst-uninstall-utility.aspx

It does a superb job for me.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> Right, I finally have WCG wu's ready to go but [email protected] will still not run on my 670's. Runs fine on my 6850. DAMN U NVIDIA!


Check the version of BOINC Manager on your 670 rig, [email protected] needs version 7.0.27 or later to run on a GPU.


----------



## tictoc

I have a few different generations of GPU's, so setting the number of WU's in the Einstein configuration did not make sense for me.

I created an app_info.xml file for Einstein, so I could run more WU's on my 7970 without crippling my 5770's. app_info.xml files only work if you are running BOINC Versions older than 7.0.40. For BOINC versions 7.0.40 and newer you will need to use the app_config.xml file.

The app_info or app_config file goes into the project folder for that app. e.g. C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects\einstein.phys.uwm.edu



Spoiler: app_info.xml



Code:



Code:


<app_info>
 <app>
 <name>einsteinbinary_BRP4</name>
 <user_friendly_name>Binary Radio Pulsar Search (Arecibo)</user_friendly_name>
 </app>
 <file_info>
 <name>einsteinbinary_BRP4_1.34_windows_x86_64__opencl-ati.exe</name>
 <executable/>
 </file_info>
 <app_version>
 <app_name>einsteinbinary_BRP4</app_name>
 <version_num>134</version_num>
 <plan_class>opencl-ati</plan_class>
 <avg_ncpus>0.5</avg_ncpus>
 <max_ncpus>1</max_ncpus>
 <flops>46852933927.013145</flops>
 <coproc>
 <type>ATI</type>
 <count>0.5</count>
 </coproc>
 <cmdline></cmdline>
 <file_ref>
 <file_name>einsteinbinary_BRP4_1.34_windows_x86_64__opencl-ati.exe</file_name>
 <main_program/>
 </file_ref>
 </app_version>
 </app_info>







Spoiler: app_config.xml



Code:



Code:


<app_config>
<app> 
<name>einsteinbinary_BRP4</name>
<user_friendly_name>Binary Radio Pulsar Search (Arecibo)</user_friendly_name>
<gpu_versions>
<gpu_usage>0.5</gpu_usage>
<cpu_usage>.5</cpu_usage>
</gpu_versions>
</app>
</app_config>





**edit* I haven't tested the app_config, but I know the app_info is good. Both files are currently set to run two WUs at a time.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Try AMD's new catalyst uninstall utility: http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/catalyst-uninstall-utility.aspx
> 
> It does a superb job for me.


I ran the utility and so far both gpus are crunching away, but now the gpu is not reading stock speeds and is stuck at 500mhz core clock.







I am going to restart again and see if afterburner will set correctly.


----------



## Krusher33

500mhz is typically the idle speed. You sure it's crunching GPU units?


----------



## nova4005

In boinc manager it says device 1 which is the 7950 and the load is 97%. I don't know it is weird, though I haven't restarted yet as I wanted to see if it would run fine and complete a few tasks.

Update: The restart now has stock clocks set and running.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I had a similar problem with one of my 7950's and my 7850. Both were stable on folding and on Dirt but crashed Einstein constantly. Much messing around and lost work units later, I lowered the overclock on the 7950 and installed Sapphire Trixx to up the voltage on the 7850. Both seem to be okay now but the system did crash overnight


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I had a similar problem with one of my 7950's and my 7850. Both were stable on folding and on Dirt but crashed Einstein constantly. Much messing around and lost work units later, I lowered the overclock on the 7950 and installed Sapphire Trixx to up the voltage on the 7850. Both seem to be okay now but the system did crash overnight


It is ticking me off I just had another crash on my 7950. I am upping the voltage on stock clock and have the power limit to 20+. Maybe that will fix it, but if it does it again I may just pull out of the gpu part of the race. I have too much going on with finals this week to keep working on my main rig.


----------



## ihatelolcats

dang i still havent got more WUs from simap.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> It is ticking me off I just had another crash on my 7950. I am upping the voltage on stock clock and have the power limit to 20+. Maybe that will fix it, but if it does it again I may just pull out of the gpu part of the race. I have too much going on with finals this week to keep working on my main rig.


My 7970 and 5770's have not had any issues, and I have been running Einstein for two weeks . I am running the 7970 folding style with the modified 13.2 beta 7 drivers and APP SDK 2.7. The 5770's are running 12.8 with 12.9_CAP_1.

No idea if this will help, but I figured I would post up some known working driver configurations.


----------



## slapstick01

[email protected] is dead to me.







Tried different drivers, lowering my clocks, now it says I hit my 14 quota for the day and wont send me more task. DEAD TO ME!


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> My 7970 and 5770's have not had any issues, and I have been running Einstein for two weeks . I am running the 7970 folding style with the modified 13.2 beta 7 drivers and APP SDK 2.7. The 5770's are running 12.8 with 12.9_CAP_1.
> 
> No idea if this will help, but I figured I would post up some known working driver configurations.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> [email protected] is dead to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried different drivers, lowering my clocks, now it says I hit my 14 quota for the day and wont send me more task. DEAD TO ME!


It has me totally confused, I don't have any more time to mess with it though. I have two finals tomorrow to worry about, I am back on dirt now and everything is running fine. I have tried 13.2 beta 7, 13.3 beta, and the 13.4 drivers and none have worked. I just tried bumping the voltage up and restarted the boinc manager and the 7950 crashed in two seconds. I am sorry to the team but I can't spend any more time on them. I still have my 580 & 6970 & 560 ti crunching, but my two 79xx cards are done.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Hey arvidab, for WCG to download more than one task you need to go to your account page on their website and change if from the default one to unlimited.


Thanks, had to poke around there for a while before I found it but I think I did because now there is at least 12 WCG tasks running on that rig.

Still nothing on the other, gonna do it all over again.









But got Einstein running on my 6970, two units for ~90% utilization, might go up to three to increase it more. What'd you suggest?


----------



## Biorganic

This is Crazy. Sooo many issues from different users with Einstein. I had a driver crash in the beginning but since I lowered clocks my 7950s have been chugging away.

Maybe next year they should choose a less finicky project...


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Thanks, had to poke around there for a while before I found it but I think I did because now there is at least 12 WCG tasks running on that rig.
> 
> Still nothing on the other, gonna do it all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But got Einstein running on my 6970, two units for ~90% utilization, might go up to three to increase it more. What'd you suggest?


My 6970 has been running two just fine, but I never tried 3 because it's in the same box as my gtx 580 and with both doing 2 wu's it only leaves 2 cores for simap. You can try 3 and see how you like it.







It should utilize more load on the gpu.


----------



## TechCrazy

simap not uploading for me again have 21 hanging waiting to retry. [email protected] is also stacking for some reason and not uploading even when I hit update.

How do I look up my interent upload/download usage?


----------



## mm67

It looks like we will move up to 8th after next update


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> simap not uploading for me again have 21 hanging waiting to retry. [email protected] is also stacking for some reason and not uploading even when I hit update.
> 
> How do I look up my interent upload/download usage?


run resmon on windows


----------



## PR-Imagery

Einstein is running fine on my 580s with 314.22, even got remnants of the AMD drivers on here; stupid Catalyst won't go away


----------



## DrEvil

Is it possible to correct my entry in the list? I stupidly wrote SIMAP in the "Cross-project ID"

Didn't understand at al what they meant in the "Instructions" on the of the registration form.

Would be nice to have a step-by-step tutorial on how to join and do this, as I don't really want to scroll into 450+ post to find out if it works or not...

I want to participate for the whole pentathlon and help you guys at Overclock.net, but I don't have 1h to spare to figure this out...









My pc on the other hand have lot and lot of time to spare for this









So a step-by-step procedure, for newbies, would be much appreciated. (Not on installing software, that I know how to, lol)

Just want to help out, and I'm really not sure it's working yet... Might have been crunching the whole day for nothing (except test my rig







)

Thanks guys


----------



## Starbomba

I join the [email protected] issues club. I left my rig overnight to find all the tasks error'd, and right now BOINC crashed.









I'm wondering if it is a bad ATI app. My HTPC and backup rig do not have those issues at all with the Nvidia cards.


----------



## Angrybutcher

We are 8th! Thankfully I have a ton of SIMAP units waiting to be crunched. But....it's probably less than a day running 12 cores.


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> We are 8th! Thankfully I have a ton of SIMAP units waiting to be crunched. But....it's probably less than a day running 12 cores.


Woot!

How many SIMAP credits per day are you crunching, including pending ones? I'm only doing 2,500 per day, which seems to be an awfully underwhelming rate.


----------



## Angrybutcher

If I did my math right, my max should be about 9k ppd on SIMAP at the rate I'm going (38 minutes per unit). That's just with this 3930k. Sadly, I have another 8 cores I can't do anything with right now, my i5 and AMD 945


----------



## DrEvil

Yay! I think I finally found my Cross project IDs...

Simap : e04ae3befb04b2831c366a084afeed08
[email protected] : e04ae3befb04b2831c366a084afeed08
WCG : 403ffc4f1065424951199fd69da7f42b

Yeah yeah I know, my WCG Account is kinda old since I've been crunching for them in 2005...


----------



## arvidab

Threw in my [email protected] and [email protected] at SIMAP.








Gonna do some WCG on them later.

One 4P is crunching some SIMAP. I have ~22k pending credit on SIMAP right now.








Is WCG tougher on the CPU than SIMAP? WCG errors out while SIMAP doesn't.

No luck for my other stupid 4P and don't have time to mess with it until tomorrow after work, sorry.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Thanks, had to poke around there for a while before I found it but I think I did because now there is at least 12 WCG tasks running on that rig.
> 
> Still nothing on the other, gonna do it all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But got Einstein running on my 6970, two units for ~90% utilization, might go up to three to increase it more. What'd you suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> My 6970 has been running two just fine, but I never tried 3 because it's in the same box as my gtx 580 and with both doing 2 wu's it only leaves 2 cores for simap. You can try 3 and see how you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should utilize more load on the gpu.
Click to expand...

Changed it to 3 units on the 6970, still 90% usage. The CPU in that machine is not BOINCing, but it is just a dual core, is it limiting the GPU maybe?

Think Imma stick to 2 units for now and hope that my AMD doesn't run into much trouble, as a few others have reported problems with Einstein and AMD GPUs.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> If I did my math right, my max should be about 9k ppd on SIMAP at the rate I'm going (38 minutes per unit). That's just with this 3930k. Sadly, I have another 8 cores I can't do anything with right now, my i5 and AMD 945


How do you figure how much you're doing? I don't see where to find how many pts the units are and how many turned in and so on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Threw in my [email protected] and [email protected] at SIMAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna do some WCG on them later.
> 
> One 4P is crunching some SIMAP. I have ~22k pending credit on SIMAP right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is WCG tougher on the CPU than SIMAP? WCG errors out while SIMAP doesn't.
> 
> No luck for my other stupid 4P and don't have time to mess with it until tomorrow after work, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Thanks, had to poke around there for a while before I found it but I think I did because now there is at least 12 WCG tasks running on that rig.
> 
> Still nothing on the other, gonna do it all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But got Einstein running on my 6970, two units for ~90% utilization, might go up to three to increase it more. What'd you suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> My 6970 has been running two just fine, but I never tried 3 because it's in the same box as my gtx 580 and with both doing 2 wu's it only leaves 2 cores for simap. You can try 3 and see how you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should utilize more load on the gpu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Changed it to 3 units on the 6970, still 90% usage. The CPU in that machine is not BOINCing, but it is just a dual core, is it limiting the GPU maybe?
> 
> Think Imma stick to 2 units for now and hope that my AMD doesn't run into much trouble, as a few others have reported problems with Einstein and AMD GPUs.
Click to expand...

I'm on 4 tasks on my 7970 and only getting 93% usage. Apparently it's normal and you just need to watch how long it takes to do them. For me it only takes 35 minutes per tasks.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Threw in my [email protected] and [email protected] at SIMAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna do some WCG on them later.
> 
> One 4P is crunching some SIMAP. I have ~22k pending credit on SIMAP right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is WCG tougher on the CPU than SIMAP? WCG errors out while SIMAP doesn't.
> 
> No luck for my other stupid 4P and don't have time to mess with it until tomorrow after work, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Changed it to 3 units on the 6970, still 90% usage.* The CPU in that machine is not BOINCing, but it is just a dual core, is it limiting the GPU maybe?
> 
> Think Imma stick to 2 units for now and hope that my AMD doesn't run into much trouble, as a few others have reported problems with Einstein and AMD GPUs.


I found when I turned up to 3 WUs on my 6970 it maxxed out the 2Gb vram it has on my cards. Not sure if it affected work times, but I dropped it back down to 2xWUs per GPU. Which rides along at 1.5Gb of Vram.


----------



## Genesis1984

On my 5770 I'm running two wu's and so far I haven't had any problems. The memory usage is ~850mb and the core usage is ~95%. I'm also running the 13.1 driver (didn't know there was an update).


----------



## goodtobeking

I checked out how my 7970 was running, and it's churning out 2x wus at roughly 800mb. I think my 6970s are using so much more vram because they are in cross fire. and they are both using the same 2gb.
when I get a minute I will disable it and see if it fixes it


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How do you figure how much you're doing? I don't see where to find how many pts the units are and how many turned in and so on?


You can see your work history at the projects website under "Your Account". Then Next to Tasks select "View", and you can select from: in progress, pending, valid, invalid, and error. It shows the run time and credit of previous tasks for all valid tasks.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How do you figure how much you're doing? I don't see where to find how many pts the units are and how many turned in and so on?
> 
> 
> 
> You can see your work history at the projects website under "Your Account". Then Next to Tasks select "View", and you can select from: in progress, pending, valid, invalid, and error. It shows the run time and credit of previous tasks for all valid tasks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
Click to expand...

Thanks. And thanks for the pics. I was concerned about only getting 18-20 pts per unit till I saw yours.


----------



## Angrybutcher

We're holding steady in 8th and slowly gaining on #7. Keep it up!


----------



## $ilent

where is the stats for this?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> where is the stats for this?


http://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/statistiken/pentathlon.php

Click on the team name for hourly details and much more


----------



## tictoc

Pentathlon Stats

I'm too slow


----------



## TechCrazy

Project Get R Done has been halted with parts being sold left and right, downgrading to 1 rig. Kinda a bad timing on my part with the pent going on.

SIMAP All (2249) · In progress (749) · Pending (295) · Valid (1205)


----------



## funfortehfun

1100T is throwing anywhere from 1700 to 4200 run time (s) in SIMAP. Why is this?

Edit: CPU run time seems to be around a steady 1600 s... I confus.


----------



## Angrybutcher

1700 is pretty good. My 3930k is taking about 2200 average per unit.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> 1700 is pretty good. My 3930k is taking about 2200 average per unit.


is that on simap application v5.12 ?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Yep, with hyperthreading on, so 6 units are stealing processing from the other 6 lol. |'m also at stock speeds.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Yep, with hyperthreading on, so 6 units are stealing processing from the other 6 lol. |'m also at stock speeds.


huh. i didnt realize hyperthreading was viable for this kind of computing (im ignorant). that's pretty beast. my WUs are around 1600s at 4.4 ghz but i can only run 8 threads


----------



## Angrybutcher

Yep, it's basically like running multiple GPU tasks on a card. Times go up, but overall PPD is higher due to more work completed


----------



## $ilent

my [email protected] has downloaded like 20 units but every single one is failing with computation error, whilst trying to run it alongside simap.

any ideas? Ive set gpu utilization to 0.33

Im on 314.22 driver too.


----------



## bfromcolo

Sun 05 May 2013 09:40:47 PM MDT | boincsimap | Project has no tasks available

This is in the log for my Linux system from about 4 minutes ago.

Sigh, I have 3 hours of units left to process, hopefully I don't find this sitting idle in the morning.

Edit - NVM just got 20 fresh ones, that should see me through till morning anyway.


----------



## Skyddsskor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Pentathlon Stats
> 
> I'm too slow


We are moving up from 9th to 8th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Yep, with hyperthreading on, so 6 units are stealing processing from the other 6 lol. |'m also at stock speeds.


Still better than my Phenom II X6 3.8Ghz which is processing average 6 working units every 25 minute
Now I have within 28 hours, 359 WUs pending to be validated and 173 validated working units..


----------



## Angrybutcher

I switched to .5 on Einstein, but still am only crunching 1 unit per card? This app is odd lol

on a side note, I have GOT to get this thing under water. CPU at 85c with this crappy heatsink lol


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Yep, that's normal. You can run more work units per GPU if you want. There is a setting for it in your Einstein preferences. Look for this line: *GPU utilization factor of BRP apps.* If you set it to .5 it will run 2 work units per GPU. Or you can set it to .3 to run 3 work units per GPU.


Thank you. I gave it a try but with 2 units per card, plus running simap and wcg, it just bogged down my pc to the point that I couldn't do anything else so I went back to 1 unit per card. When I get the rest of the stuff for my 3570k rig tomorrow i'm giving it simap on 2 cores and leaving the other 2 so I can run 2 units of [email protected] on the 670ftw, then i can drop simap on my main rig so i can give WCG more cpu cycles and 2 [email protected] units per 570

Just curious, do 6xx series or 5xx series nvidia perform better in Boinc?


----------



## Sethy666

Getting there...

SIMAP
State: All (449) · In progress (25) · Pending (166) · Valid (258) · Invalid (0) · Error (0)

Poor servers, they must be getting pounded


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Getting there...
> 
> SIMAP
> State: All (449) · In progress (25) · Pending (166) · Valid (258) · Invalid (0) · Error (0)
> 
> Poor servers, they must be getting pounded


State: All (1119) · In progress (153) · Pending (192) · Valid (489) · Invalid (0) · Error (285)

The errors were cancelled work units from before the Pentathlon


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Poor servers, they must be getting pounded


Ya think the organizers of the pentathalon gave SIMAP (or any other projects being run) any sort of heads up about the beat down their servers are about to get? Or are the SIMAP guys going to show up Monday morning and just say, "*** happened here?" while looking at a pile of molten lava that used to be their servers.


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Ya think the organizers of the pentathalon gave SIMAP (or any other projects being run) any sort of heads up about the beat down their servers are about to get? Or are the SIMAP guys going to show up Monday morning and just say, "*** happened here?" while looking at a pile of molten lava that used to be their servers.


I thought I read somewhere that the SETI.Germany people talked to them to confirm there would be enough work for the Pentathlon.

EDIT: Found it: http://www.seti-germany.de/blog/2013/04/boinc-pentathlon-1st-project-in-the-marathon-discipline/


----------



## Jimbags

justr lettin you guys know went into transfers in advanced boinc manasger screen highlighted simap and hit retry now, and bam downloading a gheap of new WU. get onto it quick














repeat in the transfers tab in advanced view is where i found iit


----------



## arvidab

With 2.4 mil, what are 3Dnow running?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> With 2.4 mil, what are 3Dnow running?


One of these maybe?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> my [email protected] has downloaded like 20 units but every single one is failing with computation error, whilst trying to run it alongside simap.
> 
> any ideas? Ive set gpu utilization to 0.33
> 
> Im on 314.22 driver too.


Anyone?


----------



## ihatelolcats

so what's the team strategy for wcg start tonight? I think I'm keeping my stock phenom ii on simap and switching my main rig over


----------



## Skyddsskor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> With 2.4 mil, what are 3Dnow running?


If you check their statistic, their hourly output is decreasing, so maybe we have a chance, hopefully, to beat them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> so what's the team strategy for wcg start tonight? I think I'm keeping my stock phenom ii on simap and switching my main rig over


I'll do SIMAP. Average time per WU is around 23-25 minutes which is for me sounds good enough. I'll try to take more juice from 1090T tonight, currently running @ 3.8Ghz


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Anyone?


are your cards overclocked any? If they are you could try stock clocks and see if that helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> so what's the team strategy for wcg start tonight? I think I'm keeping my stock phenom ii on simap and switching my main rig over


I am following that same strategy. I am leaving my q9550 on simap and switching my 3770k over to WCG.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Anyone?


I'm not sure. I'm running 314.22 on my 570's and I'm not having any issues with [email protected] Have you tried stock clocks?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I am following that same strategy. I am leaving my q9550 on simap and switching my 3770k over to WCG.


Sounds like a good plan! I'll let loose my 3770K on WCG and leave my 3570K on Simap. I also have my laptop on Simap but it's single core and taking 1 hr and 20 minutes to do 1 x WU


----------



## $ilent

im at stock clocks...Can someone post a screensot of thier [email protected] WU preferences and SIMAP preferences alongside each other? I cant get both to work


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> im at stock clocks...Can someone post a screensot of thier [email protected] WU preferences and SIMAP preferences alongside each other? I cant get both to work


Does Einstein run fine on it's own, without Simap running?


----------



## $ilent

i will check

edit: No, it doesnt run even on its own. Still getting computation error.



Heres my settings.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> i will check
> 
> edit: No, it doesnt run even on its own. Still getting computation error.
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my settings.


On the top of the shot it has resource share = 1. Is simap the same or is it the default 100? Other than that is looks fine.

You could also try to set the BRP back to 1.0 instead of .25 and see if that helps.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I'd change "Run CPU versions of applications for which GPU versions are available" to "NO"
I'd also start with just one work unit, until it's working okay. Change 0.25 to 1.0.

That won't fix your problem though.
I'd then remove your drivers in the normal way and then use driver sweeper until it comes up clean. Re-boot and re-install the drivers and try running it again on it's own. Let us know how that goes. What version number of the BOINC client are you using?

Edit to add, good cal Nova - I missed the resource share! I'd set that to 100.


----------



## $ilent

BOINC manager 7.0.64, ive tried running resources at the top at 100 and at 1, neither worked. Also tried running BRP at 0.25, 0.33 and 1.0 none worked.

Annnnd all im getting now is communication deferred: no work units available. Well this programme (boinc) is *easy* to use for sure.

edit2: managed to get work units, still getting damm computation error. Ive tried nvidia driver 314 (latest available) and 257, which someone else recommended.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> BOINC manager 7.0.64, ive tried running resources at the top at 100 and at 1, neither worked. Also tried running BRP at 0.25, 0.33 and 1.0 none worked.
> 
> Annnnd all im getting now is communication deferred: no work units available. Well this programme (boinc) is *easy* to use for sure.
> 
> edit2: managed to get work units, still getting damm computation error. Ive tried nvidia driver 314 (latest available) and 257, which someone else recommended.


I go the "communication deferred: no work units available" after my cards errored out on them. If you keep doing it, the time just keeps on going up









If you've tried using driver sweeper after uninstalling your drivers, I don't know what else to suggest. Maybe a bump in Vcore? It was an unstable overclock that caused my errors.


----------



## $ilent

But im at stock...Must have said that 3 times now. GPU is at stock.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> But im at stock...Must have said that 3 times now. GPU is at stock.


I know, but my 7850 was crashing at stock until I bumped the voltage up a bit. Can't hurt to try it.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> But im at stock...Must have said that 3 times now. GPU is at stock.


I had this same problem with my 7970. I left it on crunching over night the first night of this event. But someone was cruel enough to go in and just unplug the computer from the wall. After that, I couldnt get the 7970 to complete ANY wus from any project without it error out immediately. I uninstalled the driver, rebooted, and reinstalled the same exact driver and it now works.

EDIT: It looks like in less than 12 hours at the current rate, we will make it to the 7th spot!!!


----------



## Krusher33

How long does it takes before BOINCStats gets some points? I'm concerned because it's been 24hrs (I think) and I'm not seeing new points from these projects I haven't run before.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How long does it takes before BOINCStats gets some points? I'm concerned because it's been 24hrs (I think) and I'm not seeing new points from these projects I haven't run before.


IIRC they update every 12 hours. And some projects are more delayed than that because of BOINCstats being a 3rd party stats site. Just double check that your username is correct, along with team OCN, and you should be fine. I would give it another 24hours before I became worried


----------



## Finrond

Only 16k away from the next place in SIMAP! GOGO TEAM!


----------



## Krusher33

Do my run times look decent for an FX-8350 at 5 ghz?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Only 16k away from the next place in SIMAP! GOGO TEAM!


go team! gonna try get some older rigs goin tomorrow if i have time.. HTPC might even crunch for a bit


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Do my run times look decent for an FX-8350 at 5 ghz?


Those crunch times look pretty good, especially considering SIMAP doesnt quite scale that great between architectures / clockspeed. I average between 25-65 minutes depending on which rig (i5 2500k @4.0ghz is 25-30 minutes).


----------



## ku4jb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Anyone?


stderr text from one of your units

*Stderr output*

<core_client_version>7.0.64</core_client_version>
<![CDATA[
<message>
(unknown error) - exit code -1073741515 (0xc0000135)
</message>
]]>

Do you have thee "Intel OpenCL support driver" installed ? If so try uninstalling it.

Source


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> so what's the team strategy for wcg start tonight? I think I'm keeping my stock phenom ii on simap and switching my main rig over


WCG is more sensitive to CPU speed IIRC, so I am leaving my slower / lower clocked rigs on SIMAP and switching the higher performing CPUs to WCG.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Do my run times look decent for an FX-8350 at 5 ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those crunch times look pretty good, especially considering SIMAP doesnt quite scale that great between architectures / clockspeed. I average between 25-65 minutes depending on which rig (i5 2500k @4.0ghz is 25-30 minutes).
Click to expand...

Thanks, just making sure I don't...

*NEED MOAR VOLTZ!*


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Do my run times look decent for an FX-8350 at 5 ghz?


yep, that's right in line with my results. (1/4.4ghz)/1600s=(1/5ghz)/x. x=1410s which looks like your average


----------



## goodtobeking

Having problems uploading SIMAP WUs again. Yesterday was horrible for that, and today is doing more of the same. Last night though I did get a couple hundred WUs to go through though, just wished it was more consistent.


----------



## Krusher33

Same here. I had even started up WCG for awhile just to make sure there's no bugs with that.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Same here. I had even started up WCG for awhile just to make sure there's no bugs with that.










Thats the thing to do. That and some projects take a while to validate so its always a good idea to start early. Thats why so many of us are running Einstein already, even though it doesnt officially start for another 2 days

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I checked out how my 7970 was running, and it's churning out 2x wus at roughly 800mb. I think my 6970s are using so much more vram because they are in cross fire. and they are both using the same 2gb.
> when I get a minute I will disable it and see if it fixes it


I disabled crossfire and now each card is using its own Vram, and it being utilized a lot more. I went from 2xWUs per card, which gave me ~83% usage, now I am getting ~90% usage with the same setup, just disabled Crossfire. As for the Vram, it sent from 1.5Gb to 1.1Gb


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, but then this morning I woke up to just 2 Simap tasks being worked on as opposed to the normal 6.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How long does it takes before BOINCStats gets some points? I'm concerned because it's been 24hrs (I think) and I'm not seeing new points from these projects I haven't run before.


As long as your points are showing up on your account page for the project, the points will eventually update on the BOINC Stats site. Some new projects have taken a couple of days to update for me.

There is currently a 5k point difference between my BOINC Stats and the stats on my account page at SIMAP


----------



## ihatelolcats

I went to bed with 0 simap tasks and woke up with all 7 (reserving one core). I guess its the luck of the draw.


----------



## goodtobeking

Is anyone having any luck using the auto updater, or whatever its called, for unloading finished WUs for SIMAP?? If so can someone link me to where I can get it?? I dont want to do too many WCG WUs, as I am worried my Data Cap will crap out and leave me out during the end of the event.


----------



## PR-Imagery

On BOINC stats I have around 10k, but on my stats page for WCG I have 60k. Am I missing something?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> On BOINC stats I have around 10k, but on my stats page for WCG I have 60k. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, just give it some time to update. WCG stats are more that likely what you have. It just takes a while for BOINCstats to update every users' stats. Like I said before IIRC its every 12 hours.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Having problems uploading SIMAP WUs again. Yesterday was horrible for that, and today is doing more of the same. Last night though I did get a couple hundred WUs to go through though, just wished it was more consistent.


If left alone they upload eventually. I just set my work buffer to 2 days or something so I don't run out of WU's in the interim.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> As long as your points are showing up on your account page for the project, the points will eventually update on the BOINC Stats site. Some new projects have taken a couple of days to update for me.
> 
> There is currently a 5k point difference between my BOINC Stats and the stats on my account page at SIMAP


SIMAP updates immediately, boincstats takes a few hours.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> On BOINC stats I have around 10k, but on my stats page for WCG I have 60k. Am I missing something?


WCG calculates points differently, 7pnts in WG = ~1 actual BOINCpoint.


----------



## PR-Imagery

^^^^Oh the 60k is from last year actually











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> On BOINC stats I have around 10k, but on my stats page for WCG I have 60k. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> WCG calculates points differently, 7pnts in WG = ~1 actual BOINCpoint.
Click to expand...

Ahh, cool.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> If left alone they upload eventually. I just set my work buffer to 2 days or something so I don't run out of WU's in the interim.


I set my work buffer to 2 days as well, but I am still out with a huge page of WUs trying to upload with no success. Thats why I am running WCG right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> WCG calculates points differently, 7pnts in WG = ~1 actual BOINCpoint.


+1, as I didnt know this. Shows how much WCG I run on a regular basis lol.


----------



## Angrybutcher

For everyone worried about BOINCstats not being up-to-date, the Pentathlon stats are being pulled directly from their respective project rather than a "stat site". The points in the Pentathlon will always be correct as long as you are a member of the team.


----------



## Krusher33

I just want to be able to see the # of points *I've* got. I don't know where to see that. I've only seen individual tasks.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Login to the project's website. Click on "Your Account" and login. Look for Total Credit. That is current as of the project's update. Again, this will likely be a lot different than shown on BOINCStats.


----------



## Krusher33

I overlooked that. I've only got 1,000 pts?


----------



## ihatelolcats

probably lots of pending wus


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, just looked at that... only 2700 pts there.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4jb*
> 
> stderr text from one of your units
> 
> *Stderr output*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <core_client_version>7.0.64</core_client_version><![CDATA[<message>(unknown error) - exit code -1073741515 (0xc0000135)</message>]]>
> 
> Do you have thee "Intel OpenCL support driver" installed ? If so try uninstalling it.
> 
> Source


This worked! thanks!! +REP I searched and found an intel HD graphics driver, soon as I removed that my gpu crunches now! Its at 88% with 1.0 BRP set, is this enough or should I change that setting to make it go 100%?

Also

Binary Radio Pulsar Search (Arecibo): yes
Binary Radio Pulsar Search (Perseus Arm Survey): yes

Both should be set to yes?

Also folks at the minute should we be running both simap and Einstein? No other projects yet?


----------



## Starbomba

I'm wondering if i should run 4x Einstein tasks per GPU, at least on my 79xx's. My GTS 450 and GTX 470 are on the limits of VRAM usage with 3 WU's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Also folks at the minute should we be running both simap and Einstein? No other projects yet?


Actually, the only project on the Pentathon that is active now is Simap. Einstein takes a load of time to validate WU's, so everyone is running it ahead of time. Einstein will officially start on the 8th.


----------



## $ilent

Hpw much time?should we start now?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Hpw much time?should we start now?


You should if you want. I started on the weekend, then i found my cards refused to run the WU's when OCed for some odd reason, so for now i'm running stock.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I'm wondering if i should run 4x Einstein tasks per GPU, at least on my 79xx's. My GTS 450 and GTX 470 are on the limits of VRAM usage with 3 WU's.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Also folks at the minute should we be running both simap and Einstein? No other projects yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the only project on the Pentathon that is active now is Simap. Einstein takes a load of time to validate WU's, so everyone is running it ahead of time. Einstein will officially start on the 8th.
Click to expand...

I'm running 4 at a time with no problems on my 7970. ~36 minutes per task.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah, just looked at that... only 2700 pts there.


SIMAP is not a high point producing project. Really, all in all, CPUs in general dont put out much for PPD.

@Starbomba, I am thinking the same thing. Just had to lower my clocks on my 7970, but 3x isnt putting that much load on it and it is a beast of a card.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I set my work buffer to 2 days as well, but I am still out with a huge page of WUs trying to upload with no success. Thats why I am running WCG right now.


What I found very helpful is increasing the amount of simultaneous WU's that you can upload/download vs the default 2.

You can do this by creating a cc_config.xml file and entering the following code:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


<cc_config>
<options>
<max_file_xfers>16</max_file_xfers>
<max_file_xfers_per_project>16</max_file_xfers_per_project>
</options>
</cc_config>





Save this into your boinc data directory (default on window 7 is c:\program data\boinc)

Also spamming the retry button is always helpful.

EDIT: 6K away from 7th place in SIMAP!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> @Starbomba, I am thinking the same thing. Just had to lower my clocks on my 7970, but 3x isnt putting that much load on it and it is a beast of a card.


I agree. I'm running my cards @stock, and the load hovers between 80-90% with ~1 GB VRAM usage, and complete in roughly 35-40 min.

I might add that 4th WU tomorrow, those extra 2 WU's will steal one more CPU thread which is in use for SIMAP. I wonder why AMD cards demand more CPU than Nvidia, if AMD cards have more muscle for compute.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> What I found very helpful is increasing the amount of simultaneous WU's that you can upload/download vs the default 2.
> 
> You can do this by creating a cc_config.xml file and entering the following code:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <cc_config>
> <options>
> <max_file_xfers>16</max_file_xfers>
> <max_file_xfers_per_project>16</max_file_xfers_per_project>
> </options>
> </cc_config>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save this into your boinc data directory (default on window 7 is c:\program data\boinc)
> 
> Also spamming the retry button is always helpful.
> 
> EDIT: 6K away from 7th place in SIMAP!


God, i love you







I have a HUGE upload/download list. Thank goodness i do not have any data caps.


----------



## $ilent

is 90% enough gpu usage on my Gtx 570 whilst gpu is at 100% on simap?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> is 90% enough gpu usage on my Gtx 570 whilst gpu is at 100% on simap?


Seems good enough. My GTX 470 is hovering @ 90-95% on 3 WU's, 2600k is getting hammered @ 100% on my HTPC.

I've never used my VRAM on my 470 as much as i do on Einstein. I've seen it using 1150 MB. Hell, i've never used that much on gaming!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> God, i love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a HUGE upload/download list. Thank goodness i do not have any data caps.


Glad I could help. Also, the 16 is an arbitrary number, you can change it to anything. I've found that setting it really high doesnt help at all though, and can take longer.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I set my work buffer to 2 days as well, but I am still out with a huge page of WUs trying to upload with no success. Thats why I am running WCG right now.
> 
> 
> 
> What I found very helpful is increasing the amount of simultaneous WU's that you can upload/download vs the default 2.
> 
> You can do this by creating a cc_config.xml file and entering the following code:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <cc_config>
> <options>
> <max_file_xfers>16</max_file_xfers>
> <max_file_xfers_per_project>16</max_file_xfers_per_project>
> </options>
> </cc_config>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save this into your boinc data directory (default on window 7 is c:\program data\boinc)
> 
> Also spamming the retry button is always helpful.
> 
> EDIT: 6K away from 7th place in SIMAP!
Click to expand...

I thought that's what this is for?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Seems good enough. My GTX 470 is hovering @ 90-95% on 3 WU's, 2600k is getting hammered @ 100% on my HTPC.
> 
> I've never used my VRAM on my 470 as much as i do on Einstein. I've seen it using 1150 MB. Hell, i've never used that much on gaming!


my einstein is only running 1 unit on my gtx 570 at around 27 mins, could I add another unit?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> @Starbomba, I am thinking the same thing. Just had to lower my clocks on my 7970, but 3x isnt putting that much load on it and it is a beast of a card.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I'm running my cards @stock, and the load hovers between 80-90% with ~1 GB VRAM usage, and complete in roughly 35-40 min.
> 
> I might add that 4th WU tomorrow, those extra 2 WU's will steal one more CPU thread which is in use for SIMAP. I wonder why AMD cards demand more CPU than Nvidia, if AMD cards have more muscle for compute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> What I found very helpful is increasing the amount of simultaneous WU's that you can upload/download vs the default 2.
> 
> You can do this by creating a cc_config.xml file and entering the following code:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <cc_config>
> <options>
> <max_file_xfers>16</max_file_xfers>
> <max_file_xfers_per_project>16</max_file_xfers_per_project>
> </options>
> </cc_config>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save this into your boinc data directory (default on window 7 is c:\program data\boinc)
> 
> Also spamming the retry button is always helpful.
> 
> EDIT: 6K away from 7th place in SIMAP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God, i love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a HUGE upload/download list. Thank goodness i do not have any data caps.
Click to expand...

I will try to find a working app info XML when I get home. that way we won't have to dedicate half a CPU core for Einstein. could set it to .25 or whatever you want with that file.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I thought that's what this is for?


That is for the amount of tasks you want to have running on a rig at the same time, and ot affects only that project WU's. Finrond's edit modifies how many workunits are being up/downloaded at the same time, and it affects any WU you attach to the BOINC client.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> my einstein is only running 1 unit on my gtx 570 at around 27 mins, could I add another unit?


Yeah, you might see a slight setback in completion time, but overall your PPD will increase. The WU's on my 470 are getting finished in ~40 min, when OC'ed to 800c/1600s/1600m, but i'm getting three done at the same time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> I will try to find a working app info XML when I get home. that way we won't have to dedicate half a CPU core for Einstein. could set it to .25 or whatever you want with that file.



















I do not mind giving 0.2-0.3 threads per WU, but running multiple WU's per card really hampers other CPU-based projects.


----------



## $ilent

I changed BRP to 0.33 and it got another 2 units, so now its doing 3 einsteins at once but the estimated finish hasnt gone up a single second, is that normal?

Also how do I create that cc config.xml file? I have loads units that need uploading.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I changed BRP to 0.33 and it got another 2 units, so now its doing 3 einsteins at once but the estimated finish hasnt gone up a single second, is that normal?
> 
> Also how do I create that cc config.xml file? I have loads units that need uploading.


Create a new text document; enter in the code; save as cc_config.xml and change save file type to All Files.

You will also need to restart the boinc manager after the file has been saved in order to enable this (I think).


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Create a new text document; enter in the code; save as cc_config.xml and change save file type to All Files.
> 
> You will also need to restart the boinc manager after the file has been saved in order to enable this (I think).


thanks, ive added that file to the boinc folder and restarted boinc but its still only upoading one file at the min..any ideas/


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> thanks, ive added that file to the boinc folder and restarted boinc but its still only upoading one file at the min..any ideas/


well if you only have one workunit that _needs_ to be uploaded, it will only upload 1. but if you have a whole list it will attempt to upload 16.

EDIT: If you have a whole list, try selecting a bunch and clicking the retry button on the left.


----------



## $ilent

I think its done them, because theyve all disappeared now that I clicked refresh simap, thanks!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I do not mind giving 0.2-0.3 threads per WU, but running multiple WU's per card really hampers other CPU-based projects.


Using my crappy cpu fan, I'm hovering at 80C for crunching 12 tasks of SIMAP. When I get Einstein working on my GPUs, my CPU jumps to 85C. Sadly, I think I will have to not crunch on my GPUs until I can get this thing water cooled.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Using my crappy cpu fan, I'm hovering at 80C for crunching 12 tasks of SIMAP. When I get Einstein working on my GPUs, my CPU jumps to 85C. Sadly, I think I will have to not crunch on my GPUs until I can get this thing water cooled.


Wait a second, how many units can I crunch for simap continously on my 3770k? Im already doing 8 and cpu is at 100%, I thought that was max?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Using my crappy cpu fan, I'm hovering at 80C for crunching 12 tasks of SIMAP. When I get Einstein working on my GPUs, my CPU jumps to 85C. Sadly, I think I will have to not crunch on my GPUs until I can get this thing water cooled.


Maybe only run 8 or 10 threads when you crunch on the GPU?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Wait a second, how many units can I crunch for simap continously on my 3770k? Im already doing 8 and cpu is at 100%, I thought that was max?


It is for you, he has a 6-core (12-thread) CPU (i7 3930k)


----------



## $ilent

ah I see, didnt see it in his sig.


----------



## Rx14

YAY - Just got back from a camping holiday to my computer informing me that the BOINCPentathlon is on. I totally forgot. I seem to be running quite fine here except for the fact i am only running it on 3 of 4 cores when the computer isn't idle.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> YAY - Just got back from a camping holiday to my computer informing me that the BOINCPentathlon is on. I totally forgot. I seem to be running quite fine here except for the fact i am only running it on 3 of 4 cores when the computer isn't idle.


Every bit helps! and its still early so you didnt miss too much!


----------



## mm67

Teams at positions 6 and 7 seem to be resisting our overtake attempts


----------



## Gungnir

Is it just me, or does WCG take an eternity to validate?

Anyway, I'm running one WCG, one SIMAP, and four Einstein WUs at the moment; everything is going well thus far!


----------



## aas88keyz

I know this has probably been asked many times but was wondering how I confirm my points total since the begining of this event. I know how much I have total since I started crunching but need to know how much is qualified since we started this.


----------



## arvidab

Yea, 2k up to 7th.

But fear not, I have managed to get the other 4P going, everything at stock for now. Crunching some tasty SIMAP as WCG seems to be out of WUs, who's hogging them all?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yea, 2k up to 7th.
> 
> But fear not, I have managed to get the other 4P going, everything at stock for now. Crunching some tasty SIMAP as WCG seems to be out of WUs, who's hogging them all?


Glorious, we need the SIMAP power to get past these suckas ahead of us!









On a side note, I should have ~25 CEP units to drop at 8pm tonight when the WCG discipline starts up


----------



## ihatelolcats

how do you guys think our situation will change once GPU race starts? I feel like we will do well. looks like we may be top 5 on simap maybe top 3 on Einstein? I hope


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> how do you guys think our situation will change once GPU race starts? I feel like we will do well. looks like we may be top 5 on simap maybe top 3 on Einstein? I hope


It may or may not, we are generally a GPU heavy team, so we'll have to see how the two as of yet unnamed disciplines turn out (as well as WCG)


----------



## TechCrazy

Apparently I have 108 wu ready to upload once Eisenstein starts and thats just on the i7, dirt is taking over the AMD.


----------



## Gungnir

Of course Stanford had to release the new Core 17 WUs during the Pentathlon...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Of course Stanford had to release the new Core 17 WUs during the Pentathlon...


I know it right? I was hoping it won't come back till AFTER Pent. My HFM is saying 110k PPD!


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Of course Stanford had to release the new Core 17 WUs during the Pentathlon...


This!


----------



## arvidab

When you guys add projects, do you do it through the manager or through sites such as BAM? Any pros/cons?

Also, when I search on BAM on my name, it shows two results, the same name and team. One has SIMAP + WCG and the other has Einstein. What gives? >>> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/search/#arveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Of course Stanford had to release the new Core 17 WUs during the Pentathlon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This!
Click to expand...

Bah, folding, lol.


















Curious what my 6970 would do though...


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> When you guys add projects, do you do it through the manager or through sites such as BAM? Any pros/cons?
> 
> Also, when I search on BAM on my name, it shows two results, the same name and team. One has SIMAP + WCG and the other has Einstein. What gives? >>> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/search/#arveedub


I always just use the manager; I've never had much luck with online managers like BAM, though admittedly I haven't tried using them much.


----------



## GingerJohn

Bad news! Summer arrived









As my GF works in the office with my computers all day I gave her discretionary release to turn off my rigs if it got too warm. They have been off all day.

I will still be running evenings and overnight.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Bad news! Summer arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my GF works in the office with my computers all day I gave her discretionary release to turn off my rigs if it got too warm. They have been off all day.
> 
> I will still be running evenings and overnight.


Convince her that working in a bikini is becoming the latest trend in office fashion


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Bad news! Summer arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my GF works in the office with my computers all day I gave her discretionary release to turn off my rigs if it got too warm. They have been off all day.
> 
> I will still be running evenings and overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Convince her that working in a bikini is becoming the latest trend in office fashion
Click to expand...

Yes!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Bad news! Summer arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my GF works in the office with my computers all day I gave her discretionary release to turn off my rigs if it got too warm. They have been off all day.
> 
> I will still be running evenings and overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Convince her that working in a bikini is becoming the latest trend in office fashion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!
Click to expand...

She already works in capris and a bikini top...

I'm buying her a fan tomorrow, hopefully that solves the problem.


----------



## Finrond

We've taken over the 7th position! Great going guys! Now on to 6th!

Also, the battle for 2nd place is pretty tense, SETI germany and SETI usa keep changing places.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> She already works in capris and a bikini top...


Pictures or it never happen! (jk)


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> We've taken over the 7th position! Great going guys! Now on to 6th!
> 
> Also, the battle for 2nd place is pretty tense, SETI germany and SETI usa keep changing places.


We're catching up with 6th too, it looks like.


----------



## slapstick01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> She already works in capris and a bikini top...
> 
> I'm buying her a fan tomorrow, hopefully that solves the problem.


A fan.







What a nice guy.


----------



## AlphaC

(I will ) Probably skip out on WCG... not a big fan of IBM hosting it all. What's up with that, anyway... isn't BOINC supposed to be hosted by the university/ organization? WCG reminds me more of Susan Komen's Breast cancer foundation, too commercial / branded.

Stoked that [email protected] is one of them, SIMAP seems to be a sort of new project?

* edited for clarity


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> When you guys add projects, do you do it through the manager or through sites such as BAM? Any pros/cons?
> 
> Also, when I search on BAM on my name, it shows two results, the same name and team. One has SIMAP + WCG and the other has Einstein. What gives? >>> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/search/#arveedub
> Bah, folding, lol.


It looks like you have two different CPIDs. The SIMAP + WCG one is eeff8503f46abea39542881dfe93dba3 and the Einstein one is d13b1dd655bb8e872667f106fc0436d0. Try completing WUs from all three projects on one computer to receive a single CPID for your account name (if it is only on one computer then I don't know what to say). I had the same problem a while ago and that's how I rectified it.


----------



## ihatelolcats

WCG starting in a few minutes
i have a few WUs to dump, i should have started running more this morning but i forgot


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> I will try to find a working app info XML when I get home. that way we won't have to dedicate half a CPU core for Einstein. could set it to .25 or whatever you want with that file.


AMD app_info

Those files are for AMD, but you should be able to edit the app_info for Nvidia cards. I do not believe the app_config needs to be edited, but I am not sure because the only machine I have with the lates BOINC client is only running CPU tasks.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Probably skip out on WCG... not a big fan of IBM hosting it all. What's up with that, anyway... isn't BOINC supposed to be hosted by the university/ organization? WCG reminds me more of Susan Komen's Breast cancer foundation, too commercial / branded.


lol wut?


----------



## Finrond

Uploading 20 wcg wu's at once destroys my internet lol.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> I will try to find a working app info XML when I get home. that way we won't have to dedicate half a CPU core for Einstein. could set it to .25 or whatever you want with that file.
> 
> 
> 
> AMD app_info
> 
> Those files are for AMD, but you should be able to edit the app_info for Nvidia cards. I do not believe the app_config needs to be edited, but I am not sure because the only machine I have with the lates BOINC client is only running CPU tasks.
Click to expand...

oh nice. thanks
still going to backup my downloaded files this time lol


----------



## blazed_1

Looks like [email protected] will be 4th discipline; http://www.seti-germany.de/blog/2013/05/boinc-pentathlon-4th-project-in-the-discipline-mathematics/


----------



## funfortehfun

Are we only folding "The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2" WUs or do others like "Say No to Schistoma" count? Also, is WCG CPU-only?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Are we only folding "The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2" WUs or do others like "Say No to Schistoma" count? Also, is WCG CPU-only?


Only Clean Energy WU's count, you can crunch others but they do not count towards the goal. And the only GPU-able project in WCG is Fight Cancer.


----------



## funfortehfun

Thanks!

Apparently WCG has to update stats every so often, so I can't go to the control panel and disable other types of work quite yet. Must have accidentally checked schistoma.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I have a few different generations of GPU's, so setting the number of WU's in the Einstein configuration did not make sense for me.
> 
> I created an app_info.xml file for Einstein, so I could run more WU's on my 7970 without crippling my 5770's. app_info.xml files only work if you are running BOINC Versions older than 7.0.40. For BOINC versions 7.0.40 and newer you will need to use the app_config.xml file.
> 
> The app_info or app_config file goes into the project folder for that app. e.g. C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects\einstein.phys.uwm.edu
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: app_info.xml
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <app_info>
> <app>
> <name>einsteinbinary_BRP4</name>
> <user_friendly_name>Binary Radio Pulsar Search (Arecibo)</user_friendly_name>
> </app>
> <file_info>
> <name>einsteinbinary_BRP4_1.34_windows_x86_64__opencl-ati.exe</name>
> <executable/>
> </file_info>
> <app_version>
> <app_name>einsteinbinary_BRP4</app_name>
> <version_num>134</version_num>
> <plan_class>opencl-ati</plan_class>
> <avg_ncpus>0.5</avg_ncpus>
> <max_ncpus>1</max_ncpus>
> <flops>46852933927.013145</flops>
> <coproc>
> <type>ATI</type>
> <count>0.5</count>
> </coproc>
> <cmdline></cmdline>
> <file_ref>
> <file_name>einsteinbinary_BRP4_1.34_windows_x86_64__opencl-ati.exe</file_name>
> <main_program/>
> </file_ref>
> </app_version>
> </app_info>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: app_config.xml
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <app_config>
> <app>
> <name>einsteinbinary_BRP4</name>
> <user_friendly_name>Binary Radio Pulsar Search (Arecibo)</user_friendly_name>
> <gpu_versions>
> <gpu_usage>0.5</gpu_usage>
> <cpu_usage>.5</cpu_usage>
> </gpu_versions>
> </app>
> </app_config>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **edit* I haven't tested the app_config, but I know the app_info is good. Both files are currently set to run two WUs at a time.


I used your files to make myself two custom profiles. One for my 6970s and the other for my single 7970. +1 from me

I found the sweet spot for the 6970s being 3xWUs per card and crossfire disabled. For them, I used .3GPU and .4 CPU. Now its holding back 2 threads of my i7 for that, but drops GPU usage from a constant 97%, to ~95% usage. At .3GPU and .5CPU it stays at ~97%, but steals another thread away from SIMAP. So right now on my sig rig I am running 6 SIMAP, and 6 Einstein.

I am going to go tweak the 7970 now and let you guys know what I figure out.

EDIT: @ Forthefun, you can adjust your settings via their web page at anytime. Then after you click save preferences, open BOINC and click on said project and then click update. Should update your preferences right away, but you will still have any WUs already DLed. You can either crunch them or abort them. Normally I would recommend crunching them, but this is a time of need a I would abort them


----------



## Gungnir

Oh joy, apparently WCG doesn't checkpoint; the power here flickered and I lost all progress on a pair of WUs


----------



## $ilent

Here we go guys, WCG is online nowww

hmm WCG is onl using 25% cpu power, anyone know how to make it use 100%?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Things surely are not going right for me at all. H100 pump just took a dump.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Things surely are not going right for me at all. H100 pump just took a dump.


Damm that sucks









On another note im off back to folding after this penthathlon, boinc is too complicated.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> On another note im off back to folding after this penthathlon, boinc is too complicated.


It can be a tad complicated but there is an upside...

I do love the fact I can crunch 12 seperate BOINC CPU WUs on my 3930k instead of 1 folding WU using 12 threads


----------



## aas88keyz

WCG... help! my 8 core is only using 15% at the most and my 4 core is processing at 25%. That is 1 core a piece. What am I doing wrong?

Never mind I found I could manually add more work units.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

It's probably been asked before, but what is the phase two of world community grid? Is it just the regular client with a different name?


----------



## labnjab

Just fired up my 3570k rig with simap and [email protected]







Got 2 cores dedicated to simap and 2 to [email protected] so I can run 2 projects at once. I then took simap off my main rig and gave more cycles to wcg. Once [email protected] ends the 3570k rig will become strictly simap for the remainder of the pentathlon.


----------



## goodtobeking

The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2

Its basically just a sub-project for WCG.

Here is a list of the rest of the WCG sub-projects. But only Clean Energy phase 2 will count toward the Pentathlon


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> It's probably been asked before, but what is the phase two of world community grid? Is it just the regular client with a different name?


It's the Clean Energy Project - Phase 2, which is a project in WCG. WCG is a bit odd in that it, while being a BOINC project, is composed of several smaller, unrelated projects.

EDIT: Ah, ninja'd.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> (I will ) Probably skip out on WCG... not a big fan of IBM hosting it all. What's up with that, anyway... isn't BOINC supposed to be hosted by the university/ organization? WCG reminds me more of Susan Komen's Breast cancer foundation, too commercial / branded.
> 
> Stoked that [email protected] is one of them, SIMAP seems to be a sort of new project?
> 
> * edited for clarity


WCG *IS* IBM's project


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Things surely are not going right for me at all. H100 pump just took a dump.


Man down!

I always keep a spare heatsink (my Ultima 90 and my Panaflos) just in case my loop fails somehow. But yeah, too bad it went like this right now. RMA time? Corsair should honor that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> On another note im off back to folding after this penthathlon, boinc is too complicated.


I BOINC because Folding is too easy









Too bad to see you go, maybe you can get used to it for another event


----------



## PR-Imagery

Woot, stole my friend's H80, back up and running. Got a NH-U14S on order.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Things surely are not going right for me at all. H100 pump just took a dump.
> 
> 
> 
> Man down!
> 
> I always keep a spare heatsink (my Ultima 90 and my Panaflos) just in case my loop fails somehow. But yeah, too bad it went like this right now. RMA time? Corsair should honor that.
Click to expand...

Well I had a H50 that I was going to use for "the Mod" on a 570, but that doesn't fit on 1155 so had to completely tear down a friend's rig and swapped out his H80 for the H50. Just glad the H80 and H100 use the same mount.

Don't see why they shouldn't.

Probably won't be worth it tho unless I or a friend is traveling to the US, shipping is a pita not to mention expensive; got 3 years lefts on the warranty tho.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2
> 
> Its basically just a sub-project for WCG.
> 
> Here is a list of the rest of the WCG sub-projects. *But only Clean Energy phase 2 will count toward the Pentathlon*


I did not know that. Now that I know, I switched my settings so it doesn't get other projects when there aren't any clean any projects available.


----------



## deegon

*World Community Grid History*
Quote:


> IBM and other research participants sponsored the Smallpox Research Grid Project to accelerate the discovery of a cure for smallpox.
> The smallpox study used a massive distributed computing grid to analyze compounds' effectiveness against smallpox. The project allowed scientists to screen 35 million potential drug molecules against several smallpox proteins to identify good candidates for developing into smallpox treatments.
> In the first 72 hours, 100,000 results were returned. By the end of the project, 44 strong treatment candidates had been identified.
> Based on the success of the Smallpox study, IBM announced on November 16, 2004 the creation of World Community Grid with the goal of creating a technical environment where other humanitarian research could be processed.
> 
> World Community Grid initially only supported Windows, using the proprietary Grid MP software from United Devices which powered the grid.org distributed computing projects.
> Demand for Linux support led to the addition in November 2005 of open source BOINC grid technology which powers projects such as *[email protected]* and *Climateprediction*, and Mac OS X and Linux support was added since the introduction of BOINC.
> In 2007, the World Community Grid migrated from Grid MP to BOINC for all of its supported platforms.


Source

*Berkeley Open Infrastructure for Network Computing (BOINC) History*
Quote:


> BOINC was originally developed to manage the [email protected] project.
> 
> The original SETI client was a non-BOINC software exclusively for [email protected] As one of the first volunteer grid computing projects, it was not designed with a high level of security.
> Some participants in the project attempted to cheat the project to gain "credits", while some others submitted entirely falsified work. BOINC was designed, in part, to combat these security breaches.
> 
> The BOINC project started in February 2002 and the first version was released on 10 April 2002. The first BOINC-based project was [email protected] launched on 9 June 2004.
> In 2009, [email protected] deployed multi-threaded CPU applications for the first time, followed by the first OpenCL application in 2010.


Source


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Excellent! I've got WCG setup for when that part of the pantathlon begins









Thanks everyone!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Excellent! I've got WCG setup for when that part of the pantathlon begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!


It already started 7 hours ago


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

My upload speed is only 50KB/s - WCG is killing me


----------



## Sqrldg

I'm a little late to the party but I've got a brand spanking new 3770k crunching away. Any word on the final two projects?


----------



## Skyddsskor

Hopefully by tomorrow, we will be top5. Btw which one generates more point between yoyo and SIMAP??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sqrldg*
> 
> I'm a little late to the party but I've got a brand spanking new 3770k crunching away. Any word on the final two projects?


The 4th project will be [email protected] The timing is 12/05/2013 - 17/05/2013. You need your CPU for this discipline.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> It already started 7 hours ago


y no stats update on the Pentathlon page for WCG? I want to know how we are going!


----------



## Finrond

We moved into 6th in SIMAP! good work men and women!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

If anyone's wondering which work units are the shortest on [email protected] - All are 10 hrs + except for the "Muon" ones. They look to be around or under 1 hr long. Better for those with low powered rigs


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> If anyone's wondering which work units are the shortest on [email protected] - All are 10 hrs + except for the "Muon" ones. They look to be around or under 1 hr long. Better for those with low powered rigs


Many yoyo tasks are of variable length, cruncher can be 1hr or 8, same with harmonious trees (although harmonious trees can go upwards of 30 hours). ECM and EVO are usually in the 2-4 hr range (note that the % complete and estimated time remaining are usually not accurate for most yoyo tasks)


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> My upload speed is only 50KB/s - WCG is killing me


My biggest problem right now with the CEP phase 2 uploads is that it will upload all 40mb, THEN timeout and have to "retry" thus uploading the last half of the unit again, even though it already uploaded. very annoying.


----------



## Finrond

Someone posted an unofficial CEP2 stats link in the shoutout box on the pent website. Looks like we'll have our work cut out for us in this discipline.

http://veschberado.square7.ch/seiten/wcg-diagramm.html

which puts us at 11th currently.

EDIT: also I dont know if you guys noticed or not, but the WCG discipline did not start til 7:00 UTC this morning (2am EST) unlike the other disciplines that started at 0:00 UTC


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Many yoyo tasks are of variable length, cruncher can be 1hr or 8, same with harmonious trees (although harmonious trees can go upwards of 30 hours). ECM and EVO are usually in the 2-4 hr range (note that the % complete and estimated time remaining are usually not accurate for most yoyo tasks)


Ahhhhh, thanks for the info! I haven't run it before and just based what I said on what I saw when a bunch of tasks had downloaded.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> My biggest problem right now with the CEP phase 2 uploads is that it will upload all 40mb, THEN timeout and have to "retry" thus uploading the last half of the unit again, even though it already uploaded. very annoying.


Same here - It seems to happen on about half of the work units








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> EDIT: also I dont know if you guys noticed or not, but the WCG discipline did not start til 7:00 UTC this morning (2am EST) unlike the other disciplines that started at 0:00 UTC


Balls! I dumped 12 tasks and timed another load to finish just after what I _*thought*_ was the start time


----------



## tictoc

The stats for WCG on the Pentathlon site will only update daily, because SETI.Germany did not get the stats code from WCG in time to integrate it into their stats system. WCG Stats


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Many yoyo tasks are of variable length, cruncher can be 1hr or 8, same with harmonious trees (although harmonious trees can go upwards of 30 hours). ECM and EVO are usually in the 2-4 hr range (note that the % complete and estimated time remaining are usually not accurate for most yoyo tasks)
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh, thanks for the info! I haven't run it before and just based what I said on what I saw when a bunch of tasks had downloaded.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> My biggest problem right now with the CEP phase 2 uploads is that it will upload all 40mb, THEN timeout and have to "retry" thus uploading the last half of the unit again, even though it already uploaded. very annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here - It seems to happen on about half of the work units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> EDIT: also I dont know if you guys noticed or not, but the WCG discipline did not start til 7:00 UTC this morning (2am EST) unlike the other disciplines that started at 0:00 UTC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balls! I dumped 12 tasks and timed another load to finish just after what I _*thought*_ was the start time
Click to expand...

wow what? then the timer in the op was wrong too


----------



## aas88keyz

WCG dried up or something? I am not downloading any new units.


----------



## Starbomba

I'm wondering which projects are the best to run for Yoyo. I'm not sure why i selected Muon and ECM last Pentathlon


----------



## chowtyme2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> WCG dried up or something? I am not downloading any new units.


not sure if they did, I had to edit the task I wanted to do on WCG and marked the CEP ( Clean Energy Project ), and in bonic resetting the job. then I got project ready to be worked on.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Many yoyo tasks are of variable length, cruncher can be 1hr or 8, same with harmonious trees (although harmonious trees can go upwards of 30 hours). ECM and EVO are usually in the 2-4 hr range (note that the % complete and estimated time remaining are usually not accurate for most yoyo tasks)
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh, thanks for the info! I haven't run it before and just based what I said on what I saw when a bunch of tasks had downloaded.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> My biggest problem right now with the CEP phase 2 uploads is that it will upload all 40mb, THEN timeout and have to "retry" thus uploading the last half of the unit again, even though it already uploaded. very annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here - It seems to happen on about half of the work units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> EDIT: also I dont know if you guys noticed or not, but the WCG discipline did not start til 7:00 UTC this morning (2am EST) unlike the other disciplines that started at 0:00 UTC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balls! I dumped 12 tasks and timed another load to finish just after what I _*thought*_ was the start time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow what? then the timer in the op was wrong too
Click to expand...

Germany be cheating. -_-


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> wow what? then the timer in the op was wrong too


That is correct. I dumped mine at 8pm last night as well, and didnt notice til this morning (although it did take like 4 hours to upload them all lol).

But this is OK! Just means we will have to work extra hard and overcome adversity! BOOM it will make us stronger!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> That is correct. I dumped mine at 8pm last night as well, and didnt notice til this morning (although it did take like 4 hours to upload them all lol).
> 
> But this is OK! Just means we will have to work extra hard and overcome adversity! BOOM it will make us stronger!


Where does it say that it had a different start time? (Would be handy to know if any other projects change their start times!)


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chowtyme2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> WCG dried up or something? I am not downloading any new units.
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if they did, I had to edit the task I wanted to do on WCG and marked the CEP ( Clean Energy Project ), and in bonic resetting the job. then I got project ready to be worked on.
Click to expand...

Thanks that looks like reset worked +rep

Update: did the reset and looked like it was downloading the project then nothing. So I still don't have wu's after all.


----------



## mm67

If start time of CEP2 really was changed it should say so in here :http://www.seti-germany.de/blog/2013/05/boinc-pentathlon-2nd-project-in-the-discipline-world-community-grid/


----------



## Angrybutcher

We moved to 6th at some point last night







I'm still on SIMAP. Wondering if I should switch to WCG tonight as I've seen a few posts of people saying they won't switch.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Where does it say that it had a different start time? (Would be handy to know if any other projects change their start times!)


Derp, I cant read apparently, it was 0:00

The date and time ran together in my brain this morning (I was tired) so I read: The CEP - Phase 2 will start on 2013-05-07 00:00:00

as The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2 will start on 2013-05-0 7:00:00


----------



## Finrond

Tight race for 10th 11th and 12 right now!


----------



## Angrybutcher

What graph is that for and where did you get it?


----------



## ihatelolcats

are we pink ?


----------



## Finrond

Link is from the shout box on the pentathlon website:

http://veschberado.square7.ch/seiten/wcg-diagramm.html

we are the dark green in between the brown and pink.


----------



## aas88keyz

Can someone confirm whether or not The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2 is still downloading wu's or maybe I don't have the right settings? I am receiving no work.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Can someone confirm whether or not The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2 is still downloading wu's or maybe I don't have the right settings? I am receiving no work.


I just got some, make sure you change this setting from the default of 1 on the WCG project website (go to My Grid -> Device Manager -> Device Profiles):


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Can someone confirm whether or not The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2 is still downloading wu's or maybe I don't have the right settings? I am receiving no work.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got some, make sure you change this setting from the default of 1 on the WCG project website (go to My Grid -> Device Manager -> Device Profiles):
Click to expand...

Thanks but I have it set to 7 since last night when I downloaded them. I woke up and there was no more work happening so I don't know if i finished what I had last night but can't download today.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Looks like we moved up to 10th for WCG


----------



## Krusher33

My simap projects has not been dowloading quick enough anymore so WCG automatically gets 6 tasks working. (2 is reserved for [email protected])


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Looks like we moved up to 10th for WCG


Indeed! Keep crunching guys n gals!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Just threw together a spreadsheet to get an idea of what these WCG placements do to everyone and here's what the top 15 look like (if I can read the scrunched together teams correctly).


----------



## Finrond

Czech National Team is coming on strong in SIMAP, if they keep up their numbers it is likely they will pass us in the next couple days.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Just threw together a spreadsheet to get an idea of what these WCG placements do to everyone and here's what the top 15 look like (if I can read the scrunched together teams correctly).


I zoom in to like 500% in my browser, makes it easier to distinguish between the different teams.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Czech National Team is coming on strong in SIMAP, if they keep up their numbers it is likely they will pass us in the next couple days.


are they sacrificing wcg to do it?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> are they sacrificing wcg to do it?


Hard to tell, they are 1 position ahead of us in WCG at the moment.


----------



## mm67

Latest results for WCG are here : http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/boinc/download/teamStatPent.xml , that diagram seems to be 1 hour behind


----------



## Finrond

Im curious to see how well we will do in Einstein. I am hoping top 5 at the very least.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Dumb question, but what's the easiest way to easily view that xml file? Why won't it just display the values rather than the code? lol

[edit] Disregard, opened the file in Excel


----------



## Angrybutcher

3-way tie at the top and we dropped a spot overall



typo - Einstein in that pic is actually SIMAP








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Thanks but I have it set to 7 since last night when I downloaded them. I woke up and there was no more work happening so I don't know if i finished what I had last night but can't download today.


[edit]Tried starting WCG on my laptop and I'm not getting any work to download either.


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Can someone confirm whether or not The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2 is still downloading wu's or maybe I don't have the right settings? I am receiving no work.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got some, make sure you change this setting from the default of 1 on the WCG project website (go to My Grid -> Device Manager -> Device Profiles):
Click to expand...

Okay. I set my FX-8120 8 core to 7 and my Phenom II 965 x4 core to 4 l under device profiles last night and they downloaded last night. I assume they finished because both clients were blank and not crunching any more. Today I verified the same settings and even reset the project on both machines and it would act like it was downloading and then all the pending downloads disappeared. Not sure what happened. I don't want the team to suffer because I don't meet the minimum requirements.

Sorry looks like I duplicated posts


----------



## Angrybutcher

New stats - still tied for 9th overall with Russia


----------



## Krusher33

We're falling?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Hard to gain spots when so many people can't even download work


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> We're falling?


We're doing pretty good at SIMAP, but not as well in WCG, and it's pulling our combined score down. Hopefully, Einstein will help to bring us back up.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Hard to gain spots when so many people can't even download work


I'm not having any trouble downloading WUs, but I can't seem to upload anymore. I doesn't help that it only tries once every 3+ hours...


----------



## Krusher33

Every time I get work from Simap, I end up doing 4 Simap and 2 WCG with 4 partially done and "waiting to run". Whenever Simap is done and awaiting downloads, I end up doing 6 WCG's.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Looks like I'm going to do SIMAP tasks on here then. 45-50 min per thread lol


----------



## ihatelolcats

slow and steady wins the race...


----------



## arvidab

What kills me is my crapnet, running mobile (~1-3Mbps down, ~0.05-1Mbps up) and a data cap at 50GB. I have a WCG unit that's at 98% uploaded and it's been at it for over 2h...

Although BOINC is interesting and more versatile than [email protected], I'd think I'm not yet a BOINCer (don't worry, I'll still ride out the Pent and do what I can, and probably visit you in a few future BGB-events too) solely because of my current craptastic internet. [email protected] is a lot less intense on the connection for me. There's a fibre junction(?) ~400m from our house, though...

The 4th discipline, yoyo, is all its tasks/applications eligible for the Pent? Also, could we get that added to the OP with counters and what have you.









Also getting a lot of this for WCG:


E: 2h until [email protected] kicks off. Come on OCN, let's show them!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I have over 400 work units pending for Einstein


----------



## Gungnir

Hmm. I added Yoyo, but it's only using ~2-3% CPU. WCG and Einstein are working fine, though, and I can't find anything in the preferences that could cause this.


----------



## Finrond

Czech National team gaining hourly in SIMAP. Too bad about all the WCG issues we could use a good showing there. Hopefully Einstein will be our saving grace.


----------



## Krusher33

If you want I'll suspend my simap and just crunch only the WCG's I still have.


----------



## gamer11200

So far, we're doing better than last year.

Updated OP with [email protected] start and end countdown clock, and a direct link to the pentathlon stats.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> What kills me is my crapnet, running mobile (~1-3Mbps down, ~0.05-1Mbps up) and a data cap at 50GB. I have a WCG unit that's at 98% uploaded and it's been at it for over 2h...
> 
> Although BOINC is interesting and more versatile than [email protected], I'd think I'm not yet a BOINCer (don't worry, I'll still ride out the Pent and do what I can, and probably visit you in a few future BGB-events too) solely because of my current craptastic internet. [email protected] is a lot less intense on the connection for me. There's a fibre junction(?) ~400m from our house, though...
> 
> E: 2h until [email protected] kicks off. Come on OCN, let's show them!


It helps that Stanford runs [email protected] and Stanford's computer science is top notch.

BTW [email protected] is about ready


----------



## gamer11200

It's time for Einstein's pending credits to become granted credits, [email protected]'s time has begun!


----------



## Sethy666

Ive been running [email protected] over the last day or so to given my GPU something to do...

79 in progress, 92 Pending, with more to come.

SIMAP has been going welll;

All (875) · In progress (35) · Pending (276) · Valid (564) · Invalid (0) · Error (0)

Ive tried to get WCG to run more than one WU at a time but Im averaging only one WU per day


----------



## Wheezo

You have to change a setting in WCG preferences, Sethy.

Finrod has us covered in this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1371812/4th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-18th-2013-signup-form-is-up/670#post_19916755

Then you should get plenty!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> You have to change a setting in WCG preferences, Sethy.
> 
> Finrod has us covered in this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1371812/4th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-18th-2013-signup-form-is-up/670#post_19916755
> 
> Then you should get plenty!


Thanks Wheezo.. will do!


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> You have to change a setting in WCG preferences, Sethy.
> 
> Finrod has us covered in this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1371812/4th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-18th-2013-signup-form-is-up/670#post_19916755
> 
> Then you should get plenty!


Gaah! Why must WCG disable "My Grid" when they're updating stats!? D:<

Thanks for the tip though - I'll do this!

Czech National Team will not get us, we've churned 80K+ while they've done only 58K+. (In [email protected])


----------



## Wheezo

No prob guys.









Have to come clean though, only going to run SIMAP and YoYo for the pent. Not running WCG due to the lack of checkpointing, and Einstein effects my GUI when I am using the PC.

Still in to help with two projects though...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> No prob guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to come clean though, only going to run SIMAP and YoYo for the pent. Not running WCG due to the lack of checkpointing, and Einstein effects my GUI when I am using the PC.
> 
> Still in to help with two projects though...


You can only do what you can... Its all good


----------



## Biorganic

What is the timeframe for YoYo WU validation?


----------



## tictoc

I had to switch my laptop (i7 3632qm) back to SIMAP, because WCG runs about 9 degrees hotter on 8 WU's than SIMAP. I really only have 2 hot cores, but they run about 8 degrees warmer than the other 2.








I don't mind crunching at 86, but 95 is a little too toasty for me.


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> What is the timeframe for YoYo WU validation?


May 12 0:00 UTC to May 17 0:00 UTC - depending on your location, this will change (5:00 PDT, 6:00 MDT, 7:00 CDT, 8:00 EDT)


----------



## labnjab

Just fired up yoyo on my main rig to get some work started. Right now I'm at 50% WCG, 25% [email protected], and 25% yoyo on the main rig and 50% simap, 50% [email protected] on my 3570k/ 670 rig

Is there any way to manage both of my rigs from one of them in Boinc manager?


----------



## ihatelolcats

since so many are backing off wcg im switching 10 threads to it. and running 4 einstein threads


----------



## funfortehfun

Anyone currently running yoyo know the ideal project to do?


----------



## Angrybutcher

I should know this, but how can I limit SIMAP to a certain number of cores?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Anyone currently running yoyo know the ideal project to do?


I would disable harmonious trees as the run times can get VERY LONG (30+ hours) and can take a while to validate. most of the other projects are instant validation IIRC.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Anyone currently running yoyo know the ideal project to do?


For some reason, the Yoyo projects i ran last Pentathlon were Muon and ECM. There should've been a reason behind that, but i can't remember, never touched that project outside Pentathlons and those were the only projects selected.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I should know this, but how can I limit SIMAP to a certain number of cores?


I can imagine setting a resource share would work (that or a couple lines on cc_config.xml), but i'm not sure how that would work.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I should know this, but how can I limit SIMAP to a certain number of cores?


Are you wanting to optimise Einstein work by freeing up a thread for it, or do you want to run say 2 WCG and 2 SIMAP?? The first one I know how, but the latter I dont. Would like to know how though if possible.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Actually, I just solved my biggest problem....heat. It's not the ultimate fix (water cooling), but I just disabled Turbo mode so now it maxes at 3.2ghz instead of 3.8 and my temps dropped from 80c to 60c







Compute times will suffer a bit, but it allows me to also run Einstein









[edit] Also, Einstein is now using 2 processes per GPU. Should I up it to 3 or leave it at 2 for now?









[edit2] Another crazy fact, dropping back to 3.2ghz, running 11 cores of SIMAP and 4 tasks of Einstein, I'm only pulling ~460 watts from the wall lol


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Actually, I just solved my biggest problem....heat. It's not the ultimate fix (water cooling), but I just disabled Turbo mode so now it maxes at 3.2ghz instead of 3.8 and my temps dropped from 80c to 60c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compute times will suffer a bit, but it allows me to also run Einstein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [edit] Also, Einstein is now using 2 processes per GPU. Should I up it to 3 or leave it at 2 for now?


Yeah I dont ever wanna go back to aircooling. I am spoiled by my water loops. My sig rig is nice a cool running at 45C max on both GPUs after 2-3 days constant, average of about 42-43. CPU's hottest core peaked out a 76C so far as well. Not bad for a first gen I7 at 4Ghz

But the 7970 with a heatkiller block is just insane. 1150 running 4 Einstein WUs at 40C


----------



## Angrybutcher

Very nice. I have my HK blocks in the box behind me. Just need to finish the cable sleeving and ripping apart the other rigs before I can actually finish my build. My poor "old" builds....

BOINCer is losing both its 240mm rads.
BOINCer is moving to the HAF-X with the 360mm and 120mm
BOINCer is losing at least 2 5870s
BOINCer is gaining 2 570s

i5 is going back on air
i5 moving to another case, either the gf's Cooler Master, this NZXT or the Arc Midi
i5 losing both 570s
i5 gaining a single 5870 on air

Arc Midi is likely going in storage







Such a beautiful case
HAFX is going in storage, kinda glad in a way. The thing is a beast lol


----------



## Skyddsskor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I should know this, but how can I limit SIMAP to a certain number of cores?


You can set it through

http://boincsimap.org/boincsimap/prefs.php?subset=global


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyddsskor*
> 
> You can set it through
> 
> http://boincsimap.org/boincsimap/prefs.php?subset=global


I believe those are global settings, not per project unfortunately.


----------



## Krusher33

Aaaaah... I just took off that loud hairblower cooler and put on a Koolance block on my 7970. Trying to find max clocks now. 1200mhz with 1200mV @ 37c currently running through Valley like nothing.


----------



## Sqrldg

So which project do ya'll think will be picked for Taekwondo? Which would you prefer?

Physics & Chemistry - CPU (Taekwondo)
[email protected]
Constellation
[email protected]
Ibercivis
Leiden Classical
theSkyNet POGS


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Aaaaah... I just took off that loud hairblower cooler and put on a Koolance block on my 7970. Trying to find max clocks now. 1200mhz with 1200mV @ 37c currently running through Valley like nothing.


get dat thing crunching.


----------



## Finrond

About to lose a spot to the Czech National Team in SIMAP. Those guys have really ramped it up. props to them.

We need to ramp up Einstein as well... 11th.


----------



## tictoc

I just cobbled together another system so....

1090t @ 4.1 GHz, 7970 @ 1175/1600: 4 Einstein WU's, 4 SIMAP WU's
1055 @ 3.6 GHz, 5770 x-fire @ 975/1200: 4 Einstein WU's, 4 WCG WU's
945 @ 3 GHz, 6870 @ 975/1050: 2 Einstein WU's
i7 3632 @ 2.9 GHz: 8 SIMAP WU's
i7 3770k @ 4.6 GHz: Will hopefully finish up work in the next few days and it will go on whatever CPU tasks we need the most

It is a good thing I upgraded to a 30 amp circuit in my office.


----------



## blazed_1

Since some people are having issues with WCG and just running SIMAP I set my 2600k to just run WCG. Also just got the 6950 going for Einstein and uploaded the few finished wu's I had. Should also have a 7950 here tomorrow.









I don't think I'll be able to run all of them at the same time, but I will at least try to keep the 2600k and 7950 going.


----------



## Jimbags

damn we dropped to 10th,
ive got
- i5 [email protected] doing SIMAP+ gtx 460 doin [email protected]
-i3 2100 doing SIMAP+8800GT doin [email protected]
should i keep them on SIMAP or try WCG, seems are having lots of problems with it :/
My opinion is i should stay SIMAP as have have heaps and this goes for the whole pentathlon
what do you guys think?
thanks


----------



## Jimbags

hey guys you arent all giving up are you?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> hey guys you arent all giving up are you?


NEVAR! This is a long race and this is just the beginning! On a side note, we've almost caught the Czech National team in WCG.


----------



## bfromcolo

5/8/2013 6:40:01 AM | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2

It'll be a couple hours before I finish the tasks I am crunching now, I trust this is a temporary thing.

Edit - this was my fault. I had 4 running and 1 in queue, which equals the 5 work units this setting was set to, I upped it to 8 and immediately downloaded 3 more.


----------



## Finrond

Looks like the Einstein validator is starting to catch up with demand, I've dropped ~70 tasks waiting for validation in the last half hour.

EDIT: up to 100 fewer tasks waiting for validation. Only 310 more to go!


----------



## Krusher33

So I got to work and remoted into my BOINC rig. Apparently it didn't like my overclock much. I don't know how long it has been trying to run [email protected] with 0% GPU usage.









I've reset back to stock clocks and it's doing [email protected] again.

I'm currently working 4 WCG's and 4 [email protected]'s.

I don't know why people are having problems with WCG downloading and what not. I have still been getting them and they're uploading fine.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Looks like the Einstein validator is starting to catch up with demand, I've dropped ~70 tasks waiting for validation in the last half hour.
> 
> EDIT: up to 100 fewer tasks waiting for validation. Only 310 more to go!


1320 tasks waiting for validation and queue just keeps growing


----------



## Biorganic

about 400 [email protected] WUs pending validation here.


----------



## Starbomba

My i3 rig had a fan issue, the stock cooler failed. Too bad i found out this morning, can't get to fix it before having to go to work.

My rigs are divided, my main rig is running 8 Einstein tasks w/ custom app.info file so they can use 1/4 of a thread, and 6 SIMAP tasks. My HTPC is running 7 WCG tasks and 3 Einsteins.

I don't get Einstein not getting along with overclocks, my light 1 GHz OC on both my 7950 and 7970 was making some tasks error out. I got 326 pending WU's, hoping to see that number decrease soon.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I don't get Einstein not getting along with overclocks, my light 1 GHz OC on both my 7950 and 7970 was making some tasks error out. I got 326 pending WU's, hoping to see that number decrease soon.


Yeah no kidding. On my 7970 I did great through Valley with 1200mhz at 1200mV. Crashed on [email protected] so I bumped to 1225mV. Chrashed again so I bumped again to 1250mV. Still had issues.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> 1320 tasks waiting for validation and queue just keeps growing


Well the number of waiting for validation tasks on the Einstein server status page has been steadily decreasing from ~38k down to 24k over the last hour so you should probably start to see your numbers decrease as well.

http://einstein.phys.uwm.edu/server_status.html


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah no kidding. On my 7970 I did great through Valley with 1200mhz at 1200mV. Crashed on [email protected] so I bumped to 1225mV. Chrashed again so I bumped again to 1250mV. Still had issues.


Its just one of those apps that does not like overclocks. They are few but they are out there.


----------



## Krusher33

Well that stinks.


----------



## Finrond

Although it doesn't seem to mind overclocks on my Nvidia cards.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I had the same problem with Einstein and the overclocks on 2 cards. Weird that it was fine on the remaining 2! 329 tasks awaiting validation here


----------



## Krusher33

Question before the time comes, how do we manually get the tasks to upload before the end of each discipline? Do they need to be validated before that deadline? If so how much time does each one take or when should we make sure to make the upload for each one?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Question before the time comes, how do we manually get the tasks to upload before the end of each discipline? Do they need to be validated before that deadline? If so how much time does each one take or when should we make sure to make the upload for each one?


They will need to be uploaded and validated for the points to count. They only get validated after they have been crunched on another system (this is a form of error checking) so it can be quick or take a while depending on what other system it gets sent out to.

Currently there is a backlog of WU's waiting for validation that have been crunched on more than one system, because of high server load. However, that number has been decreasing slowly all morning. Down to about 21,000 WU's from a high of ~38,000.


----------



## Finrond

We are only ~70k away from the next position in WCG, moar crunching!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Crap, you guys just reminded me about Einstein and I didn't check for stuck work units before i went to work.

On another note, we are falling in overall stats. I've compiled the current WCG stats again and here are the current standings. DC Russian Union screwed over a bunch of teams in Einstein lol


----------



## Krusher33

I think it's funny they're doing the work twice then...


----------



## GingerJohn

Something very strange happened to the WCG stats overnight:



At first I thought my data grabber had thrown a cog, but it turns out that for some reason the results dramatically dropped at some point last night for all teams.

At the time of this post, if you go to the current stats page it shows SETI.USA with 3m points, however the xml file shows they only have 1.6m...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Crap, you guys just reminded me about Einstein and I didn't check for stuck work units before i went to work.
> 
> On another note, we are falling in overall stats. I've compiled the current WCG stats again and here are the current standings. DC Russian Union screwed over a bunch of teams in Einstein lol


BOINCstats doesnt have 54 points in WCG, they are behind us...


----------



## Krusher33

I sure wish I could see how many pts I've contributed to the event.


----------



## ihatelolcats

hax


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> BOINCstats doesnt have 54 points in WCG, they are behind us...


Check the actual XML data. Just updated again and they are still 1 spot a head of us in WCG. We did manage to go back up to 11th overall though.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Check the actual XML data. Just updated again and they are still 1 spot a head of us in WCG. We did manage to go back up to 11th overall though.


Wonder why thats so different from this: http://veschberado.square7.ch/seiten/wcg-diagramm.html


----------



## Angrybutcher

Probably has to do with what GingerJohn says. The XML data from WCG shows 3DNow at 1.8M points still rather than the 3+M in the other graph.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Probably has to do with what GingerJohn says. The XML data from WCG shows 3DNow at 1.8M points still rather than the 3+M in the other graph.


On the other hand I just loaded the XML data and it says boincstats hsa 323k, which is right in line with that graph.

Code:



Code:


<Team>
<BoincId>6917</BoincId>
<TeamId>2KWLR3SRP1</TeamId>
<Name>BOINCstats</Name>
<ProjectName>The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2</ProjectName>
<stat_date>2013-05-07</stat_date>
<RunTime>5839289.982200002</RunTime>
<Points>323870.45361524407</Points>
<Results>235</Results>
</Team>


----------



## Angrybutcher

With John's yes, with the WCG diagram from here, no. It almost looks like there was a midnight point reset. The unofficial graph appears to be todays numbers plus yesterdays. Not exact, but pretty close


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> With John's yes, with the WCG diagram from here, no. It almost looks like there was a midnight point reset. The unofficial graph appears to be todays numbers plus yesterdays. Not exact, but pretty close


That sounds about right - the XML file is putting out the points for the day only, with no carry over from the previous day.

Also, damn! I just mis-clicked and wiped all the data I had collected overnight









Going to hunt round and see if anyone has a dump file with all the data somewhere.

Edit: That is exactly what has happened. If you take the xml file for Planet3DNow they have 1,826,090 points. Add that to the total from yesterday from the stats page, which is 2,733,604, then you get 4,559,964, which is what the "unofficial" graph shows.


----------



## Angrybutcher

The graph works, but is really hard to pick out lower ranked teams. There is one that I cannot select at all, no matter where I put my cursor on the line, even zoomed all the way in. I've adjusted my list based on the graph. The 3-12 point teams may be slightly off due to that one team I can't select.

John, the official stats on Seti.Germany show last night's total points. Could use that to adjust your raw data files.

[edit] Had a typo in the WCG stats. Didn't assign 70 points to #4. Adjusted for the 11am CST stats. We are now tied for 10th overall.


----------



## Angrybutcher

For those crunching Einstein, I highly recommend you look into doing at least 2 units per card. I just did the math on mine and here's what I got

7970 @1ghz - 1 unit per card, about 780 seconds of work, = 55k ppd per card
7970 @ 975mhz - 2 units per card, about 908 seconds of work, = 95k ppd per card (or 47k ppd per unit)

I'll bump it up to 3 units tonight and see what happens but 2 nearly doubles the output. I didn't expect it to be that close to double.


----------



## Krusher33

I've been all "to hell with it" and doing 4 units.


----------



## dranas

how do you have the gpu crunch more than one WU at a time?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Well the number of waiting for validation tasks on the Einstein server status page has been steadily decreasing from ~38k down to 24k over the last hour so you should probably start to see your numbers decrease as well.
> 
> http://einstein.phys.uwm.edu/server_status.html


Now my pending queue is down to 1000 tasks, over 300 tasks got validated in last couple of hours. Looks like I'll make my second million very quickly


----------



## Angrybutcher

In the Einstein config on their website, change the GPU Utilization Factor. 1.0 = 1 unit per card. 0.5 = 2 units per card. 0.33 = 3 units per card. 0.25 = 4 units per card and so on.

[edit] We've moved into a tie for 9th overall with ESL thanks to us taking over 8th in Einstein from ESL


----------



## dranas

Thanks duder, we must crunch harder!


----------



## mm67

5th place in Einstein is starting to look very much possible


----------



## Angrybutcher

With our production the past 6 hours, rank 5 is in our grasp for Einstein. Need more production to hit #4 however. I'll update my chart after lunch


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've got 3 tasks per card going on all 4 cards. 2 tasks = 28 - 30 minutes. 3 tasks = 36 - 38 minutes on the 7950's. I'm giving them 0.25 CPU so I get 7 x WCG work units going on the 3770K and 3 x WCG work units on the 3570K. It's weird - the WCG work units complete in around 3.5 hrs on the 3570K and take around double the time on the 3770K. Maybe because of the hyperthreading being weaker than a full core? I've only had the i7 for a few days so have no experience with this


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> For those crunching Einstein, I highly recommend you look into doing at least 2 units per card. I just did the math on mine and here's what I got
> 
> 7970 @1ghz - 1 unit per card, about 780 seconds of work, = 55k ppd per card
> 7970 @ 975mhz - 2 units per card, about 908 seconds of work, = 95k ppd per card (or 47k ppd per unit)
> 
> I'll bump it up to 3 units tonight and see what happens but 2 nearly doubles the output. I didn't expect it to be that close to double.


Does that also apply for lower spec cards? It might be the level of parallelism doesn't use all the stream processors / shaders?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> In the Einstein config on their website, change the GPU Utilization Factor. 1.0 = 1 unit per card. 0.5 = 2 units per card. 0.33 = 3 units per card. 0.25 = 4 units per card and so on.


The [email protected] site says 1.0 is max GPU usage, so I guess it's pretty misleading. I thought it was like the CPU time settings

I read http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dev/forum_thread.php?id=7643 and http://www.setiusa.us/showthread.php?3538-Einstein-Einstein-Home-GPU-Application-for-ATI-AMD-Graphics-Cards&s=630f6df2be71967395d9137aa9b6d48d&p=41655&viewfull=1#post41655
Quote:


> 1 = 1 task per GPU
> .5 = 2 tasks per GPU
> .33 = 3 tasks per GPU, etc.
> 
> FYI, the upper limit is the memory of the GPU. Per the admin, you can run 2-3 tasks per 1gb of VRAM.


&
Quote:


> The OpenCL GPU application here at Einstein likes it best when it can utilize a full CPU core. In order to do that, you set up BOINC to use all cores minus one, e.g. on your 4 core CPU, set your preferences (*) to "On multiprocessors, use at most 75% of the processors". That way, yes, only 3 tasks will run on the CPU cores, but at least that last CPU core will now be fully utilized by the GPU application. And that speeds up the work.


http://einstein.phys.uwm.edu/forum_thread.php?id=9445

Unlike Folding it isn't very straightforward -.-


----------



## Majorhi

Unfortunately do to lack of employment/job I won't be participating in this BOINC pentathalon darn it. Hope you guys crank out some serious numbers!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Does that also apply for lower spec cards? It might be the level of parallelism doesn't use all the stream processors / shaders?


It wont have as dramatic an effect on lower spec cards, but I still see an improvement with my 6950 and GTX 465. The GTX 275 sees some benefit as well, but not nearly as much and it only hits 75 percent GPU with 2 tasks running.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Does that also apply for lower spec cards? It might be the level of parallelism doesn't use all the stream processors / shaders?


It's worth a shot. I would start at 2 units per card and see how it performs.


----------



## Wheezo

Two seems to be ideal for my 7870, runs at 100% as long as it gets enough cpu.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've been all "to hell with it" and doing 4 units.


Same here. I used an app_info.xml file to run 4 tasks on my cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I've got 3 tasks per card going on all 4 cards. 2 tasks = 28 - 30 minutes. 3 tasks = 36 - 38 minutes on the 7950's. I'm giving them 0.25 CPU so I get 7 x WCG work units going on the 3770K and 3 x WCG work units on the 3570K. It's weird - the WCG work units complete in around 3.5 hrs on the 3570K and take around double the time on the 3770K. Maybe because of the hyperthreading being weaker than a full core? I've only had the i7 for a few days so have no experience with this


HT makes the cores "weaker" by splitting some of the internal hardware to work with two things at once, but as you do more work, it's usually left on as it yields better PPD. None of my computers has HT off.

My GPU tasks take roughly ~50 min to complete on both my 7950 and 7970, using 0.25 CPU per WU, so 4 tasks take only 1 CPU core/thread (you can modify that on the app_info file)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Two seems to be ideal for my 7870, runs at 100% as long as it gets enough cpu.


You might wanna try 3. My GTX 470 is happily crunching that and maxing the VRAM. Maybe the limit for Einstein is the VRAM, not too much the cores, but yeah, there should be a limit on how much you gain when running multiple WU's per card.


----------



## Gungnir

I've been running 4 WUs in Einstein for most of the event; might up it to 5 or 6 and see if does better.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Updated stats. Moved into a solid #9 overall and #7 in Einstein. #6 in Einstein should come later tonight


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've just found and bought a cheap (£24.99), ASUS P8B75-M LX Motherboard for my now redundant dual core CPU. Should be up and running on Friday. . . . as long as the PSU and old 160GB hard drive still work - fingers crossed


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've been all "to hell with it" and doing 4 units.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. I used an app_info.xml file to run 4 tasks on my cards.
Click to expand...

I didn't understand why that file is needed? I just set mine to .25 and it does 4 tasks at a time.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I didn't understand why that file is needed? I just set mine to .25 and it does 4 tasks at a time.


Yep, no appinfo file needed for Einstein unless you want to adjust the CPU time.


----------



## Krusher33

It is driving me nuts that I could have another core working another WCG task. Does it harm performance to reduce CPU time?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Shouldn't affect it much, but I haven't tested personally.

You wanting another core.....I wish my other two boxes were functional lol 8 cpu cores and 5 gpus!


----------



## Angrybutcher

On another note, WCG is handing out work again. I've switched my 4 core laptop to WCG from SIMAP. Sadly it's several hours per work unit


----------



## Krusher33

Mine is taking 8-10 hours per unit on the WCG ones. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Nope, that's what mine is showing as well. Estimating 10 hours 15 minutes.


----------



## PR-Imagery

~8hrs on my 2600k, I actually didn't see any difference compared to stock and 4.6ghz, or it was very minimal. My 2.9ghz P4 is taking around 14hrs irrc.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I didn't understand why that file is needed? I just set mine to .25 and it does 4 tasks at a time.


I used it to adjust CPU usage. If you use only Einstein's preferences, each WU would take 0.5 CPU's and 0.25 GPU's when running 4 of them. With the correct app_info, the WU's take 0.25 CPU's and 0.25 GPU's, freeing up 1 core per card if you run 4, hence having more CPU power for CPU projects. ATM, my main rig is running 6 SIMAP tasks and 8 Einstein WU's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It is driving me nuts that I could have another core working another WCG task. Does it harm performance to reduce CPU time?


I haven't noticed any important performance loss.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Mine is taking 8-10 hours per unit on the WCG ones. Am I doing something wrong?


I'm getting between 6-10 hrs on WCG on my 2600k @ 4.7 GHz. Seems like it's the standard.


----------



## mm67

I just changed all my 7950's to run at 0.25 cpu + 0.25 gpu settings instead of previous 0.5 cpu + 0.5 gpu settings, interesting to see if I can get any more work done this way


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Huh, I can run [email protected] on my GPU while I'm using the computer and don't notice a difference in use. Normally when I run DiRT or similar the gui lags significantly.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Huh, I can run [email protected] on my GPU while I'm using the computer and don't notice a difference in use. Normally when I run DiRT or similar the gui lags significantly.


There are projects like that. You should try PrimeGrid, that's even laggier than DiRT









Folding is pretty light in that aspect, also is Collatz. Heck, i can watch 1080p videos without any issue and even play light games like Torchlight, even running 4 Einstein tasks at once on each GPU and the CPU pegged @ 100%.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I didn't understand why that file is needed? I just set mine to .25 and it does 4 tasks at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> I used it to adjust CPU usage. If you use only Einstein's preferences, each WU would take 0.5 CPU's and 0.25 GPU's when running 4 of them. With the correct app_info, the WU's take 0.25 CPU's and 0.25 GPU's, freeing up 1 core per card if you run 4, hence having more CPU power for CPU projects. ATM, my main rig is running 6 SIMAP tasks and 8 Einstein WU's.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It is driving me nuts that I could have another core working another WCG task. Does it harm performance to reduce CPU time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't noticed any important performance loss.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Mine is taking 8-10 hours per unit on the WCG ones. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting between 6-10 hrs on WCG on my 2600k @ 4.7 GHz. Seems like it's the standard.
Click to expand...

Awesome, thanks. I'll look into doing that tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Huh, I can run [email protected] on my GPU while I'm using the computer and don't notice a difference in use. Normally when I run DiRT or similar the gui lags significantly.


Yeah, that's what I'm liking. Though... when I open firefox, the driver crashes. Maybe it won't do that anymore now that I've reverted to stock clocks. (which is irritating me)


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> There are projects like that. You should try PrimeGrid, that's even laggier than DiRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folding is pretty light in that aspect, also is Collatz. Heck, i can watch 1080p videos without any issue and even play light games like Torchlight, even running 4 Einstein tasks at once on each GPU and the CPU pegged @ 100%.


Yeah, Einstein is surprisingly light. It's a bit VRAM heavy, though. Even so, 5 WUs are taking ~2GB VRAM on my 7950, so I could probably get away with running 6 or 7


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> There are projects like that. You should try PrimeGrid, that's even laggier than DiRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folding is pretty light in that aspect, also is Collatz. Heck, i can watch 1080p videos without any issue and even play light games like Torchlight, even running 4 Einstein tasks at once on each GPU and the CPU pegged @ 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Einstein is surprisingly light. It's a bit VRAM heavy, though. Even so, 5 WUs are taking ~2GB VRAM on my 7950, so I could probably get away with running 6 or 7
Click to expand...

And you're still not 99% GPU usage? Geez...

I tried to do the app_config file on mine. I put in .25 for both CPU and GPU. I restarted BOINC and updated [email protected] Nothing changed. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. (BOINC version 7.0.28)

Starbomba helped me get it to work via PM. I was putting it in the wrong folder and apparently it's actually 7.0.28 or older needs the app_info file.


----------



## mm67

New settings and disabling Crossfire made wonders to my 7950's, before they were making 8 tasks every 30 minutes, now 16 tasks every 40 minutes


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> And you're still not 99% GPU usage? Geez...


Well, I'm at 99% GPU usage from 3 WUs up, but the time per WU is roughly the same between 3 and 5, and only slightly longer than 1. I don't know why, but I'm getting more points this way, so I don't mind.

Also interestingly, VRAM usage does not seem to scale linearly: running 2 WUs, it takes a bit less than 1gb, 4 WUs take ~1500-1700mb, and 5 WUs take 2gb.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Awesome, thanks. I'll look into doing that tonight.
> Yeah, that's what I'm liking. Though... when I open firefox, the driver crashes. Maybe it won't do that anymore now that I've reverted to stock clocks. (which is irritating me)


My 7970s are artifacting a bit in Firefox but no driver crashes yet. Doesn't seem to matter if I'm overclocked or not. I don't see the artifacts anywhere other than Firefox.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> My 7970s are artifacting a bit in Firefox but no driver crashes yet. Doesn't seem to matter if I'm overclocked or not. I don't see the artifacts anywhere other than Firefox.


I used to get random artifacts and occasional crashes with FF and both my 5850 and 7950 at some point.

Try disabling hardware acceleration in Firefox. Or use Chrome.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Also interestingly, VRAM usage does not seem to scale linearly: running 2 WUs, it takes a bit less than 1gb, 4 WUs take ~1500-1700mb, and 5 WUs take 2gb.


I agree. 3 tasks on my GTX 470 and 79xx's are between 900-1100 MB of RAM, but 4 tasks are 1200-1400 MB. Will try and see if i can get 5 WU's running per card once i get home from work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Awesome, thanks. I'll look into doing that tonight.
> Yeah, that's what I'm liking. Though... when I open firefox, the driver crashes. Maybe it won't do that anymore now that I've reverted to stock clocks. (which is irritating me)
> 
> 
> 
> My 7970s are artifacting a bit in Firefox but no driver crashes yet. Doesn't seem to matter if I'm overclocked or not. I don't see the artifacts anywhere other than Firefox.
Click to expand...

I do not get any artifacts on Chrome at all, even with 80+ tabs opened.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I refuse to use Chrome lol I'll deal with the random odd pixel


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I refuse to use Chrome lol I'll deal with the random odd pixel


If it looks like the junk I was getting and asked about in this thread, turn off acceleration in the browser and it should go away.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1384510/is-this-my-graphics-card-or-driver-or-firefox-bug#post_19805671


----------



## Angrybutcher

That is exactly what I'm seeing. +rep


----------



## Krusher33

So now that I got the app_info thingy working here's what I'm seeing:

GPU usage dropped from ~92% to 60-something % and the time per task went from ~45 minutes to ~55 minutes.

But I am doing another WCG WU.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I didn't understand why that file is needed? I just set mine to .25 and it does 4 tasks at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> I used it to adjust CPU usage. If you use only Einstein's preferences, each WU would take 0.5 CPU's and 0.25 GPU's when running 4 of them. With the correct app_info, the WU's take 0.25 CPU's and 0.25 GPU's, freeing up 1 core per card if you run 4, hence having more CPU power for CPU projects. ATM, my main rig is running 6 SIMAP tasks and 8 Einstein WU's.
Click to expand...

Can we get that app_info file?

If anyone else missed it, its here


----------



## arvidab

560Ti or 6970, which is the preferred card in Einstein? I currently have the 6970 going, but have a 560Ti I can cram in there instead.

Setting up my 3770K, so 8 more threads will soon be crunching...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Probably the 6970


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 560Ti or 6970, which is the preferred card in Einstein? I currently have the 6970 going, but have a 560Ti I can cram in there instead.
> 
> Setting up my 3770K, so 8 more threads will soon be crunching...


Damn it, just replaced an i3-3225 with an i7-33770K to try and keep you behind me in Simap. I guess I will need to put that i3 also in use to have any chance


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Probably the 6970


I'll keep it going then, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 560Ti or 6970, which is the preferred card in Einstein? I currently have the 6970 going, but have a 560Ti I can cram in there instead.
> 
> Setting up my 3770K, so 8 more threads will soon be crunching...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, just replaced an i3-3225 with an i7-33770K to try and keep you behind me in Simap. I guess I will need to put that i3 also in use to have any chance
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Damn it, just replaced an i3-3225 with an i7-33770K to try and keep you behind me in Simap. I guess I will need to put that i3 also in use to have any chance


I'd work on WCG more, as we have the possibility to overtake a team in that discipline and our position is relatively secure with SIMAP.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I refuse to use Chrome lol I'll deal with the random odd pixel


y no chrome? I like it better than firefox now.


----------



## lacrossewacker

CPU is a no go since I'm constantly folding on that. Can I participate on BOINC using my GPU (670) though?

What client should I use?


----------



## gamer11200

It's a tight race so far.


----------



## ihatelolcats

mm67 is tearing it UP over 300k credit/day on einstein. nice


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> CPU is a no go since I'm constantly folding on that. Can I participate on BOINC using my GPU (670) though?
> 
> What client should I use?


Yes, fire up [email protected] on that 670. A link to the clients is in the OP. Choose the right one for the operating system that you are using. Download the recommended version.

After you set up, go here: http://einstein.phys.uwm.edu/prefs.php?subset=project, log in and change the GPU utilization factor of BRP apps to 0.5. Monitor the GPU usage, if it is not hitting the 90% area, change it to 0.33 or 0.25.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> CPU is a no go since I'm constantly folding on that. Can I participate on BOINC using my GPU (670) though?
> 
> What client should I use?


You could always, you know, go back to folding when this is done









Grab the latest client and load it up


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Damn it, just replaced an i3-3225 with an i7-33770K to try and keep you behind me in Simap. I guess I will need to put that i3 also in use to have any chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd work on WCG more, as we have the possibility to overtake a team in that discipline and our position is relatively secure with SIMAP.
Click to expand...

My 3770K will be WCGing once I get the darn thing going...








Will plug it into my spare internet

Wish my 4Peas would run them, but for some reason I don't have any luck with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> mm67 is tearing it UP over 300k credit/day on einstein. nice


Saw that, awesome.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Wish my 4Peas would run them, but for some reason I don't have any luck with it.
> Saw that, awesome.


Sad day. Have you tested yoyo on them yet?


----------



## Finrond

Looks like [email protected] is the final project!

I think 5th in einstein is doable! everyone crank out every gpu ya got! lol


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> So now that I got the app_info thingy working here's what I'm seeing:
> 
> GPU usage dropped from ~92% to 60-something % and the time per task went from ~45 minutes to ~55 minutes.
> 
> But I am doing another WCG WU.


You are bottlenecking your gpu. that's why it dropped to 60%. you need to free up another thread to allow it to clear up


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Yes, fire up [email protected] on that 670. A link to the clients is in the OP. Choose the right one for the operating system that you are using. Download the recommended version.
> 
> After you set up, go here: http://einstein.phys.uwm.edu/prefs.php?subset=project, log in and change the GPU utilization factor of BRP apps to 0.5. Monitor the GPU usage, if it is not hitting the 90% area, change it to 0.33 or 0.25.


thanks a lot for the info! Once the client is up and running, should I keep a close eye on it a couple times of day? For my [email protected] I just start it and forget about it (maybe check every evening for a minute or two)

Does the BOINC client take a little more daily upkeep?


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Yes, fire up [email protected] on that 670. A link to the clients is in the OP. Choose the right one for the operating system that you are using. Download the recommended version.
> 
> After you set up, go here: http://einstein.phys.uwm.edu/prefs.php?subset=project, log in and change the GPU utilization factor of BRP apps to 0.5. Monitor the GPU usage, if it is not hitting the 90% area, change it to 0.33 or 0.25.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a lot for the info! Once the client is up and running, should I keep a close eye on it a couple times of day? For my [email protected] I just start it and forget about it (maybe check every evening for a minute or two)
> 
> Does the BOINC client take a little more daily upkeep?
Click to expand...

Do the [email protected] setting change on the webpage BEFORE you attach the project in the BOINC manager, that way it will be set right as soon as you start crunching.

Keep checking it throughout the first day to make sure that your crunching is going solid, especially the GPU usage, ti should usually be in the 90% area. After that, just check it once a day to make sure that you are still getting work units and that nothing crashed. Once everything is working fine, it shouldn't require much more checkups than [email protected]


----------



## AlphaC

I have a feeling [email protected] WUs use about 350MB of VRAM

Also you can set the PC to use "work"/"school"/"home" if your GPUs have different VRAM amounts. Set different BRP ratio for each "location"

If you have a solid OC, then you should have no problems. I ran a bit too low of a voltage for an OC once and then it crashed about 8 hours in.


----------



## labnjab

Is there any reason why Boinc would completely bog down my internet? While running Boinc on my main rig, I can't even use the browser. If I suspend Boinc everything functions as normal. It only does this on my main rig and the internet seems to work fine on my other rig that is running Boinc. [email protected] seems to be the biggest problem, but yoyo also causes it to slow down a little.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Is there any reason why Boinc would completely bog down my internet? While running Boinc on my main rig, I can't even use the browser. If I suspend Boinc everything functions as normal. It only does this on my main rig and the internet seems to work fine on my other rig that is running Boinc.


Probably WCG Clean Energy Project doing that. The WUs are massive (30mb+) so it bogs mine down when I am uploading one.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> So now that I got the app_info thingy working here's what I'm seeing:
> 
> GPU usage dropped from ~92% to 60-something % and the time per task went from ~45 minutes to ~55 minutes.
> 
> But I am doing another WCG WU.
> 
> 
> 
> You are bottlenecking your gpu. that's why it dropped to 60%. you need to free up another thread to allow it to clear up
Click to expand...

Do I need to delete that file then? What if I added another task which would then have another thread to [email protected]?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> You are bottlenecking your gpu. that's why it dropped to 60%. you need to free up another thread to allow it to clear up


Wow, i noticed that as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Do I need to delete that file then? What if I added another task which would then have another thread to [email protected]?


Well, try to adjust it. I'm testing running 0.35 CPU + 0.2 GPU. 0.3 CPU was mostly better, but it spiked weirdly from between 90% to 40%.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Probably WCG Clean Energy Project doing that. The WUs are massive (30mb+) so it bogs mine down when I am uploading one.


If i suspend [email protected] and leave wcg running the internet runs fine, but once I resume [email protected] the web becomes unusable again. Thats why I figuered [email protected] was the problem. its been this way for several hours. If i cant get it resolved i may have to shut down [email protected] on that rig early and just run it on my 2nd rig


----------



## Sethy666

Im going to stick with SIMAP and [email protected] Mainly because Im tearing through them with my set up









SIMAP: All (948) · In progress (77) · Pending (357) · Valid (514) · Invalid (0) · Error (0)

[email protected]: All (506) · In progress (155) · Pending (71) · Valid (279) · Invalid (0) · Error (0)


----------



## funfortehfun

Next discipline has been announced: [email protected]

http://www.seti-germany.de/blog/2013/05/boinc-pentathlon-5th-project-in-the-discipline-physics-chemistry/

5/14 0:00 UTC to 5/19 0:00 UTC.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Im going to stick with SIMAP and [email protected] Mainly because Im tearing through them with my set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIMAP: All (948) · In progress (77) · Pending (357) · Valid (514) · Invalid (0) · Error (0)
> 
> [email protected]: All (506) · In progress (155) · Pending (71) · Valid (279) · Invalid (0) · Error (0)


[email protected] (May 8 to May 13)

so 3 days 22hrs left









& [email protected] is all CPU


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> If i suspend [email protected] and leave wcg running the internet runs fine, but once I resume [email protected] the web becomes unusable again. Thats why I figuered [email protected] was the problem. its been this way for several hours. If i cant get it resolved i may have to shut down [email protected] on that rig early and just run it on my 2nd rig


Very odd behavior. how many wu's are you running at once on the GPU?


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Very odd behavior. how many wu's are you running at once on the GPU?


Very weird indeed considering it's happening with CPU projects... I don't know what the problem could be...


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Wow, i noticed that as well.
> Well, try to adjust it. I'm testing running 0.35 CPU + 0.2 GPU. 0.3 CPU was mostly better, but it spiked weirdly from between 90% to 40%.


For my 6970s, I found the sweet spot to be .3GPU and .4 CPU. With my 7970 I found .25 for both worked good.

At no CPU load I would get 97% constant, with 95-97% with 2 free threads, but it will drop to 60% once I went too far. Thats on my sig rig

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> If i suspend [email protected] and leave wcg running the internet runs fine, but once I resume [email protected] the web becomes unusable again. Thats why I figuered [email protected] was the problem. its been this way for several hours. If i cant get it resolved i may have to shut down [email protected] on that rig early and just run it on my 2nd rig


While WCG has large uploads, Einstein has a lot of downloads. I know it is killing my crappy ISP. Hope I have enough cap left to run the entire event.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Very odd behavior. how many wu's are you running at once on the GPU?


Only 1 per gpu.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Only 1 per gpu.


SLI enabled? Try disabling it.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> SLI enabled? Try disabling it.


No change with sli on or off


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah... that app_file messed me up or something. I did try .12 and it did add another 2 more tasks but it only gave 50% GPU usage. So I shut down BOINC, deleted the file, and restarted BOINC. System was acting all weird at that point. The client kept trying to communicate and it took forever at times. When it does, it did work for a few seconds and then the client froze. Everything else worked though. I shut down BOINC again and found my GPU usage still at 51%. Double checked BOINC was indeed shut down and there were no processes going for it. Rebooted the machine instead.

BOINC started up just fine this time but... I lost all my [email protected] work that was ready to report and it downloaded all new ones.

That's the last time I'll try that.


----------



## goodtobeking

.12 GPU?? That would give you 8 tasks per GPU. You should of added to the CPU figure. As in from .25 to .3 or .3 to .5. That would free up another CPU thread to allow your GPU to run to full power


----------



## ihatelolcats

sorry to hear people are having issues running projects. unfortunately i dont have solutions. but i do have one suggestion, try process lasso. you can set cpu affinities according to exe name. its pretty neat. i use it to keep my gpu threads separate from my cpu, seems like there is less variation and it runs smoother. i use .5 cpu on my einstein WUs since one of my cores is too weak to feed 2 gpus 2 tasks
http://bitsum.com/index.php


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah... that app_file messed me up or something. I did try .12 and it did add another 2 more tasks but it only gave 50% GPU usage. So I shut down BOINC, deleted the file, and restarted BOINC. System was acting all weird at that point. The client kept trying to communicate and it took forever at times. When it does, it did work for a few seconds and then the client froze. Everything else worked though. I shut down BOINC again and found my GPU usage still at 51%. Double checked BOINC was indeed shut down and there were no processes going for it. Rebooted the machine instead.
> 
> BOINC started up just fine this time but... I lost all my [email protected] work that was ready to report and it downloaded all new ones.
> 
> That's the last time I'll try that.


Wow, that's weird. I've found my "sweet spot" of sorts, and i'm running 0.3 CPU+0.2 GPU for a total of 5 WU's per card. Cards don't go lower than 88% usage, and i'm still crunching 5 SIMAP tasks. Way better than crunching 3 WU's per card and still running only 5 SIMAP's

But yeah, the issues you had were very weird indeed. Maybe the WU's were conditioned to the file settings?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Wow, that's weird. I've found my "sweet spot" of sorts, and i'm running 0.3 CPU+0.2 GPU for a total of 5 WU's per card. Cards don't go lower than 88% usage, and i'm still crunching 5 SIMAP tasks. Way better than crunching 3 WU's per card and still running only 5 SIMAP's
> 
> But yeah, the issues you had were very weird indeed. Maybe the WU's were conditioned to the file settings?


Might have something to do with the different rigs. My 7970 is in an older 775 socket Q6600 CPU setup. GPUZ says it has x16 PCIe3 lanes, but I know that cant be right.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Ok so I had this working with 4 tasks per gpu, but load varied wildly and constantly dropped below 40%. I changed the cpu count from 0.25 back to 0.5 and now it says the "File referenced does not exist: einsteinbinary_BRP4_1.33_windows_intelx86__BRP4cuda32nv301"



Spoiler: app_info






Code:


<app_info>
 <app>
 <name>einsteinbinary_BRP4</name>
 <user_friendly_name>Binary Radio Pulsar Search (Arecibo)</user_friendly_name>
 </app>
 <file_info>
 <name>einsteinbinary_BRP4_1.33_windows_intelx86__BRP4cuda32nv301</name>
 <executable/>
 </file_info>
 <app_version>
 <app_name>einsteinbinary_BRP4</app_name>
 <version_num>133</version_num>
 <plan_class>cuda-nvidia</plan_class>
 <avg_ncpus>0.5</avg_ncpus>
 <max_ncpus>0.5</max_ncpus>
 <flops>46852933927.013145</flops>
 <coproc>
 <type>NVIDIA</type>
 <count>0.25</count>
 </coproc>
 <cmdline></cmdline>
 <file_ref>
 <file_name>einsteinbinary_BRP4_1.33_windows_intelx86__BRP4cuda32nv301</file_name>
 <main_program/>
 </file_ref>
 </app_version>
 </app_info>

Pretty much copy paste from the one posted, just changed for nvidia



It won't download any tasks now either. Was working before, only changed the cpus, now its borked.

What's wrong?


----------



## Finrond

It should be noted for you app_info users that changing the avg_ncpus and max_ncpus value only changes how many cores boinc allocates for those tasks, not how many they actually use.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I changed my Einstein to run 3 tasks per GPU and disabled xfire. Now sitting at 94 and 95% GPU usage. I haven't touched the CPU aspect of it. I also stopped SIMAP and switched to WCG.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> .12 GPU?? That would give you 8 tasks per GPU.


That was the goal. Yes I'm nuts like that. I might try as you suggested since Starbomba had success as well. But not tonight. I'm recovering from my butthurt of losing some of the work.


----------



## Angrybutcher

So, where has DarkRyder been in all this? His systems would have been a great addition.


----------



## Sqrldg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> So, where has DarkRyder been in all this? His systems would have been a great addition.


Good question...


----------



## Krusher33

He's... retired I believe.


----------



## Angrybutcher

He's still pulling 6M a day in DiRT. He also signed up for this event


----------



## Krusher33

Well then, where in the hell is he?

Pretty sure someone told me they were retiring once they hit a billion in BOINC.


----------



## Jimbags

just set gpu to 0.5 my gtx 460 loves it strangely times are lower







on the otherhand my 8800GT runs out of vram so only crunches one by default evemn tho its set to 2, annoying, can you set individual pc's differently?
got the old pPentium D 925 @3.0Ghz crunching SIMAP for kicks runs 2 WU at oonce takes bout 90minutes for each to complete better than i thought the old girl would do lol runs hot tho 66-68C


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> mm67 is tearing it UP over 300k credit/day on einstein. nice


I picked up some more speed by changing settings, 446000 so far today, http://boincstats.com/en/stats/5/user/detail/585051


----------



## TechCrazy

Im pretty sure Darkryder is on vacation.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Darkryder my fellow peeps is on this thing that many of us dont get to do often called vacation in real life. As far as retiring rumor Ill be having a little talk.


actual vacation i hope







not prison? hope he enjoys and makes the most of it


----------



## TechCrazy

So guys is there a strategy made yet? Ive been so busy with work that Ill be doing 50hrs by saturday and have no time to mess with computers.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Ok, even though I sold my ivy bridge baby, I'll be able to use my asus eeepc 1015PX net top and my father's HP DV5-1120el for the contest


----------



## mm67

I never tried Asteroids before, does it run with validations ?


----------



## blazed_1

Just got my 7950 installed with a quick and dirty OC to 1100MHz and it just stomped my 6950. Running 2 tasks per gpu my 6950 takes 39 min and the 7950 is at 17 min.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> If i suspend [email protected] and leave wcg running the internet runs fine, but once I resume [email protected] the web becomes unusable again. Thats why I figuered [email protected] was the problem. its been this way for several hours. If i cant get it resolved i may have to shut down [email protected] on that rig early and just run it on my 2nd rig


Are you by chance running Skype in the background ?


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Well then, where in the hell is he?
> 
> Pretty sure someone told me they were retiring once they hit a billion in BOINC.


I said i would retire from Dirt when I got to one Billion? lol


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Im pretty sure Darkryder is on vacation.


And he didn't change his systems over to something useful before he left!!?? Tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Just got my 7950 installed with a quick and dirty OC to 1100MHz and it just stomped my 6950. Running 2 tasks per gpu my 6950 takes 39 min and the 7950 is at 17 min.


my gtx 460 is running 2 tasks and does 41mins







not far off that 6950







i think it must be vram. my 460 has 2gb vram
or maybe cpu? cant see your rig im on my phone


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Wish my 4Peas would run them, but for some reason I don't have any luck with it.
> Saw that, awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad day. Have you tested yoyo on them yet?
Click to expand...

Indeed, no I have not yet tried yoyo. Will do that asap. In SIMAP we're currently 300k from both the higher and lower ranking teams.

Got my eight Ivy threads at 4.8 crunching some WCG.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I never tried Asteroids before, does it run with validations ?


Hey, I'm right behind you in SIMAP.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> my gtx 460 is running 2 tasks and does 41mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not far off that 6950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it must be vram. my 460 has 2gb vram
> or maybe cpu? cant see your rig im on my phone


After looking at the logs again I noticed it's now using .5 cpu and .5 gpu. When I was using my 6950 is was .5 cpu and 1 gpu but still running 2 tasks, maybe one of the settings was off until I updated? I wouldn't think it was the cpu (2500k) and my 6950 is a ref model with 2GB ram and unlocked shaders so it's no slouch.


----------



## mm67

We moved up one place in Einstein, at this rate we might make it to fifth place in a day


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Are you by chance running Skype in the background ?


I'm not. I'm actually not running anything but Boinc. It still has an issue this morning while running [email protected] I have it suspended now just so I can type this, but the internet works fine with wcg and yoyo running. I've restarted the computer several times with no change. I set it to no new task and I'm going to stop running it early because of this issue, unless I can figure it out before the task are done. I still have [email protected] running on my other rig with no problems


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Indeed, no I have not yet tried yoyo. Will do that asap. In SIMAP we're currently 300k from both the higher and lower ranking teams.
> 
> Got my eight Ivy threads at 4.8 crunching some WCG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm right behind you in SIMAP.


Make sure you disable the harmonious trees sub-project on yoyo, run times can get very long as well as validation on those. Other subprojects are instantaneous I believe.

Also, running many threads of WCG will wreak absolute havoc on your storage sub-system which may explain why it wasn't working. Running 22 threads and my RAID 5 array is being taxed very high, 100% active time with disk queue length bouncing beteween 10-30. MIght have to drop a couple threads.

EDIT: Dropping down to ~14 threads seems to have alleviated the situation, active time bounces between 0 and 75%, disk queue length down to 0-5.

SUB EDIT: It also uses ~500-800mb of disk space / working thread.


----------



## Jimbags

how can i change gpu usage for [email protected] on just one pc? as the settings on its webpage change for all rigs??? .5 gpu utilisation is killing my 8800GT times but my gtx 460 is actually doin better???


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> how can i change gpu usage for [email protected] on just one pc? as the settings on its webpage change for all rigs??? .5 gpu utilisation is killing my 8800GT times but my gtx 460 is actually doin better???


Change the "location" of the rig with the 8800gt (log into the einstein website, go to my account, click View computers on this account, click details button next to the rig you want to change).

You can then edit the preferences for different locations when you click [email protected] Preferences.


----------



## Jimbags

+rep thanks heaps. man i feel dumb how didnt i see that ?








oh man ive done it set gtx 460 rig as home and 0.5 gpu
and 8800gt as work to 1.0 and now theyre both only doing 1???

EDIT when i hit update it says "communicatiom deffered"would tghis be why its not changing?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> +rep thanks heaps. man i feel dumb how didnt i see that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh man ive done it set gtx 460 rig as home and 0.5 gpu
> and 8800gt as work to 1.0 and now theyre both only doing 1???
> 
> EDIT when i hit update it says "communicatiom deffered"would tghis be why its not changing?


Sometimes it takes a couple updates, or not until it downloads a new work unit. a little odd the way that happens but I am sure itll get there.


----------



## Finrond

Only lil under 30k away from next position in WCG.

EDIT: I think we passed them... Can anyone confirm / deny?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Make sure you disable the harmonious trees sub-project on yoyo, run times can get very long as well as validation on those. Other subprojects are instantaneous I believe.
> 
> Also, running many threads of WCG will wreak absolute havoc on your storage sub-system which may explain why it wasn't working. Running 22 threads and my RAID 5 array is being taxed very high, 100% active time with disk queue length bouncing beteween 10-30. MIght have to drop a couple threads.
> 
> EDIT: Dropping down to ~14 threads seems to have alleviated the situation, active time bounces between 0 and 75%, disk queue length down to 0-5.


Harmonious tree unchecked. Instantaneous, as you should only begin to crunch it when that discipline actually starts?

I was getting _Computational error_ on WCG, even at stock clocks, and that was with 1-8 units running at the same time. Could this be related to what you're describing? I run a WD Black on one and small, old 2.5" disk on the other.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Harmonious tree unchecked. Instantaneous, as you should only begin to crunch it when that discipline actually starts?


Do a couple tasks now to see how long the compute times are and to get your name tied to the team (if you haven't ran it before). If they take 2 hours to complete, start them 2 hours before the project switch


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Harmonious tree unchecked. Instantaneous, as you should only begin to crunch it when that discipline actually starts?
> 
> I was getting _Computational error_ on WCG, even at stock clocks, and that was with 1-8 units running at the same time. Could this be related to what you're describing? I run a WD Black on one and small, old 2.5" disk on the other.


Instantaneous as in once they are uploaded and reported you receive credit barring any server load issues. I know this is true for the cruncher OGR and ECM sub-project but I cannot remember for the others. You can still start before hand, I would just not report them until after the discipline starts.

Did it throw the error right away or did it attempt to start the wu's for a little while? That old 2.5in disk could be an issue with many wu's, unless you staggered their start. Right when the WCG wu's start up they create several hundred MB of files, and if you have a whole bunch of WU's starting at once... well it just destroys HD's lol.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Instantaneous as in once they are uploaded and reported you receive credit (I know this is true for the cruncher OGR and ECM sub-project but I cannot remember for the others). You can still start before hand, *I would just not report them until after the discipline starts.*


How do I go about doing that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Did it throw the error right away or did it attempt to start the wu's for a little while? That old 2.5in disk could be an issue with many wu's, unless you staggered their start. Right when the WCG wu's start up they create several hundred MB of files, and if you have a whole bunch of WU's starting at once... well it just destroys HD's lol.


Can't remember if it was right away or after a while. Though I have added WCG to one of them now (eight task to begin with) and a few minutes in they are at least still running. It's gonna suck to upload them though.

Staggered start, an easy way to do that?

The rig which have the 2.5" runs SIMAP fine, will try yoyo later on that one.


----------



## mm67

OGR and ECM seem to have far too long run times for my liking, at least Muon also gave out points instantly. I'll check what happens when Evolution task finishes.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Well this is annoying. Einstein keeps downloading more work... it's set no to get more work. How to fix this?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Only lil under 30k away from next position in WCG.
> EDIT: I think we passed them... Can anyone confirm / deny?


We did a couple of hours ago, but now we are 7,100 behind them again.

Given the past trend we _should_ pass them and stay ahead over the course of the day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Well this is annoying. Einstein keeps downloading more work... it's set no to get more work. How to fix this?


Check your "transfers" tab - if any are pending you can abort the transfer. Unfortunately it seems that you have to confirm each one individually.

Otherwise make sure it says "won't get any new tasks" to the right of the project on the "projects" tab and then hit the update button, it should stop more coming down.

Edit: It's pretty close!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> OGR and ECM seem to have far too long run times for my liking, at least Muon also gave out points instantly. I'll check what happens when Evolution task finishes.


I believe both of these projects have highly variable run times IIRC. And also the ETA is not accurate.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Current standings including up to date WCG


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Current standings including up to date WCG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice - hopefully we will take both [email protected] and WCG from the Czech National Team. If we do then that will bump us up to 8th overall.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I believe both of these projects have highly variable run times IIRC. And also the ETA is not accurate.


I have an OGR task that has been running a bit over one and half hour at 14.2 % and an ECM task that's been running almost two hours at 7.1 %. Unless they give out a lot higher PPD than Muon and Evolution tasks that finish a lot faster I will stay away from them.


----------



## Angrybutcher

If I remember correctly, I did Muon for last year's Pentathlon.


----------



## Krusher33

I think that's because they were quick and so you probably switch to just quick units for last day.

Real question is how much points do each give?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I have an OGR task that has been running a bit over one and half hour at 14.2 % and an ECM task that's been running almost two hours at 7.1 %. Unless they give out a lot higher PPD than Muon and Evolution tasks that finish a lot faster I will stay away from them.


Ya the % done is not accurate for yoyo. sometimes itll "get stuck" but it will just jump to 100% when its finished.


----------



## Finrond

haha asteroids has an app for android, y'all better be crunching on your phones!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Ya the % done is not accurate for yoyo. sometimes itll "get stuck" but it will just jump to 100% when its finished.


I saw that on Muon, on others % done keeps moving.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Got my girlfriends laptop going on Simap. It's a Sandy, i3 so it's better than my Celeron M








Should have a motherboard for my Pentium G860 tomorrow too - fingers crossed that the other parts still work


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> haha asteroids has an app for android, y'all better be crunching on your phones!


Lol I've been running it on my Raspberry Pi.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Make sure to do the math for your own work for Einstein people. It looks like my best PPD, at least while running WCG on all CPU cores, is 2 tasks per card. 2 tasks puts me at about 95k ppd per 7970. 3 tasks puts me around 82k per 7970. I assume bumping up to 4 units will drop it again slightly. It would probably have the opposite effect if you are not running CPU work as well. My guess, 3 tasks would be around 110k ppd with an idle CPU.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> haha asteroids has an app for android, y'all better be crunching on your phones!


That's sweet, I have 2 spare droid x2s (dual core) and 2 dual core galaxy 10.1 tablets I can fire it up on. I just gotta rig up some pc fans on a spare psu to keep them cool. Ill even get it going on my s3 and my fiancee's s3 when their not being used at night


----------



## Finrond

Need moar Einstein powerrrrrrrr!


----------



## Krusher33

I tried all kinds of crazy configurations with Einstein. Anywhere from .166 to .25 on GPU and anywhere from .166 to .75 on CPU. In the end I found that the good ol' standard .25 GPU and .5 CPU seems best for me.

Even the .3 CPU that several suggested to me dropped my GPU usage from 92% to 83% and CPU usage from ~95% down to ~85% plus time per tasks went from 37 minutes each up to 50 minutes each.


----------



## mm67

I cut network activity from most of my rigs until yoyo starts, at that time I'll dump couple thousand Einstein and Simap tasks and some yoyo tasks.


----------



## Angrybutcher

It doesn't benefit us to hoard Einstein work as they have delayed points. One day will not be enough of a buffer.


----------



## mm67

Don't you think that other teams are stocking up yoyo tasks right now ? If I want to do that I don't see any way to allow Einstein tasks to upload but prevent yoyo tasks from doing that.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Yes, but holding the Einstein work can hurt us in the end. Sadly I don't know of a way to only hold Yoyo. Maybe manually mess with the saved file locations? Run the risk of the tasks being removed entirely though.

Maybe a double install of BOINC, if that's even possible?
[edit] http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2254389


----------



## GingerJohn

What happens if you suspend a completed task? Does it stop it uploading?

That would solve the problem.


----------



## mm67

My queue of unvalidated Einstein tasks has been growing through the day, was less than 1000 in the morning, now about 1300, so I have a feeling that many people are doing exactly the same
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> What happens if you suspend a completed task? Does it stop it uploading?
> 
> That would solve the problem.


Doesn't help


----------



## Angrybutcher

We need all the help we can get to pass the Czech team in Einstein, giving us #8 overall. I don't think your pending Einstein work has anything to do with hoarders in this Pentathlon, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Finrond

I dont think anyone would be hoarding einstein units at this point... in fact if you hoarded them until yoyo started they wouldnt count (einstein ends the 13th, yoyo starts the 14th).

You could manually edit the yoyo DNS entry so that no traffic would actually go to their servers (change the hosts file found in c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc)


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I dont think anyone would be hoarding einstein units at this point... in fact if you hoarded them until yoyo started they wouldnt count (einstein ends the 13th, yoyo starts the 14th).


yoyo starts on 12th, Einstein ends on 13th. Trying to hoard yoyo tasks makes you hoard Einstein as a side effect


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> yoyo starts on 12th, Einstein ends on 13th. Trying to hoard yoyo tasks makes you hoard Einstein as a side effect


Yep sorry was looking at asteroids.

Just make sure you dont run out of Einstein wu's to crunch


----------



## GingerJohn

Well we now have a comfortable 23k point lead over the Czechs in WCG.

Good work people!









Next place up is the ESL, although they are 700k above us, unlikely that we will catch them in time.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> yoyo starts on 12th, Einstein ends on 13th. Trying to hoard yoyo tasks makes you hoard Einstein as a side effect


You could try the multiple BOINC client thing that I listed, or the option to redirect yoyo's website to 127.0.0.1 until the project starts counting. If you don't want to try those, then I would recommend just stopping Einstein as it will be wasted work for this event to drop them with only a day remaining in the project.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've never had so many pending work units for Einstein - 457


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> You could try the multiple BOINC client thing that I listed, or the option to redirect yoyo's website to 127.0.0.1 until the project starts counting. If you don't want to try those, then I would recommend just stopping Einstein as it will be wasted work for this event to drop them with only a day remaining in the project.


Maybe run a copy of BOINC in a VM with network disabled after you download all the work units you want to hold results for?


----------



## Anthony20022

If you wanted to run 2 or more BOINC clients, the easiest way would be to just set up a VM with BOINC. I've done this many times and it works great.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

W00t, I just started BOINCing!


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> W00t, I just started BOINCing!












Apparently, my GPU is drawing 9+kW...


----------



## ihatelolcats

I don't see a reason to hold WUS during the competition


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> I don't see a reason to hold WUS during the competition


It lets you build up a number of WUs for a discipline that hasn't started yet, so you can dump them all at the start and get more points. For a discipline that has already started, no, it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## arvidab

Less than 5 days in and I, sadly, need to power down a lot of my equipment. My 50GB cap has been hit. 200 Kbps up/down from now until May 31, and even before I was having severe trouble with all the units up- and downloading.

I'm really sorry, I enjoyed messing with BOINC and appreciate the diversity of it (compared to [email protected]).
I will still keep a few systems online for the duration of the Pent, but not all 116 threads I was having online before.










Main rig (3570K) will still be going, 6970 will be run as much as I can on Einstein, Eir (3770K) will run all CPU projects but probably not for the entire duration. Will definitely try some Asteroid on my phone though.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> W00t, I just started BOINCing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, my GPU is drawing 9+kW...
Click to expand...

good lord. its over 9000


----------



## labnjab

Added 8 more cores to the mix...arm cores that is


Don't mind the dust

Got my 2 tablets and 2 spare dual core phones running astroids









Ill also have 2 s3s running it at night when their charging


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Less than 5 days in and I, sadly, need to power down a lot of my equipment. My 50GB cap has been hit. 200 Kbps up/down from now until May 31, and even before I was having severe trouble with all the units up- and downloading.
> 
> I'm really sorry, I enjoyed messing with BOINC and appreciate the diversity of it (compared to [email protected]).
> I will still keep a few systems online for the duration of the Pent, but not all 116 threads I was having online before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main rig (3570K) will still be going, 6970 will be run as much as I can on Einstein, Eir (3770K) will run all CPU projects but probably not for the entire duration. Will definitely try some Asteroid on my phone though.


Sounds like you need a new isp as much as I do, lol. I have no cap buts its slow and cuts out several times a week.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Not getting any YOYO


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Not getting any YOYO


Nor WCG


----------



## PR-Imagery

Woot, finally got some


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Even with my P4 machine running 24/7, i would barely scrape 250GB. I run at night so I don't slow the connection during the day.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Hot damn, 21hours for "Cruncher"


----------



## bfromcolo

5/9/2013 8:17:53 PM | boincsimap | Not requesting tasks: project is not highest priority

I can't this to play nice with other CPU projects (WGC, YoYo) running at the same time. I apparently need to complete all other CPU projects to get these to download on my Win 7 box. Any ideas what I need to change?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Hot damn, 21hours for "Cruncher"


Yeah got one of those on my Linux system, after 19 minutes of processing it now says 4 hrs left to go.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Added 8 more cores to the mix...arm cores that is
> 
> 
> Don't mind the dust
> 
> Got my 2 tablets and 2 spare dual core phones running astroids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill also have 2 s3s running it at night when their charging


Talk about low power consumption solution!









I kinda like that actually, too bad I don't have any ARM based devices laying around I would so join you in that


----------



## Jimbags

which apps youg uys use for this as i saw yoyo and asteroid are android able?
what is the boinc client you use?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> which apps youg uys use for this as i saw yoyo and asteroid are android able?
> what is the boinc client you use?


I downloaded NativeBOINC last night, haven't actually done any work ön it though.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> which apps youg uys use for this as i saw yoyo and asteroid are android able?
> what is the boinc client you use?


Native Boinc and I use an app called Temp+CPU V2 to monitor cpu usage and temperature. Each device take 19 hours to complete 2 units (1 unit per core and both are 1 ghz dual cores) They actually run pretty cool too. Max temp I've seen on either was 35C which isn't much warmer then browsing for a few minutes or playing a game. I'm running asteroids on all 4 right now. I tried yoyo on 2 but it wouldn't download any units so I just put them all to asteroids. I'm curious as to how many points per unit I'll get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Talk about low power consumption solution!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda like that actually, too bad I don't have any ARM based devices laying around I would so join you in that


Lol, I have all 4 plugged into my battery back-up because its the only place I have available plugs, and there was no increased load on it. I forgot to get my s3's going last night but I'm going to try to remember tonight. I wonder how much quicker they will complete a unit having twice the ram and 500 mhz faster per core


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Native Boinc and I use an app called Temp+CPU V2 to monitor cpu usage and temperature. Each device take 19 hours to complete 2 units (1 unit per core and both are 1 ghz dual cores) They actually run pretty cool too. Max temp I've seen on either was 35C which isn't much warmer then browsing for a few minutes or playing a game. I'm running asteroids on all 4 right now. I tried yoyo on 2 but it wouldn't download any units so I just put them all to asteroids. I'm curious as to how many points per unit I'll get.
> Lol, I have all 4 plugged into my battery back-up because its the only place I have available plugs, and there was no increased load on it. I forgot to get my s3's going last night but I'm going to try to remember tonight. I wonder how much quicker they will complete a unit having twice the ram and 500 mhz faster per core


Let us know what kind of points they get (and remember asteroids doesnt start til the 14th)

Looks like we moved up a notch in Einstein, tying us for 7th overall. These last 2 projects are going to be important! Also, it looks like we might _just_ have enough to pass by ESL in WCG by the end if we keep up production! That would be a great accomplishment!


----------



## bfromcolo

When to stop Einstein and WCG? I have a number of units waiting validation for both these project, some since even before the BP. At what point do you stop working units for these projects knowing they won't get validated in time, and flip over to YoYo or Asteroids, or even just give more resources to SIMAP?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> When to stop Einstein and WCG? I have a number of units waiting validation for both these project, some since even before the BP. At what point do you stop working units for these projects knowing they won't get validated in time, and flip over to YoYo or Asteroids, or even just give more resources to SIMAP?


Depends, I'll prob run Einstein right up to the end of its discipline (its the only GPU project, so there is no loss in going right to the end). I will probably do the same with WCG because it looks like we may have a chance to take another spot. SIMAP I am not worried about, as we have a comfortable lead and not much of a chance to pass anyone.


----------



## mm67

I think I figured out a way to keep stocking on yoyo tasks without causing problems for other projects. I added rules to BoincTasks to suspend yoyo tasks when their progress goes over 80 %. That way I should have a bunch of almost ready tasks when yoyo starts.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I think I figured out a way to keep stocking on yoyo tasks without causing problems for other projects. I added rules to BoincTasks to suspend yoyo tasks when their progress goes over 80 %. That way I should have a bunch of almost ready tasks when yoyo starts.


Brilliant


----------



## Rx14

Dammit, I ONLY just realised that the [email protected] was the GPU project. I thought it was a CPU one and i stopped it from using my GPU!


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> Dammit, I ONLY just realised that the [email protected] was the GPU project. I thought it was a CPU one and i stopped it from using my GPU!


Your avatar is appropriate for the situation lol


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I think I figured out a way to keep stocking on yoyo tasks without causing problems for other projects. I added rules to BoincTasks to suspend yoyo tasks when their progress goes over 80 %. That way I should have a bunch of almost ready tasks when yoyo starts.


Excellent!

We need your [email protected] mightiness to maintain our lead over the Czech National Team.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Updated stats. Tied for 7th overall







Need to do something about that pesky Czech team!


----------



## Jimbags

so whats the plan for the next discipline? leave weak rigs on SIMAP and hit yoyo with my main?
on a side note my Pentium D 925 @3.0Ghz is turning over 2 WU every hour and 10-15 minutes







on
SIMAP the old girl aint bad, i found this chip at the dump lol


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> so whats the plan for the next discipline? leave weak rigs on SIMAP and hit yoyo with my main?


Sounds like a good idea.

Personally I am going to put 8 threads of my i7 860 on Yoyo and leave my 2550k on Simap.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> Dammit, I ONLY just realised that the [email protected] was the GPU project. I thought it was a CPU one and i stopped it from using my GPU!


Derp!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Sounds like a good idea.
> 
> Personally I am going to put 8 threads of my i7 860 on Yoyo and leave my 2550k on Simap.


I would put everything ya got into yoyo / asteroids and just keep an eye on the simap stats and only run it if someone starts to catch us.

Also, keep burning dem GPUs on Einstein, that czech team just had a pretty big update and have come very close to us!


----------



## mm67

Asteroids seems to take a long time to validate, I finished a set of 6 WU's 30 hours ago and none of them has been validated yet


----------



## labnjab

My 3570k rig is going straight simap once [email protected] is over with. After [email protected] and WCG are over my 3770k is going 4 threads yoyo and 4 threads asteroids


----------



## GingerJohn

There is a _slim_ chance that we could take the next spot in WCG from ESL. It looks like they are dropping off in that event, probably ramping up Yoyo / Asteroids.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> My 3570k rig is going straight simap once [email protected] is over with. After [email protected] and WCG are over my 3770k is going 4 threads yoyo and 4 threads asteroids


I wouldnt bother with SIMAP, no chance to take over a spot, and not much a chance of being taken over.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I wouldnt bother with SIMAP, no chance to take over a spot, and not much a chance of being taken over.


Then I'll put my 3570k on all threads Yoyo until it ends and then all rigs Asteroids till the end.


----------



## Starbomba

I'll leave my i3 running on SIMAP. I'll check which WU's take less time to complete on my Xeon, the longest project will be ran in my 2600k.


----------



## Angrybutcher

SETI.USA and SETI.Germany are now tied for second overall. We're still tied for 7th with the Czech team. We will take over #7 IF we can pull ahead of ESL in WCG before it ends!


----------



## labnjab

Just sent in my first 8 asteroid task from my phones/tablets. Ill let you know what the credit is once its not pending


----------



## Jimbags

sorry if already said. but. which specific tasks in yoyo are best or just do all?


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> sorry if already said. but. which specific tasks in yoyo are best or just do all?


Muons are the shortest run times so it is recommended we just run those. I already have it selected from last year's Pentathlon.


----------



## Tex1954

Well, I am missing out this time and it pizz me off!

Just wait!!!

LOL!










Ps: did Laredo, san antonio, laredo, waco today... headed to Lansing,MI now...


----------



## Wheezo

We miss ya Tex, DarkRyder too.









Must be hot where you are, hope the truck has a good AC


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> We miss ya Tex, DarkRyder too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be hot where you are, hope the truck has a good AC


Pheeuuuweee! Yuppers, hot! But, truck has good A/C so no worries...


----------



## labnjab

Just started getting credits validated for my arm devices (2 droid x2, and 2 galaxy tab 10.1s) . Its looking like 120 points per 1 ghz core which is roughly 1152 ppd total for my 4 dual core devices







Every little bit helps lol


----------



## PR-Imagery

Where does Asteroids come in? Keep seeing it mentioned but its not on the project list









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I think I figured out a way to keep stocking on yoyo tasks without causing problems for other projects. I added rules to BoincTasks to suspend yoyo tasks when their progress goes over 80 %. That way I should have a bunch of almost ready tasks when yoyo starts.


I tried setting mine for 99% but it was suspending at random percentages. I'm using the "Status" tag set at 4,4 to suspend when units start uploading.


----------



## AlphaC

OP hasn't been updated









Looks like we overtook the Czech National Team in Einstein, since they're going all out SIMAP :O


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> OP hasn't been updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we overtook the Czech National Team in Einstein, since they're going all out SIMAP :O


we passed them about 16 hours ago


----------



## Jimbags

sweet just double checking the last 2 disciplines are cpu based right?
also 5th in einstien woohoo go team!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I tried setting mine for 99% but it was suspending at random percentages. I'm using the "Status" tag set at 4,4 to suspend when units start uploading.


Forgot to say it doesn't work so good with muon tasks, but it does work fine with evolution


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> sweet just double checking the last 2 disciplines are cpu based right?
> also 5th in einstien woohoo go team!


That's correct, the last two (Yoyo & Asteroids) are both CPU projects. The only GPU project was Einstein.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I think I figured out a way to keep stocking on yoyo tasks without causing problems for other projects. I added rules to BoincTasks to suspend yoyo tasks when their progress goes over 80 %. That way I should have a bunch of almost ready tasks when yoyo starts.


where do i find this option?
dammit didnt think my gtx 460 could handle 4 WU but it can easily 42mins per wu too!! i didnt think it had a chance... till i realised i could play ME3 while crunching! only slight noticablity, def vram based as my 460 is 2Gb its using 90% vram now and 98% core







so with bout 14 and a half hours of einstein left hopefully i can lift us a little so bummed ididnt do it earlier.
sorry guys


----------



## arvidab

How are we doing in WCG? It ends in 13h and Yoyo takes over, I'm wondering when I should switch over.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> where do i find this option?
> dammit didnt think my gtx 460 could handle 4 WU but it can easily 42mins per wu too!! i didnt think it had a chance... till i realised i could play ME3 while crunching! only slight noticablity, def vram based as my 460 is 2Gb its using 90% vram now and 98% core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so with bout 14 and a half hours of einstein left hopefully i can lift us a little so bummed ididnt do it earlier.
> sorry guys


Right click on a project that you want to add a rule to, from the menu choose Add rule and this screen opens. This is how I defined my yoyo tasks to suspend at 95 %


----------



## ku4jb

Couple of reminders on the evo units, progress can and will exceed 100% at times, let them run until they reach 200% before killing them. (just had one at 129% before it completed)

Evo units have no checkpoints so don't shutdown or crash !!


----------



## Krusher33

I stopped getting new tasks for WCG last night. Finished the last of them and started doing yoyo just now. Muon and ECM only.

WCG I did 76k pts but some were turned in a few hours early. The stats says I did 11k ppd so I guess maybe 55k towards the event?

I stopped doing SIMAP since y'all were saying we aren't going anywhere with those. 6750 for me there.

Einstein is still running for me. A total of 206k pts so far. I'm not sure how much of those are towards event either.


----------



## goodtobeking

We are going to be close as can be in WCG, ESL is 8th and we may be able to take them. There is a 368,972 point difference according to the offical BP stat site. Yesterday we put out 316,493 More points than them. So hopefully they dropped off more today than they did yesterday and we kept going strong.

Does anyone have the live stats page for it and can they post the uptodate difference?? Thanks

EDIT: yoyo is still set from last years BP with only Muon set to run. If we start getting low on WUs I can enable more. But I plan on running my rig 100% yoyo until asteroids hits(already crunched that first WU to get it started). Then I will make a call.


----------



## Angrybutcher

While it was a good run, it's looking like WCG is done for us. We need 211k points to level up and yesterday we did 150k more than the ESL team. Thursday we did 317k more than them. So, we will pass them, however the event ends in 8 hours which is not enough time to do so









IMO, switch to Yoyo now.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i switched my machines over to yoyo when i woke up this morning


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> While it was a good run, it's looking like WCG is done for us. We need 211k points to level up and yesterday we did 150k more than the ESL team. Thursday we did 317k more than them. So, we will pass them, however the event ends in 8 hours which is not enough time to do so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, switch to Yoyo now.


Don't they take awhile to validate? I had just turned in 2 when I posted last.


----------



## Angrybutcher

WCG units do take a while to validate. My point is, our average is not enough to overtake ESL within 7 hours.


----------



## PR-Imagery

On average how long do muon and ecm tasks take? I've got a couple ecm that seem to have gotten stuck with 8hrs on the clock and muon with 5.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> On average how long do muon and ecm tasks take? I've got a couple ecm that seem to have gotten stuck with 8hrs on the clock and muon with 5.


According to the Server Status page muon averages 2.1 hours and ecm averages 6 hours per task.


----------



## labnjab

I havn't been able to get WCG task for the last 24 hours. It says it requires 64kb/s and I'm at 53kb/s, yet when I run a speed test I'm at 18 mb/s. Rather then try and figure it out I'm going all yoyo for a couple of days then splitting it 50/50 yoyo and asteroids


----------



## blazed_1

Running yoyo (ecm) on my 2600k in ubuntu but for some reason it will only run 3 wu's at a time. Anyone have any ideas how to fix this or is it normal? Everything is set to use 100% of the cpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I havn't been able to get WCG task for the last 24 hours. It says it requires 64kb/s and I'm at 53kb/s, yet when I run a speed test I'm at 18 mb/s. Rather then try and figure it out I'm going all yoyo for a couple of days then splitting it 50/50 yoyo and asteroids


WCG ends in less than 3 hrs so I wouldn't sweat it anyway.


----------



## TechCrazy

Currently smashing simap and [email protected] I guess what ppl are saying is start yoyo and so Ill be finishing off the simap and getting those started.

what kind of yoyo should I select? I maybe sticking to simap and [email protected], Im not a fan of wu that takes more than 1hr to finish.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Currently smashing simap and [email protected] I guess what ppl are saying is start yoyo and so Ill be finishing off the simap and getting those started.
> 
> what kind of yoyo should I select? I maybe sticking to simap and [email protected], Im not a fan of wu that takes more than 1hr to finish.


Muon is the shortest on YoYo; I can't remember exactly how long they take, but it's reasonably short. Way better than WCG and ECM, at least.


----------



## arvidab

Found out that I can safely run 4 task of Einstein on my 6970, but there is no advantage over running 3 simultaneously (about 20min/WU either way).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Running yoyo (ecm) on my 2600k in ubuntu but for some reason it will only run 3 wu's at a time. Anyone have any ideas how to fix this or is it normal? Everything is set to use 100% of the cpu.


Could just be that there is no available tasks (for the application you have chosen), check if the log says anything.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> ...Could just be that there is no available tasks (for the application you have chosen), check if the log says anything.


I actually have 20+ tasks downloaded and waiting to run though. Every now and then it will start up a fourth wu, run it for a minute, then put it right back to "waiting to run".


----------



## ku4jb

memory... yoyo details showing 3.8gb

just tried to pull a ecm in a 1gb vm got this in log


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yep, muon and ecm keep getting stuck on my rig. Resumed the first lot, which rolled back from 80, 70, 66.66% to 66.666% or 33.333%, aborted those, started new ones, these have 6min on the clock and reporting 33.333% or 66.666%.

The other apps seem to work fine tho, quite annoying that yoyo is completely ignoring my preferences however...


----------



## ihatelolcats

uh oh. i have 4 muons stuck at 66% too


----------



## Gungnir

They might not be stuck: Yoyo tends to have a lot of trouble reporting the correct progress.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Yep, muon and ecm keep getting stuck on my rig. Resumed the first lot, which rolled back from 80, 70, 66.66% to 66.666% or 33.333%, aborted those, started new ones, these have 6min on the clock and reporting 33.333% or 66.666%.
> 
> The other apps seem to work fine tho, quite annoying that yoyo is completely ignoring my preferences however...


Yeah that is annoying. I had to suspend it so I could finish the WCG's. It kept hogging ALL the resources putting the WCG ones on waiting. Probably won't be able to run them side by side with asteroid I bet.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I have 8 x Muon tasks. 5 on the 3770K and 3 on the 3570k that have been running for between 3 and 6 hrs. They say anything from 53% done to 80%. What to do? I have to go to bed in a mo


----------



## PR-Imagery

They should really fix that then.

Mine had over 12hrs (muon) of run time with a average of ~2hrs for completion according to the server status. I'm trying to stick with other ones but it keeps downloading muon and ecm regardless of my web settings.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> They should really fix that then.
> 
> Mine had over 12hrs (muon) of run time with a average of ~2hrs for completion according to the server status. I'm trying to stick with other ones but it keeps downloading muon and ecm regardless of my web settings.


This is ridiculous. I thought that it was my girlfriends laptop that couldn't handle the work units so I switched it over to Asteroids. Before I did that, work units had reached 15 hrs run time. I did see something on the notice boards saying that on the first time it's run on a client, it's normal to get long run times and variable ones. I have one work unit at 93% and 6 hrs. Another at 5hrs 50 minutes and just 53%. I guess I'll leave it running overnight but what a stupid project for the Pentathlon. Anyone who has run it before has the advantage of getting much lower run times. . . . by the sounds of it. I just hope the WU's actually complete









Edit to add: I've just had 2 x WU's complete at 5 hrs and 6 hrs.


----------



## blazed_1

Just checked again and Yoyo ECM is now running on all 8 cores. I see some posts about it being a resource hog but it's only using about 1.7 out of 4GB RAM.

So far the times I'm seeing are around 1hr 40min for ECM and anywhere frorm 6min to 7hrs for Muon.


----------



## Jimbags

so does mmuon give more credit tho or should we o soley ECM?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> so does mmuon give more credit tho or should we o soley ECM?


I have no idea - I can't even get the website to open to change my preferences before I go to bed. Still up at 1.40am


----------



## Jimbags

dmamn its 08:50 am here i was up till 1am lastnight too thinking E[email protected] finished this morning lol still got a bit to go :/


----------



## Krusher33

Oh my god yoyo is going to drive me nuts! Freaking 8193.333% "Waiting to run". And stuck at 66.666% and 33.333% and all that. Ugh... I'm never running yoyo again after this competition.


----------



## Jimbags

i hear ya man so weird, 2 muon tasks the same one says 5hrs the other 7??? its on the Pentium 925 rig tho


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I have no idea - I can't even get the website to open to change my preferences before I go to bed. Still up at 1.40am


Yoyo will only let me login in Chrome.

I'm sticking to cruncher.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Yoyo will only let me login in Chrome.
> I'm sticking to cruncher.


cruncher?
im a chrome fanboi and no probs here
oh cruncher is a task ive only set muon and ecm should i change?


----------



## Tex1954

Welp, 735 miles later, I'm on 12 hr break at home... doing some SIMAP to help out... every little bit helps...

Still haven't got my replacement PSU's...

Yawnn....


----------



## Jimbags

nearly at 100k for einstein... so proud of my GTX 460 and 8800GT


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm never running yoyo again after this competition.


This! You have to spend hours letting things poke along with no way of knowing if things are progressing or not, then suddenly its done. I had one ECM whose time remaining was counting up.


----------



## Krusher33

Are the issues just on ECM and Muon? Are the others more... sane?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Are the issues just on ECM and Muon? Are the others more... sane?


I just had a crusher go from 9 hours remaining to complete in about 5 minutes. Can't wait to see how long the one with a 38 hour ETA takes.


----------



## ihatelolcats




----------



## Angrybutcher

As mentioned, Yoyo does not report correct times. The first tasks I did this year, instantly jumped up to 87% complete, and sat there for 2 hours before doing anything different. Muon tasks are a lot faster, but only give like 15-20 credits each. Patience is needed for this project. I have not had any truly stuck units unlike Einstein. Ignore the "stuck" percentages and just let it go. They will finish.


----------



## DrEvil

I'm baaaaaaack!!!

Fried my mobo









Bought a new one, so I'm back, just finished installing it.

Here's my new baby!
Asus Maximus V Extreme!!!









Sorry it took so long guys!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Oh my god yoyo is going to drive me nuts! Freaking 8193.333% "Waiting to run". And stuck at 66.666% and 33.333% and all that. Ugh... I'm never running yoyo again after this competition.


That's exactly what i did









Personally i would've taken NFS better, but still, helping on Yoyo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Patience is needed for this project. I have not had any truly stuck units unlike Einstein. Ignore the "stuck" percentages and just let it go. They will finish.


I learned that lesson last year, but only remembered now. It drove me crazy until i remembered i was like that, then i just ignored that.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Cruncher seems a lot more uh, active, got one at 2hrs with 0% complete 27hrs remaining tho









I "think", I had a one or two finish.


----------



## goodtobeking

Ok its offical, this event killed my cap. I got a notice today that I had went over it and they are dropping my speeds because of it...first time for this company lol. Still will do what I can do, thank god Einstein is (basicly)over


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> thank god Einstein is (basicly)over


You said it!
So many problems with that project and my 7950's. However, my 5870's and 6870's ran like a dream.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Well, I've woken up to a crashed system but thankfully it restarted and kept on crunching. Looking at my log for Muon, some tasks completed in as little as 2 minutes and others took 6 or 7 hrs but at least half of them show as 'Missed' in Boinc Tasks. A Harmonious Trees WU seems to have gotten done too and that took 2.5 hrs. I think I'll give those a try! This is by far the worst project I've ever run









On a brighter note, I passed 1 million in Einstein


----------



## mm67

Getting those Evolution units almost ready seems to have worked fine, I have made over 40k points on those already and I still have couple of them running. I have about 1500 Einstein tasks still pending for validation so I'm now thinking if I should stop Einstein and start using freed up threads to do same thing on Asteroids.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Getting those Evolution units almost ready seems to have worked fine, I have made over 40k points on those already and I still have couple of them running. I have about 1500 Einstein tasks still pending for validation so I'm now thinking if I should stop Einstein and start using freed up threads to do same thing on Asteroids.


I'm thinking the same thing. I have over 500 pending work units and it seems a bit pointless to carry on as it will probably take a couple of days to validate what I have. The maximum credit I get per day is around 200K and I have double that in pending WU's.


----------



## ihatelolcats

wow this project is horrible


----------



## Biorganic

Anyone else have yoyo say computation error on a muon task? This OC has been stable for folding and tons of different Boinc projects.


----------



## Jimbags

no computation errors? and my 2500k is @ 4.5Ghz 1.255V, but damn the percentages and times are way outta wack thhis project is horrible. not good for the 2nd last discipline imho! :/


----------



## goodtobeking

Just used my can of spam-be-gone lol

Anyway we are not doing too bad overall. We are 7th overall. Yoyo is hurting us a little, but we have some room for improvement. Not sure if I wanna continue to crunch this, or switch to asteroids at the end of the day


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I don't really want to crunch it but I will as I have two computers. I'll leave the 3770K on it and put the 3570K and laptop on Asteroids








Seems a waste to have my GPU's doing nothing but they take a thread away. . . . . I wonder if I can fold on them with minimum impact on performance


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I don't really want to crunch it but I will as I have two computers. I'll leave the 3770K on it and put the 3570K and laptop on Asteroids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a waste to have my GPU's doing nothing but they take a thread away. . . . . I wonder if I can fold on them with minimum impact on performance


With the latest drivers on the new Zeta core, AMD cards use very little CPU to fold. I get a spike in usage every 2% but other than that it should take very little away from BOINC tasks.
Or you could run Collatz or Moo, they use very little CPU.

Just don't let those cards idle, they need to WORK!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Moo won't run on my 7950's and I didn't think of Collatz - I might give that a go








I've got the core 17, beta work units going on 2 x 7950's and they don't really seem to affect performance at all


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I can't wait to get my card folding. 8 hours to go.


----------



## Krusher33

2 of my yoyo tasks says 11,800% completed and climbing.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Anyone else have yoyo say computation error on a muon task? This OC has been stable for folding and tons of different Boinc projects.


No but I'm pretty sure mine had errored out. Got cruncher and evolution tasks running now with 30min-8hr run times.


----------



## arvidab

Fired up my second 4P on some Yoyo, seems to be a lot less network intense than WCG and SIMAP. I like how they take several hours to complete.

Also turned in my first Asteroid WU on my phone, Snapdragon S4 1.5GHz quad core CPU, about 13 hours effective time.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yoyo, seems to be a lot less network intense than WCG and SIMAP. I like how they take several hours to complete.


That's what it wants you to think.


----------



## labnjab

I've got about 2k points from my phones/ tablets on asteroids. With only a few hrs left of [email protected] I've started my gpus folding again. My main rig is running all yoyo and my other rig is all asteroids. Sometime tomorrow Ill start asteroids on the main rig too


----------



## AlphaC

I submitted an Asteroids WU on May 11th (yesterday) to test if it works properly. It still is waiting for validation...
"11 May 2013, 3:40:10 UTC Completed, waiting for validation"

Any idea when to actually start it? Countdown on OP is 1 day 4 hours, but does that take into account validating time?


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I submitted an Asteroids WU on May 11th (yesterday) to test if it works properly. It still is waiting for validation...
> "11 May 2013, 3:40:10 UTC Completed, waiting for validation"
> 
> Any idea when to actually start it? Countdown on OP is 1 day 4 hours, but does that take into account validating time?


I don't know, Asteroids tends to have long validation times, though its variable. Sometimes they go quickly, other times it takes a week or more.


----------



## mm67

I have about 600 tasks of Asteroids running already but I will stop them at 95 % like I did with yoyo tasks


----------



## TechCrazy

Just a little time frame update:

WCG has ended.

As of 8pm EST 5/12 [email protected] has ended.

As of 8pm EST 5/18 SIMAP has ended.

Yoyo has started.

As of 8pm EST 5/13 ASTEROIDS will begin


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

You got the date right (I think!) but Simap hasn't ended yet


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> As of 8pm EST 5/18 SIMAP has ended.


In deed it hasnt but if you look closer it says 5/18.. K fixed for you.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm ditching Muon. I've got 2 units still working apparently that are irritating me... 1 has been working 15 hours and the other has been working 19 hours.


----------



## gamer11200

[email protected] has the largest runtime range for work units that I have ever seen
Application unsent in progress avg runtime of last 100 results in h (min-max) user in last 24h
Cruncher ogr 1,747 23,783 5.19 (0.30-18.02) 143
[email protected] 350 5,091 10.70 (5.26-27.99) 27
Muon 244 47,956 3.07 (0.04-18.16) 114
ecm 1,952 30,012 2.07 (0.28-19.47) 112
Harmonious Trees 4 922 5.33 (2.38-18.96) 85

No matter what application you select, you'll still have a good chance of getting hit with a work unit that takes over 12 hours. On the bright side though, we are getting credited for the CPU time per unit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Any idea when to actually start it? Countdown on OP is 1 day 4 hours, but does that take into account validating time?


Start it a few hours earlier. The countdown times in the OP are for the time range where granted credits for that respective project will be counted.


----------



## DarkRyder

well i'm back from vaca guys, time to get some work into gear...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> well i'm back from vaca guys, time to get some work into gear...


Hey! Welcome back. I trust you are chilaxed and ready to rumble







!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> well i'm back from vaca guys, time to get some work into gear...


Good to have ya back - we was wondering where you were at


----------



## Genesis1984

Perhaps he was actually kidnapped by one of the other teams and forced to crunch for them. Then they falsified his memory to make him think that he was on vacation.


----------



## Krusher33

Anyone not getting Asteroids work like me? I only got to work 1 and that was it.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Anyone not getting Asteroids work like me? I only got to work 1 and that was it.


try updating again? Just downloaded new WUs like 2 seconds ago

My WU submitted 24 hours ago didn't validate yet though... seems slow


----------



## Sethy666

No issue here - Ive got a ton of the little buggers


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Anyone not getting Asteroids work like me? I only got to work 1 and that was it.
> 
> 
> 
> try updating again? Just downloaded new WUs like 2 seconds ago
> 
> My WU submitted 24 hours ago didn't validate yet though... seems slow
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> No issue here - Ive got a ton of the little buggers


I hit that update button and still nothing.

GOD I hate yoyo! I suspend yoyo and sure enough I'm getting them now.


----------



## goodtobeking

We have a lot of points we can make up in yoyo. Hopefully the other teams are not sandbagging too many Asteroids WUs.

On a side note though, my sig rig has a leak somewhere in the loop. I have been running fine for over a month and now all of a sudden my reservoir is getting low on water and making a lot of water noise. Last couple days I added some water to it, and now its back down slightly. I checked all the blocks, fittings, radiators, pump, reservoir, and all the other parts in my loop. And I have yet to find any wet spots or water marks. Literally have a light layer of dust covering the inside of my case everywhere, but no spots that look like they had water. After this event is done I am going to tear it all apart and redo it I guess.

Still love watercooling. Just a lot of money and isnt fool proof. But cant argue with GPU crunching temps not exceeding 50C max on 2 6970s and a 7970 with minimal noise.


----------



## Krusher33

Sorry, but I hate yoyo so much that I have set it to not receive new tasks. I'm putting full resources to asteroid as soon as they're done.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Sorry, but I hate yoyo so much that I have set it to not receive new tasks. I'm putting full resources to asteroid as soon as they're done.


It's like the old Ron Popei and his rotisserie....."Set it and forget it". Ignore the BOINC client while yoyo runs. You cannot watch the times as they are not accurate.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah but it has been causing problems for everything else for me. IE: I couldn't finish all my WCG and Einstein projects till I suspended yoyo.


----------



## Sqrldg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah but it has been causing problems for everything else for me. IE: I couldn't finish all my WCG and Einstein projects till I suspended yoyo.


Same here...


----------



## Angrybutcher

With too large of a cache (like my 4 days), ECM tasks from Yoyo always run "High priority" and ignore everything else. They do give decent points however.


----------



## Jimbags

so ignore the yoyo wu evolution @home, thats says 24+hrs remaining, should it clear in less time? or should i not run these wu at all?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

My motherboard is 'out for delivery' and should be here soon. I have a pile of bits waiting to be put together. No, it's not another 3770K - It's my pentium G860 in that box







Only a dual core but may as well put it to use! Hope the PSU and HDD still work!


----------



## mm67

We need more people on yoyo or the Chinese will soon pass us on overall stats as well


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> With too large of a cache (like my 4 days), ECM tasks from Yoyo always run "High priority" and ignore everything else. They do give decent points however.


Yoyo tasks will get priority because some sub projects have a relatively short project deadline, and a highly variable and sometimes long runtime.


----------



## Go Gators!

Busy weekend, but I just started Yoyo to run along with SIMAP. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> so ignore the yoyo wu evolution @home, thats says 24+hrs remaining, should it clear in less time? or should i not run these wu at all?


I've still got 1 running for 32 and 1 running for 36 hours now.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> We need more people on yoyo or the Chinese will soon pass us on overall stats as well


I think they already have. I have every system on yoyo.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I think they already have. I have every system on yoyo.


Looks like it, now we will have to stay ahead of them on both yoyo and Asteroids to make overall 7th


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Looks like it, now we will have to stay ahead of them on both yoyo and Asteroids to make overall 7th


It's at times like this I wish I had a couple intel 2p's with 32 threads running full blast!









I just saw this thread over in the folding section, do you think this would work for us in the pentathlon or would it not be good to do?

http://www.overclock.net/forum/unread/1390773


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> It's at times like this I wish I had a couple intel 2p's with 32 threads running full blast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this thread over in the folding section, do you think this would work for us in the pentathlon or would it not be good to do?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/unread/1390773


I think you could run a Linux client on it but it's probably too expensive like those guys said.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I think you could run a Linux client on it but it's probably too expensive like those guys said.


Yeah I just finished looking over the site, it seems like a lot to get setup for just a small period to use before you have to start paying.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Good to have ya back - we was wondering where you were at


well you know i couldnt go far


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Perhaps he was actually kidnapped by one of the other teams and forced to crunch for them. Then they falsified his memory to make him think that he was on vacation.


Never!!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

My pile of spare parts turned into a working computer








Amazing that an old 160GB hard drive still works after being in a box for the last 5 years








It's another two threads on Asteroids anyway and I have the option to upgrade it to a quad core in the future. . . . or add in a graphics card . . . . will it never end?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> well you know i couldnt go far


We missed your GPU prowess on Einstein! Even still, we did quite well I think. Good to have ya back!

Hope you fired up some yoyo, team china is chuggin out some good numbers, might pass us soon!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> My pile of spare parts turned into a working computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing that an old 160GB hard drive still works after being in a box for the last 5 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's another two threads on Asteroids anyway and I have the option to upgrade it to a quad core in the future. . . . or add in a graphics card . . . . will it never end?


Nope.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've still got 1 running for 32 and 1 running for 36 hours now.


The only tasks I run for Yoyo are ECM and Muon. The others all take too long.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've still got 1 running for 32 and 1 running for 36 hours now.
> 
> 
> 
> The only tasks I run for Yoyo are ECM and Muon. The others all take too long.
Click to expand...

The 2 I mentioned are Muon.


----------



## Angrybutcher

That's a bit insane lol. I have seen some long tasks, but never that long for Muon.

Here's my laptop so far. Even this 12-13 hour Muon is a bit "abnormal"


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah and that's why I'm not doing them anymore because what if we get stuck on units that won't get done by the end of the discipline's end of event AND get validated in time even?


----------



## Angrybutcher

I believe yoyo's validation is instantaneous. It's really difficult to track your work with them though, as they purge completed stats very quickly, which leads me to believe you get instant credit. But in your case, who knows if those tasks would ever complete lol


----------



## PR-Imagery

Switching over to Asteroids now. Got Simap loaded on the P4 still as well.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've still got 1 running for 32 and 1 running for 36 hours now.
> 
> 
> 
> The only tasks I run for Yoyo are ECM and Muon. The others all take too long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2 I mentioned are Muon.
Click to expand...

Yeaaa, I would've killed those once they passed 20hrs









Wonder how many points they'd be worth when they actually finish. I think someone mentioned muon are only worth like 20points.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Muon points vary and are usually pretty low. However, their normal completion time is like 30min - 2 hours. I would imagine it would be a couple hundred points, but still not worth it for that amount of processing time.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Yeaaa, I would've killed those once they passed 20hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how many points they'd be worth when they actually finish. I think someone mentioned muon are only worth like 20points.


Depends on the run time, but usually they are around 150pnts / 10000 seconds of runtime. And yes it does scale. In fact, my 46k second runtime Muon WU posted slightly better PPD than the 600 seconds Muon WU.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Yeesh....


----------



## Krusher33

Meh, my ECM tasks are going to take over 20 hours too.


----------



## Angrybutcher

If you're going to run Asteroids instead of Yoyo, I'd let your partially worked units finish. I have 13 pending from last night that have not yet validated.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I'm waiting for yoyo to finish and then I'll fire asteroids up.


----------



## Angrybutcher

If you haven't already, close and reopen the BOINC client, telling it to stop all processes when it closes. That might kick those crazy units into shape. Doing that worked for me with Einstein. I know it's hard to let go, but I would also dump those crazy ones if they don't finish in the next hour or two.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> If you haven't already, close and reopen the BOINC client, telling it to stop all processes when it closes. That might kick those crazy units into shape. Doing that worked for me with Einstein. I know it's hard to let go, but I would also dump those crazy ones if they don't finish in the next hour or two.


Just be wary that on some of those super long ones you might be giving up 500-1000 points by killing it.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah that's been done a few times including Update button and the suspend/resume.


----------



## DarkRyder

just joined [email protected] i mean [email protected]









stuck a few pcs on there, let them finish the work they have then they should be dongles deep in the asteroid work lol


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> just joined [email protected] i mean [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuck a few pcs on there, let them finish the work they have then they should be dongles deep in the asteroid work lol


Thank you for the disturbing mental images.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> just joined [email protected] i mean [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuck a few pcs on there, let them finish the work they have then they should be dongles deep in the asteroid work lol


Could use some help on yoyo. We "should" jump 2 spots here soon, but may also get passed by those pesky Chinese.


----------



## Whodat1972

Anyone have a problem with the screensaver freezing up from time to time, or is that just my bug?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whodat1972*
> 
> Anyone have a problem with the screensaver freezing up from time to time, or is that just my bug?


If you want the best PPD, turn off the screensaver. Back in the early days of SETI, using the Screensaver actually made work take about twice as long to complete. I haven't used it since.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

It's odd that clock speed has no affect on competition time for Asteroids WU's. The ones on my G860 @ 3Ghz get done as quick as the ones on my 3770K at 4.5Ghz!


----------



## ktester

are their any more gpu tasks in this event
and and their any events after this one with boinc on folding
i want to start getting in folding but just for folding events


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> are their any more gpu tasks in this event
> and and their any events after this one with boinc on folding
> i want to start getting in folding but just for folding events


For this event there aren't any more gpu tasks.

For folding and boinc there are the monthly Foldathons and Boincers Gone Bonkers events.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> are their any more gpu tasks in this event
> and and their any events after this one with boinc on folding
> i want to start getting in folding but just for folding events


There aren't any more GPU projects in the Pentathlon; Einstein was the only one. If you want to help the BOINC team in the future, there are also monthly BGBs, which are similar to the Foldathons.


----------



## ktester

thxs guys


----------



## arvidab

Broke 500k total today.

Currently, one 4P is crunching Yoyo and the other is chewing on some Asteroids. The other rigs are going full out on Yoyo.

How have OCN placed in previous years Pent's?


----------



## Genesis1984

Is there a way to force yoyo to use only 3 of my 4 cores? I was planning (if possible) to run the asteroids on my laptop + one asteroid on my main rig and 3 yoyo on my main rig.

EDIT: Nevermind. The custom profiles for my main rig started working.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke 500k total today.
> 
> Currently, one 4P is crunching Yoyo and the other is chewing on some Asteroids. The other rigs are going full out on Yoyo.
> 
> How have OCN placed in previous years Pent's?


I am not sure but i think last year we placed 10th and the year before was 21st? If i am wrong I'm sure someone will correct me


----------



## gamer11200

21st in 2011
10th in 2012.

This and many more awesome stats at: http://www.overclock.net/t/1349368/history-of-the-overclock-net-boinc-team/0_20

Also, [email protected] starts in a few minutes. It's the final discipline of this year's Pentathlon. Let's give it our all! Remember to make sure that you are on team Overclock.net for all projects so it counts towards our team totals.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> Is there a way to force yoyo to use only 3 of my 4 cores? I was planning (if possible) to run the asteroids on my laptop + one asteroid on my main rig and 3 yoyo on my main rig.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. The custom profiles for my main rig started working.


If what you are asking is can you run 3 out of 4 cores of your rig, go to Tools-Computing preference-On multiprocessor systems use at most (75%) % of processors.

But if you want to run 3 yoyo and 1 asteroid, I think its possible but not sure exactly how to do it. Maybe make an app file for it

EDIT: ASTEROIDS IS LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have my backup rig running that, sig rig is running YOYO 100% baby


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Dumped 50+ Asteroids WU's. 1.15am here so going to bed - night all


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Dumped 50+ Asteroids WU's. 1.15am here so going to bed - night all


Goodnight Doc! It's hard to pull away from the computer for sleep now that we are in the home stretch.


----------



## bfromcolo

I've got a YoYo evolution task at 113% and climbing, 11 hours so far. Is this likely to complete normally or should I kill it? I know these tasks have some problems with completion percentages, but over 100%?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Let it go for a while more. I had a couple that ran past 100% but those finished at around 9hours


----------



## Genesis1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> If what you are asking is can you run 3 out of 4 cores of your rig, go to Tools-Computing preference-On multiprocessor systems use at most (75%) % of processors.
> 
> But if you want to run 3 yoyo and 1 asteroid, I think its possible but not sure exactly how to do it. Maybe make an app file for it
> 
> EDIT: ASTEROIDS IS LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have my backup rig running that, sig rig is running YOYO 100% baby


My idea was to have 3 yoyo tasks running on my main rig and 3 asteroid tasks running between my laptop's dual core + 1 core of my main rig. I set yoyo (on the home profile that my main righ is set to use) to 75 resource share (75%) and I set the asteroids home profile (again, for my main rig) to 25 resource share. I don't know if this is what I should have done, but it seems to have accomplished what I had intended on doing.
For the record I'm running two SIMAP WUs on my family's pentium D dual core.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Let it go for a while more. I had a couple that ran past 100% but those finished at around 9hours


I've finally killed mine that were 42 and 46 hours. I also killed the other 2 that were 8+ hours. That's a enough yooyoo for me. I'm switching to all Asteroids.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've finally killed mine that were 42 and 46 hours. I also killed the other 2 that were 8+ hours. That's a enough yooyoo for me. I'm switching to all Asteroids.


It finally finished at 130% after 12.5 hours and returned 700 points.


----------



## Sethy666

Have been running Asteriods for the last day or so...

All (75) · In progress (0) · Validation pending (56) · Validation inconclusive (0) · Valid (19) · Invalid (0) · Error (0)

Getting 120 pts per WU.

I'd better get some more WU when i get home from work!


----------



## Gungnir

As annoying as Yoyo is, I think I like it more than Asteroids, which seems to be able to slow my system to a crawl, even when running on only 3 cores. I might be switching back in a day or two.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Have been running Asteriods for the last day or so...
> 
> All (75) · In progress (0) · Validation pending (56) · Validation inconclusive (0) · Valid (19) · Invalid (0) · Error (0)
> 
> Getting 120 pts per WU.
> 
> I'd better get some more WU when i get home from work!


State: All (48) · In progress (11) · Validation pending (30) · Validation inconclusive (1) · Valid (6) · Invalid (0) · Error (0)

I seem to be getting work units but validation is really slow.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

State: All (1165) · In progress (1034) · Validation pending (58) · Validation inconclusive (0) · Valid (72) · Invalid (0) · Error (1)
I think I downloaded too many tasks


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> State: All (1165) · In progress (1034) · Validation pending (58) · Validation inconclusive (0) · Valid (72) · Invalid (0) · Error (1)
> I think I downloaded too many tasks


Wish you could send some to me, overnight I completed all asteroids tasks on my main.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I had to hit the update button to get them to upload and download new ones.


----------



## Biorganic

Been Doing that... I have mine setup to update every time a WU is finished.... Still no new Asteroids WUs, I even reset the project on my main.

Doc must have stolen all the work...









*Edit* I suspended Yoyo and it downloaded new tasks. I think I will write a formal complaint about the projects that are up for selection during pentathlon. They need to only allow projects that run _relatively_ smoothly. Between yoyo (which is basically just broken) and einstein hating 7000 series cards, this has been rather frustrating.


----------



## Krusher33

Something's up for you then. It was just 1.5 hours ago that I saw all my Asteroids finished yet no new work. I clicked update and it uploaded the finished ones and downloaded a bunch.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Something's up for you then. It was just 1.5 hours ago that I saw all my Asteroids finished yet no new work. I clicked update and it uploaded the finished ones and downloaded a bunch.


If I recall you stopped running "yoho hum diddly dumb" a while ago.







Which was most likely the issue


----------



## Krusher33

I'm talking about Asteroids.

I deleted yoyo and not touching that one with a 10-foot pole ever again.


----------



## Finrond

Why all the yoyo hate? Its not a broken project at all.

I'd say asteroids is worse, I have yet to get a single WU validated (granted I've only crunched ~ 15-20 so far)


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Strange how you aren't getting any work. I just checked the server status and it says that it has 726,172 unsent WU's








I agree with Bio about the choice of projects. I didn't have a problem running Einstein but it was a poor project choice for this event. Days later and I still have over 300 WU's pending validation. I think a strongly worded email is in order


----------



## mm67

I prefer yoyo since it gives point instantly, Pentathlon shouldn't have any projects that take ages to validate tasks.


----------



## GingerJohn

No need for strongly worded e-mails, or any angst.

If you have an issue or concerns with the tasks chosen then discuss it with Gamer, he will be better able to present suggestions to the pentathlon organizers that may actually get listened to - we have a team leader for a reason.


----------



## Finrond

Let us remember that WE (the participating teams) are the ones that choose the projects to a certain extent. If you have an issue, take it up with the teams that voted for it.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm talking about Asteroids.
> 
> I deleted yoyo and not touching that one with a 10-foot pole ever again.


I had to suspend yoyo to get new tasks for Asteroids.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Why all the yoyo hate? Its not a broken project at all.
> 
> I'd say asteroids is worse, I have yet to get a single WU validated (granted I've only crunched ~ 15-20 so far)


I agree on validation times but check above for broken. When a project won't allow me to download tasks for a different project there is something up. Also, muon tasks keep giving me computation errors. On an OC that is folding stable (for 10+ days), 24 hr prime w/avx stable, and BOINC stable. Not to mention I went and bumped the voltage anyway, still comp errors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Strange how you aren't getting any work. I just checked the server status and it says that it has 726,172 unsent WU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Bio about the choice of projects. I didn't have a problem running Einstein but it was a poor project choice for this event. Days later and I still have over 300 WU's pending validation. I think a strongly worded email is in order


Agreed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> No need for strongly worded e-mails, or any angst.
> 
> If you have an issue or concerns with the tasks chosen then discuss it with Gamer, he will be better able to present suggestions to the pentathlon organizers that may actually get listened to - we have a team leader for a reason.


True. I wasn't going to be strongly wording the email, I was going to be diplomatic yet firm.







I don't have issue with the team voting process, more with the projects available to be voted on. They should be rock stable and maximum compatibility with hardware would be a plus.


----------



## Finrond

Every project will tax a CPU in a different manner, and an OC may be stable for one or most projects but not another (in the same manner that Einstein doesn't like overclocks at all). Yoyo doesn't "prevent" another project from downloading WU's; I would say it might have to do with your work buffer as some yoyo tasks have an extraordinarily long estimated run time that will "fill" your work buffer. I had the same thing happen, extended my work queue by 24 hours and BOOM asteroid tasks.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Why all the yoyo hate? Its not a broken project at all.
> 
> I'd say asteroids is worse, I have yet to get a single WU validated (granted I've only crunched ~ 15-20 so far)


It works fine when it's the ONLY project on the rig and the preferences you set doesn't matter. But it does not play nice with other projects. I had even set it to 25% resource yet it would still run on all of my cores depending on what I set in the main preferences. Not only that, but nothing would work with WCG or Einstein unless I had suspended yoyo. Be it download new tasks, upload completed ones, or just plain work some tasks. I nearly didn't have the last of those tasks done in on time because of yoyo holding them back.

I also have problems with it because I had one Muon task that I aborted when it was still running for 42 hours and another Muon task that I aborted when it was still running for 46 hours. And then I also landed on 2 ECM tasks that would take 8 hours each according to the BOINC manager. Someone did say that sometimes the project will give you a task that will take awhile. So rather than risk getting those LONG units on the last day of the discipline, I'm ditching it and going for Asteroid one that seems to be much more consistent completion times.

That bobo of a yoyo is just not for me. It hates me.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Every project will tax a CPU in a different manner, and an OC may be stable for one or most projects but not another (in the same manner that Einstein doesn't like overclocks at all). Yoyo doesn't "prevent" another project from downloading WU's; I would say it might have to do with your work buffer as some yoyo tasks have an extraordinarily long estimated run time that will "fill" your work buffer. I had the same thing happen, extended my work queue by 24 hours and BOOM asteroid tasks.


It did hold back downloading WCG and Einstein tasks for me. I spent an entire day trying click update button and restarting the client and what not. Once I suspended yoyo... BOOM the WCG and Einstein tasks downloaded for me. I was trying to work some yoyo tasks before its discipline started but it was holding my other ones back.


----------



## Angrybutcher

For those with connection issues on Asteroids, they had a Firewall crash, first post on their page.

http://asteroidsathome.net/boinc/

That said, out of 24 work units I've submitted, only 1 has been validated


----------



## Finrond

Yup, just had my first WU validated! Success!


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, all the asteroid tasks I uploaded this morning has already been validated.


----------



## Finrond

I need more rigs. I want to crunch yoyo so we can pass teams. But then i want to crunch asteroids so we can pass teams!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I need more rigs. I want to crunch yoyo so we can pass teams. But then i want to crunch asteroids so we can pass teams!


It's a really close race. We're sitting 9th, but could easily be 6th with an 11 point swing. That's only 2 places in Yoyo and Asteroids! We are within reach of both


----------



## DarkRyder

i am gonna grape the asteroids in the mouth!


----------



## Krusher33

You gonna wut?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> No need for strongly worded e-mails, or any angst.
> 
> If you have an issue or concerns with the tasks chosen then discuss it with Gamer, he will be better able to present suggestions to the pentathlon organizers that may actually get listened to - we have a team leader for a reason.


It was meant in a tongue in cheek kind of way - I don't do strongly worded anything's








It would be good to have a discussion and gather people's thoughts and opinions at the end of the event and then maybe Gamer or one of the other guys could enter into a dialogue with whoever organizes the event with the intention of making it better for next time


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It works fine when it's the ONLY project on the rig and the preferences you set doesn't matter. But it does not play nice with other projects. I had even set it to 25% resource yet it would still run on all of my cores depending on what I set in the main preferences. Not only that, but nothing would work with WCG or Einstein unless I had suspended yoyo. Be it download new tasks, upload completed ones, or just plain work some tasks. I nearly didn't have the last of those tasks done in on time because of yoyo holding them back.
> 
> I also have problems with it because I had one Muon task that I aborted when it was still running for 42 hours and another Muon task that I aborted when it was still running for 46 hours. And then I also landed on 2 ECM tasks that would take 8 hours each according to the BOINC manager. Someone did say that sometimes the project will give you a task that will take awhile. So rather than risk getting those LONG units on the last day of the discipline, I'm ditching it and going for Asteroid one that seems to be much more consistent completion times.
> 
> That bobo of a yoyo is just not for me. It hates me.


My rigs seem to disagree with you about running Asteroids and yoyo together











Not a bad day, 59000 on yoyo and 24000 on Asteroids


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> My rigs seem to disagree with you about running Asteroids and yoyo together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad day, 59000 on yoyo and 24000 on Asteroids


What client is that? Looks nice!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> What client is that? Looks nice!


That's just BoincTasks showing status of 5 rigs


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> That's just BoincTasks showing status of 5 rigs


Nice, never heard of it until now. Pretty odd since I've been BOINCing ever since SETI was in its infant stage lol. Anything I need to do to start it? Does it run side by side with the regular BOINC manager or just never start the default and use just this?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> That's just BoincTasks showing status of 5 rigs


I didn't know it could do that! I've got it installed on 4 computers here and set it up on each individually.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Nice, never heard of it until now. Pretty odd since I've been BOINCing ever since SETI was in its infant stage lol. Anything I need to do to start it? Does it run side by side with the regular BOINC manager or just never start the default and use just this?


It just runs side by side with regular Boinc Manager, I added this to options in cc_config.xml :

Code:



Code:


<allow_remote_gui_rpc>1</allow_remote_gui_rpc>

and put a password in gui_rpc_auth.cfg file


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Why all the yoyo hate? Its not a broken project at all.


Maybe because it completely ignored our preferences.









I only wanted cruncher and evolution tasks, it still downloaded ecm and muon tasks; which were promptly aborted, and then it downloaded even more muons... And then the progress issues and extremely variable run times; nope, do not want. They need to fix the ecm and muon units.

*Just had 7 Asteroids get aborted by the server; completed, started uploading, then said aborted; task status says cancelled by server... why?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It works fine when it's the ONLY project on the rig and the preferences you set doesn't matter. But it does not play nice with other projects. I had even set it to 25% resource yet it would still run on all of my cores depending on what I set in the main preferences. Not only that, but nothing would work with WCG or Einstein unless I had suspended yoyo. Be it download new tasks, upload completed ones, or just plain work some tasks. I nearly didn't have the last of those tasks done in on time because of yoyo holding them back.
> 
> I also have problems with it because I had one Muon task that I aborted when it was still running for 42 hours and another Muon task that I aborted when it was still running for 46 hours. And then I also landed on 2 ECM tasks that would take 8 hours each according to the BOINC manager. Someone did say that sometimes the project will give you a task that will take awhile. So rather than risk getting those LONG units on the last day of the discipline, I'm ditching it and going for Asteroid one that seems to be much more consistent completion times.
> 
> That bobo of a yoyo is just not for me. It hates me.
> 
> 
> 
> My rigs seem to disagree with you about running Asteroids and yoyo together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad day, 59000 on yoyo and 24000 on Asteroids
Click to expand...

Those are all on the same computer?

Because that's what I'm having issues with. yoyo won't split 50/50 with asteroids. Not only that but when all asteroids was done, asteroids wouldn't upload new tasks till I suspended yoyo.


----------



## mm67

Strange, I get exactly those projects that I choose in preferences, I switched from evolution to ecm since I lost some work thanks to a power outage and evolution not using checkpoints.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Maybe because it completely ignored our preferences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only wanted cruncher and evolution tasks, it still downloaded ecm and muon tasks; which were promptly aborted, and then it downloaded even more muons... And then the progress issues and extremely variable run times; nope, do not want. They need to fix the ecm and muon units.


thats odd, my subproject preferences work just fine...


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Those are all on the same computer?
> .


That's from 5 rigs, but 3 of them are running Asteroids and yoyo simultaneously in that picture


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> It just runs side by side with regular Boinc Manager, I added this to options in cc_config.xml :
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <allow_remote_gui_rpc>1</allow_remote_gui_rpc>
> 
> and put a password in gui_rpc_auth.cfg file


I had tried to get that working a while back and failed! +1







Thanks


----------



## Angrybutcher

Now I'll need to setup firewall rules to track my home pc from work lol


----------



## Finrond

Sometimes those long runtimes can give a glorious payoff:



EDIT: UGH, wish to buy bitmaps. anyway, 2625 pnts


----------



## Krusher33

How long would you have let it run for if it kept running? I wasn't sure if the 2 that I had over 40 hours on would ever finish.


----------



## GingerJohn

We just moved up to joint 8th with Team China.

Hopefully we will move up a couple of places in Asteroids fairly soon, especially with Ryder "graping it in the mouth"


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> We just moved up to joint 8th with Team China.
> 
> Hopefully we will move up a couple of places in Asteroids fairly soon, especially with Ryder "graping it in the mouth"


Well if we can sneak past them in yoyo that would be good too (~105k points back)


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How long would you have let it run for if it kept running? I wasn't sure if the 2 that I had over 40 hours on would ever finish.


I haven't had a lot of experience with yoyo tasks actually getting hung (even though it may seem like it sometimes). I probably would have just let it go.


----------



## mm67

Overall 7h looks possible, 6th might be harder


----------



## Finrond

Hot damn, some guy at SETI.USA put up 900k yoyo points yesterday...

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/52/user/detail/22343/lastDays


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Seeing as Dark is hitting Asteroids, I'll switch my 3770K back onto Yoyo


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How long would you have let it run for if it kept running? I wasn't sure if the 2 that I had over 40 hours on would ever finish.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a lot of experience with yoyo tasks actually getting hung (even though it may seem like it sometimes). I probably would have just let it go.
Click to expand...

For how long though? Mine was running for over 40 hours with 11,000% done stats.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> For how long though? Mine was running for over 40 hours with 11,000% done stats.


Thats a good question... had my tasks gotten past 48 hours I probably would have killed it. The longest WU I've crunched from yoyo before was in the 50-70 hour range but that was a harmonious trees WU on a slow (2.1ghz) athlon 64.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Seeing as Dark is hitting Asteroids, I'll switch my 3770K back onto Yoyo


I'll also keep my rigs at 100% yoyo / 20% asteroids ratio until yoyo is finished. Then it's full ahead on asteroids


----------



## Finrond

I think we could actually pull off a 6th place finish here, DC Russian union just lost 10 points in asteroids, and they may lose another 10 in the next day or 2, which would put them well behind us. We are also very close to gaining a position in asteroids which would give us 6th place over team 2ch (by 1 point). The big wildcards are: will 2ch gain in yoyo (looks like they might); Will Team China gain in asteroids (looks like they might) and will we gain over Team China in yoyo?

Man this is exciting.

EDIT: another wildcard: looks like DC russian is starting to put out some numbers in yoyo, will they gain enough spots to contend with 8th/7th/6th place?


----------



## TechCrazy

So is SIMAP not worth crunching anymore?


----------



## Angrybutcher

We should gain a spot in Asteroids at some point today as well. Another spot in Yoyo seems unlikely though but entirely possible. We also need to watch out in SIMAP. Based on averages, we should be fine, but our production has continued to drop and we are being gained on.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I think we could actually pull off a 6th place finish here, DC Russian union just lost 10 points in asteroids, and they may lose another 10 in the next day or 2, which would put them well behind us. We are also very close to gaining a position in asteroids which would give us 6th place over team 2ch (by 1 point). The big wildcards are: will 2ch gain in yoyo (looks like they might); Will Team China gain in asteroids (looks like they might) and will we gain over Team China in yoyo?
> 
> Man this is exciting.
> 
> EDIT: another wildcard: looks like DC russian is starting to put out some numbers in yoyo, will they gain enough spots to contend with 8th/7th/6th place?


Wish I could see what you're looking at.


----------



## TechCrazy

Well in that case I will continue to run SIMAP


----------



## Gungnir

I just had a Muon WU that took 89s to run, and gave 1.9 credits. Wow these vary a lot.


----------



## GingerJohn

Wow! We just jumped to 6th place!









How on Earth did that happen?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Wow! We just jumped to 6th place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on Earth did that happen?


Because there's now only 6 points between #6 and #9







Looks like China dropped in Asteroids and DC dropped in Yoyo.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Wish I could see what you're looking at.


Im just looking at the stats page on the pentathlon website and inferring things based on recent production.


----------



## AlphaC

Currently stopped doing SIMAP to do 100% asteroids til the end

Is this optimal?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Currently stopped doing SIMAP to do 100% asteroids til the end
> 
> Is this optimal?


Probably, but keep an eye on SIMAP to make sure we dont get passed.


----------



## arvidab

6th, nice work guys!


----------



## bfromcolo

Less than 13% of the asteroid work units I have completed since this discipline started have been validated, it's going to be hard to make a contribution if this continues. YoYo was ticking me off but at least when they eventually finished you got something for it.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Less than 13% of the asteroid work units I have completed since this discipline started have been validated, it's going to be hard to make a contribution if this continues. YoYo was ticking me off but at least when they eventually finished you got something for it.


Indeed.

Woot for 6th!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Currently stopped doing SIMAP to do 100% asteroids til the end
> 
> Is this optimal?


Im running both at the moment.... go, go, go!


----------



## Biorganic

I don't think completely bailing on simap is a great idea. Based on BOINCstats Daily output, if ours drops much more they will overtake us and this could cost us a place in the pentathlon.

As it stands now they would overtake us in ~5 days. We basically need to hold them off for 4 days. Too early to quit SIMAP


----------



## ihatelolcats

i wish i had done more simap instead of wasting time on yoyo


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I don't think completely bailing on simap is a great idea. Based on BOINCstats Daily output, if ours drops much more they will overtake us and this could cost us a place in the pentathlon.
> 
> As it stands now they would overtake us in ~5 days. We basically need to hold them off for 4 days. Too early to quit SIMAP


50/50 then? XD

only 3 days 23 hours left


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I don't think completely bailing on simap is a great idea. Based on BOINCstats Daily output, if ours drops much more they will overtake us and this could cost us a place in the pentathlon.
> 
> As it stands now they would overtake us in ~5 days. We basically need to hold them off for 4 days. Too early to quit SIMAP


We look to be on the verge of getting passed in yoyo too.


----------



## Gungnir

I'm going all out on Yoyo for now; might switch over to SIMAP if needed.

Oh, also, a bit of DiRT








Too bad it doesn't count towards the Pentathlon, but it's not hurting my CPU performance at least.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> 50/50 then? XD
> 
> *only 3 days 23 hours left*


Which is ~ 4 days








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> We look to be on the verge of getting passed in yoyo too.


With Dark running FULL TILT on Asteroids, I have moved my i7 onto Yoyo exclusively. Hopefully we can hold 6th


----------



## AlphaC

I meant holding them off for 4 days means going all the way to the end


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i wish i had done more simap instead of wasting time on yoyo


Actually yoyo is a closer battle at the moment.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I meant holding them off for 4 days means going all the way to the end


It's possible if our SIMAP numbers are high enough in the next couple days that we could quit for the last day or so. Who knows?


----------



## tictoc

This is my current mix of tasks. The i7 in my laptop loves runnning yoyo. Do you guys think I should change anything?


----------



## mm67

I think we should focus more on yoyo if we want to make it 6th overall, we really can't get much higher on asteroids and simap


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I think we should focus more on yoyo if we want to make it 6th overall, we really can't get much higher on asteroids and simap


I agree. I was having some issues getting yoyo tasks earlier. I modified my work queue, and now yoyo tasks are stacking up. I didn't want to be idle while I waited for yoyo to sort itself out.









I am going to keep a few SIMAP threads rolling for the duration of the Pentathalon.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I think we should focus more on yoyo if we want to make it 6th overall, we really can't get much higher on asteroids and simap


Sounds like a plan! 3770K, 3570K, i3-2350M + G860 all on Yoyo now


----------



## labnjab

For some reason I can't get yoyo task with asteroids running. As soon as I pause asteroids, yoyo downloads task again. Since were close in yoyo I'll get my 3770k running 100% on yoyo and leave my 3570k and arm devices on asteroids


----------



## Skyddsskor

450 pending validation in SIMAP


----------



## Starbomba

Well, i'll keep on pushing Yoyo, but i'll try Asteroids just for a bit.

Seems bad luck has caught on me after all this time, and it got me bad. My main rig can't stay on for more than 10 mins without shutting down by itself for some odd reason, and the UPS that was guarding my i3 rig crapped out after ~6 years of (ab)use. My HTPC is going strong though, so at least i can crunch until the end of this on it


----------



## Finrond

Only 8k back on yoyo, which would put us back into 7th overall!


----------



## Jimbags

ive switched all my rigs for to yoyo for the remainder of it, needa pickup some ground there.
got my
i5 [email protected]
i3 [email protected] 3.1
Pentium D dual core [email protected]
all crunching full steam ahead, will switch back to asteroid when yoyo is done
to bad only one gpu discipline... why?


----------



## Finrond

Oh noes! stats for yoyo got messed up this update. _But I need to KNOOOOOWWW!_

EDIT: Looks like their servers took a poop.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Oh noes! stats for yoyo got messed up this update. _But I need to KNOOOOOWWW!_


Yoyo server is down, hope everybody has some tasks in cache


----------



## Krusher33

I'm going to keep working Asteroids but I had to revert to stock clocks last night. It got too warm in my room and the temps were at 65-68c. (AMD's safe temp is 62)


----------



## Finrond

yoyo server back up!

EDIT: annnnnd its down again.

EDIT EDIT: aaannnnd its back up yet again!

SUB EDIT: and down again.

Up again!

down again!


----------



## Finrond

we could really use another spot somewhere to secure our rank. be it asteroids or yoyo (or both!)


----------



## DarkRyder

i'm full on @ asteroids, i have like 50wu's pending i dunno....


----------



## Angrybutcher

42 pending here, 12 valid so far


----------



## Finrond

Trying to determine if we have a better chance of passing in yoyo or asteroids... been doing really well in yoyo the last couple updates.


----------



## Krusher33

I think we need to do both but it's either 1 or the other for each rig.

I bumped my rig back up to 4.8 ghz. Temps seems fine so far. Wish I could stay with 5 ghz though. Probably don't make much difference in PPD though.


----------



## arvidab

My rigs are now all out on Yoyo, so we are at least able to keep BOINCstats behind us.
Probably switch back to Asteroids sometime tomorrow, depending on how things look.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> My rigs are now all out on Yoyo, so we are at least able to keep BOINCstats behind us.
> Probably switch back to Asteroids sometime tomorrow, depending on how things look.


If we pump out enough we may be able to sneak by Team China, which would be epic for us.

Another solid 6-7k gain in yoyo this update. Team China is gaining on 2ch in asteroids though, so way may have to get ahead in yoyo to maintain.


----------



## Finrond

Ooooooh more gains in yoyo, keep it up guys!


----------



## GingerJohn

Looks like BOINCStats are taking a run at us in Yoyo.


----------



## Biorganic

Sorry guys Gotta shut the systems down. I'm about to get nailed by some crazy thunderstorms, some of which have already generated tornadoes. Yay


----------



## ihatelolcats

yikes. I think that system is rolling through here tomorrow


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yay, yoyo is actually doing what i want it to do.


----------



## TechCrazy

Im shutting down due to receiving blame to a large electric bill, obviously it cant be because my sister was in town having the A/C down to 60 and leaving the tv on all day.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Im shutting down due to receiving blame to a large electric bill, obviously it cant be because my sister was in town having the A/C down to 60 and leaving the tv on all day.


----------



## mm67

I think it's time to start putting a bit more resources to Asteroids, Chinese are catching us on that and it it seems that there is no way to beat them on yoyo. On yoyo we just need to keep Boincstats behind us.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I think it's time to start putting a bit more resources to Asteroids, Chinese are catching us on that and it it seems that there is no way to beat them on yoyo. On yoyo we just need to keep Boincstats behind us.


Switched all my computers over to Asteroids - 19 threads in all


----------



## Krusher33

I had a few hours of downtime on Asteroids.







I was messing with my overclock remotely and locked up the computer. Had to wait till I got home to do a hard reset.


----------



## Biorganic

Switched both rigs to Asteroids for the final push.







Go Team!!!


----------



## Finrond

Yup, dem chinese saw us coming a mile away and took off! Switched to asteroids this AM.


----------



## DarkRyder

i wish they would validate faster. i bet i have 100+ now waiting for validation.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I still have 242 tasks pending validation for Einstein and I stopped crunching that about 4 days ago


----------



## Angrybutcher

I had read that Asteroids only validate once the entire subset of work is complete. That could be say 8 different work units spread across whoever in the world. If your cache is huge, it could be part of the problem.


----------



## Krusher33

I can't remote into my pc. I fear something's wrong with it.


----------



## Angrybutcher

lol they shut off the chat window on the Pentathlon page once people started complaining about CNT seemingly cherry picking Asteroid units to ensure they completed and got prompt credit.


----------



## Jimbags

last push for asteroid.do you guys see positions changing once everyone is back on SIMAP????

EDIT.
oops i see asteroid and simap both go till the very end. no more simap? is it worth it?


----------



## Angrybutcher

I say we push Asteroids. As frustrating as it is waiting for validation, we stand the most chance of gaining a spot or two. We "should" have enough of a lead to be ok in SIMAP. Finish up any Yoyo work that will be done in the next hour and dump the rest.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> last push for asteroid.do you guys see positions changing once everyone is back on SIMAP????
> 
> EDIT.
> oops i see asteroid and simap both go till the very end. no more simap? is it worth it?


In SIMAP, BOINCstats and ESL are catching us, and we're gaining on China, but I don't think the positions are going to change before the end. We might want to keep some power on SIMAP, just to be sure that BS doesn't creep up, but Asteroids is the big push right now.

Speaking of, it looks like we're going to pass Russia in Asteroids!


----------



## nova4005

I have made the switch and put everything on asteroids!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> lol they shut off the chat window on the Pentathlon page once people started complaining about CNT seemingly cherry picking Asteroid units to ensure they completed and got prompt credit.


How were they cherry picking the ones that would finish?


----------



## arvidab

All of my 116 threads are moving over to Asteroids.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> How were they cherry picking the ones that would finish?


It's just speculation but pretty obvious considering their numbers the past couple days. Each unit may be broken out into several packages. Only once all of those packages are complete, is the entire unit validated. You can cherry pick by looking at the work number. It doesn't guarantee a completed unit, but you can get pretty close.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> It's just speculation but pretty obvious considering their numbers the past couple days. Each unit may be broken out into several packages. Only once all of those packages are complete, is the entire unit validated. You can cherry pick by looking at the work number. It doesn't guarantee a completed unit, but you can get pretty close.


It's also pretty telling when you look at some of the members of their team - they have a _lot_ of error tasks - "Aborted by User" and "Error While Downloading" (which you get if you cancel the download) for the most part - and relatively few Pending tasks.

Random example


----------



## Angrybutcher

Just like nobody said you can't hoard completed units before the competition, nobody said you can't do this either. Unfair, yep, within the rules, sure. Maybe we need to look into that for next year









[edit] Wow! 5400 valid units and only 10 pending? uhhh...


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> [edit] Wow! 5400 valid units and only 10 pending? uhhh...












Agreed, not illegal but not ethical.

To be honest I'm not all that annoyed about it, I'm feeling a bit "meh" about the whole Pentathlon to be honest, mostly because of the lack of GPU projects.


----------



## Biorganic

I don't see why they couldn't implement various GPU projects throughout the entire pentathlon as well as all the CPU projects. Is it really that important to limit it to 5 projects? Maybe 5 CPU projects and 5 GPU projects...


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I don't see why they couldn't implement various GPU projects throughout the entire pentathlon as well as all the CPU projects. Is it really that important to limit it to 5 projects? Maybe 5 CPU projects and 5 GPU projects...


Well, it is the _Pent_athlon, but I agree, a bit more GPU work would be greatly appreciated. I've my 7950 running Core 17 right now so I can finally get to 1m points in FaH, but I prefer running BOINC...


----------



## LarsL

I got all my 40 threads crunching Asteroids now. Had to down clock my TC rig to 4.7 from 4.9 to keep it under 80c. Summer temps came a week to early.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i hit 300 in the world on asteroids


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i hit 300 in the world on asteroids


Congrats!


----------



## goodtobeking

My rig is cranking on some asteroids. Had to shut it down yesterday and last night because it was too dam hot. My room, not my rig. Watercooling FTW


----------



## Krusher33

So the reason my pc was off is because they put in a new power pole on my street. I had forgotten to put the WOL back on in my BIOS.









Down for 10 hours almost.


----------



## mm67

Boincstats seems to be pushing on Simap now, if they get much closer we will have to move some resources there. If they pass us on that then Team 2ch will pass us on overall stats.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Boincstats seems to be pushing on Simap now, if they get much closer we will have to move some resources there. If they pass us on that then Team 2ch will pass us on overall stats.


I'm around all day - let me know if you want some cores switching to Simap


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I'm around all day - let me know if you want some cores switching to Simap


I already set 48 threads to do Asteroids/Simap on 100/10 % ratio, catching Russia on Asteroids won't improve our overall placement at all but letting Boincstats catch us on Simap will put us 8th on overall list.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I already set 48 threads to do Asteroids/Simap on 100/10 % ratio, catching Russia on Asteroids won't improve our overall placement at all but letting Boincstats catch us on Simap will put us 8th on overall list.


Unless we both catch russia in asteroids and let boincstats pass us in simap, then it will be a wash. But I'd rather just catch russia AND not let anyone pass us in simap, they way we get a nice cushion in case 2ch pulls out something crazy.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Unless we both catch russia in asteroids and let boincstats pass us in simap, then it will be a wash. But I'd rather just catch russia AND not let anyone pass us in simap, they way we get a nice cushion in case 2ch pulls out something crazy.


Exactly, something like a 100/10 % ratio on projects should do that


----------



## Finrond

Nice asteroids update!


----------



## Finrond

Yay we just passed russia in asteroids!


----------



## Krusher33

So it's a who do we hate more?


----------



## Finrond

approaching a 50/50 split between validated and pending validation tasks! woopie!


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Boincstats seems to be pushing on Simap now, if they get much closer we will have to move some resources there. If they pass us on that then Team 2ch will pass us on overall stats.


I've got a measly 10 threads on SIMAP. It's all I have.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SETI.Germany*
> 
> Our surprise team of the Pentathlon this year, Overclock.net, have secured #7 and it doesn't look as if Boincstats (#8) could change that.


----------



## AlphaC

Half of my Asteroids WUs are still validating...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Have 59 Asteroid validating


----------



## Krusher33

I have 70-something still waiting. I feel like there might be some sort of hold up like when their firewall crashed. When you look at their server status page, it's saying only 3 WU's waiting validation.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Validation pending (135) · Validation inconclusive (0) · Valid (65) · Invalid (0) · Error (0)


----------



## arvidab

State: All (1373) · In progress (324) · Validation pending (490) · Validation inconclusive (0) · Valid (555) · Invalid (0) · Error (4)

Will probably switch one rig over to SIMAP later to keep BOINCstat at bay.


----------



## Gungnir

State: All (135) · In progress (12) · Validation pending (76) · Validation inconclusive (1) · Valid (46) · Invalid (0) · Error (0)









I might also switch back to SIMAP pretty soon.


----------



## bfromcolo

Now suddenly I have 140 SIMAP tasks pending validation in addition to the 40 Asteroids.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Now suddenly I have 140 SIMAP tasks pending validation in addition to the 40 Asteroids.


SIMAP is also not instant, but does validate a bit faster than Asteroids


----------



## nanoprobe

Just want to give you guys a heads up about some of the crap going on at Asteroids. Team P3DN is deliberately holding up validation on tasks where their wingman belongs to one of the other top 2 teams. I know this for a fact because I'm crunching with one of those other 2 teams and I have 100+ tasks out of the 180 that I've had in PV since 5/14 and those all belong to 2 P3DN members who have hundreds of tasks in progress but very few validated and non PV. I've since blocked uploads until right before this contest ends I'm hoping those PV I have will validate but I doubt they will. This is what happens when you run a project that requires a wingman to validate and you can find out who your wingman is on the projects' website. Kind of sad that this nonsense goes on. I'm seriously thinking about dropping over to your team next year so you can give SG a real surprise.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoprobe*
> 
> Just want to give you guys a heads up about some of the crap going on at Asteroids. Team P3DN is deliberately holding up validation on tasks where their wingman belongs to one of the other top 2 teams. I know this for a fact because I'm crunching with one of those other 2 teams and I have 100+ tasks out of the 180 that I've had in PV since 5/14 and those all belong to 2 P3DN members who have hundreds of tasks in progress but very few validated and non PV. I've since blocked uploads until right before this contest ends I'm hoping those PV I have will validate but I doubt they will. This is what happens when you run a project that requires a wingman to validate and you can find out who your wingman is on the projects' website. Kind of sad that this nonsense goes on. I'm seriously thinking about dropping over to your team next year so you can give SG a real surprise.


wow.


----------



## Krusher33

You're more than welcome to join us now, lol


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoprobe*
> 
> Just want to give you guys a heads up about some of the crap going on at Asteroids. Team P3DN is deliberately holding up validation on tasks where their wingman belongs to one of the other top 2 teams. I know this for a fact because I'm crunching with one of those other 2 teams and I have 100+ tasks out of the 180 that I've had in PV since 5/14 and those all belong to 2 P3DN members who have hundreds of tasks in progress but very few validated and non PV. I've since blocked uploads until right before this contest ends I'm hoping those PV I have will validate but I doubt they will. This is what happens when you run a project that requires a wingman to validate and you can find out who your wingman is on the projects' website. Kind of sad that this nonsense goes on. I'm seriously thinking about dropping over to your team next year so you can give SG a real surprise.


*sigh*

Cheating to win a competition that is just for internet bragging rights. Uncle Ruslan said it best, they are losers.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Cheating to win a competition that is just for internet bragging rights. Uncle Ruslan said it best, they are losers.


Indeed. Hopefully everyone will vote for projects that don't validate like that next Pentathlon...


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

That seriously sucks








It's something that should be included in a 'post Pentathlon discussion' and definitely passed along to whoever organizes the event.
You're welcome over there anytime nanoprobe


----------



## arvidab

Uhm, OK.


----------



## gamer11200

Yeah nanoprobe, join us! We're a happy, social, high-peforming non-cheating team. Oh, and that gamer11200 guy is pretty awesome. Those reasons (moreso the gamer11200 reason than anything) should be enough for you to join our team.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> *Oh, and that gamer11200 guy is pretty awesome.* Those reasons (moreso the gamer11200 reason than anything) should be enough for you to join our team.


Yeah, that!


----------



## AlphaC

My prediction of SIMAP til the end then?

This guy has 1000 work units in progress. http://asteroidsathome.net/boinc/results.php?hostid=21694


----------



## ihatelolcats

198 asteroids waiting for validation
normal?


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 198 asteroids waiting for validation
> normal?


Depends on who your wingman might be. There's going to be some huge uploads tomorrow before the the contest ends, me included. All one can hope for is that most of them get validated including yours. I'll be keeping a close eye on the 2 I mentioned in my earlier post. I have some of theirs that I caught after I noticed what was going on.


----------



## Krusher33

How do you see your wingman specifically?


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How do you see your wingman specifically?


When you check the tasks click on the work unit and it will show which computers are working on it. If you click a specific PC it will show who is crunching it.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I figured it out. Most of mine that are pending... were aborted by Sid from Russia.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How do you see your wingman specifically?


Go to your pending validations and hit the work unit link, it will show the computer ID you are waiting for, hit that link and you can see how many in progress tasks they have. One of the ones I am waiting for has over 1200 in progress tasks.

Edit - someone beat me to it. I gather from the numbers that there will be a large influx of completed units for Asteroids and SIMAP tomorrow afternoon (US Mtn time), hard to know where you really stand. But I assume a large number of the tasks I have pending will get validated at the last minute. Questionable strategy IMHO. Hopefully in future events something can be done to prevent this and collecting large numbers of tasks up front. My first time with BOINC, its been interesting regardless.


----------



## Krusher33

Maybe we should all just abort all Asteroids and all switch to simap?


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> When you check the tasks click on the work unit and it will show which computers are working on it. If you click a specific PC it will show who is crunching it.


When you click on a task it will give your the numbers of both computers running the task. Click on the one that isn't yours and hopefully you'll see the name of the cruncher. If you click on the name it will show you which team they are crunching for. Many crunchers run anonymously so you won't see their name nor will you be able to find out what team they're on.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Maybe we should all just abort all Asteroids and all switch to simap?


If you are going to do that then just suspend it until after the competition ends, _then_ abort or complete.

If you don't release the WU it means that the person who is dicking you about can't get a validation until _after_ the competition.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, of the 76 tasks of mine, about half were aborted by Sid from Russia and is now currently being worked by of course... Anonymous. Asteroids needs to be banned from this event in future unless there's no way for teams to screw each other.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Maybe we should all just abort all Asteroids and all switch to simap?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to do that then just suspend it until after the competition ends, _then_ abort or complete.
> 
> If you don't release the WU it means that the person who is dicking you about can't get a validation until _after_ the competition.
Click to expand...

Hey, I like that better. In fact I'm suspending mine and switching to simap.


----------



## ihatelolcats

lol. we're running out of projects for next year. first yoyo now asteroids. it seems like seti should have been included since its the founder project


----------



## Biorganic

So that "strongly worded" email I was talking about is even more pertinent based on this info. Sad sad day









In other news, I actually enjoyed the pentathlon despite various issues.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah.

Done. Sorry to whoever I was probably validation but whatever. Last day anyways. simap validates quicker don't they?


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Maybe we should all just abort all Asteroids and all switch to simap?


I personally wouldn't do that at this point. Some of your teammates could be your wingman. You could just let them finish but block the uploads until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Angrybutcher

dongeilo from P3D has most of my pending units "In Progress"


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> dongeilo from P3D has most of my pending units "In Progress"


I'm banking on most of these crunchers _bunkering_ for a big drop tomorrow afternoon. Only time will tell.


----------



## blazed_1

I think Einstein is the same way. I still have 26 tasks pending from that, some from as early as the 4th, most waiting on someone with 200+ wu's in progress and only a couple complete.

Maybe next time they should get together with who is hosting the projects like this and temporarily block the ability to see who else is crunching that wu.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoprobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Maybe we should all just abort all Asteroids and all switch to simap?
> 
> 
> 
> I personally wouldn't do that at this point. Some of your teammates could be your wingman. You could just let them finish but block the uploads until tomorrow afternoon.
Click to expand...

Ugh, fine. Just 1 of mine was my own teammate. Half is working at same time as someone from poland.


----------



## nova4005

I know the Pentathlon is still going and this is a little off topic, but I am excited to be seeing the progress that is being made on a boinc postbit. Having that pending approval on my community profile page for the boinc ID# is awesome!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I know the Pentathlon is still going and this is a little off topic, but I am excited to be seeing the progress that is being made on a boinc postbit. Having that pending approval on my community profile page for the boinc ID# is awesome!


Wow, I never seen that before. Which # do we put there?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Wow, I never seen that before. Which # do we put there?


I think it's the Boincstats number, which is counterintuitive. I tried putting the Cross Project Identifier that you use for Free DC and it didn't work.

It's the second line on BOINCstats


----------



## Biorganic

On BOINCstats webpage, under overview tab, its the "User ID" number which is directly under cross project IDentifier


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Wow, I never seen that before. Which # do we put there?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I think it's the Boincstats number, which is counterintuitive. I tried putting the Cross Project Identifier that you use for Free DC and it didn't work.


Yeah it is the user id number under the cross project identifier, I messed up the first time as well.









Krusher I was just looking at your accounts on Boincstats webpage and you have multiple entries and each have a different user ID. This could be caused if you used a different email, or location, or other information when signing up for these different projects. I am not sure how OCN is linking the names to each persons account but you may need to go through and try to unify all of your accounts so it will show the correct total.



edit2: Here is a link to a thread that darkryder started on this subject for further information, http://www.overclock.net/t/1360670/why-do-i-have-duplicate-split-accounts-cpuid-cpid-in-the-boinc-combined-stats/0_50


----------



## Krusher33

No. It's not from being under different usernames, or different locations, or different computers or any of that. They were all done at the same computer with the same username and the same ip numbers.

What I think it is, is that each project was added at different times when one of my previous ones weren't running at same time. I now know to add one of the previous projects first, then add a new one.

I was hoping that it would be the *BOINCstats BAM! ID*. We all have just one of those per username.


----------



## Angrybutcher

You know, maybe we're looking at this whole holding work the wrong way. I'm looking over mine, here's what I see.

It looks like I'm doing the same thing we're accusing others of. I have a ton of non-worked units where my partner is waiting for the wingman....me. The same person seemingly doing this to me, is also my wingman for work I have not finished. There is also a person from DC Russian Union also waiting for work from me. They are more than 20 points behind us overall, so I'm not concerned if I let this work finish.


----------



## GingerJohn

Switched to running all my 12 threads on Simap, we are not likely to go anywhere in Asteroids so it is all about holding off BOINCStats on Simap now.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Wow, I never seen that before. Which # do we put there?


Pls see this post

http://www.overclock.net/t/903825/boinc-postbit/150#post_19977423


----------



## Krusher33

That stinks. Which of my four id's do I use? More than I'll switch projects around depending on mood. What if I end up with yet another I'd?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> That stinks. Which of my four id's do I use? More than I'll switch projects around depending on mood. What if I end up with yet another I'd?


Always always always use the exact same info if you join a new project. That alone will ensure a 95% chance of it never happening again


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

We're finally getting our postbit


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> That stinks. Which of my four id's do I use? More than I'll switch projects around depending on mood. What if I end up with yet another I'd?
> 
> 
> 
> Always always always use the exact same info if you join a new project. That alone will ensure a 95% chance of it never happening again
Click to expand...

I always always always use the exact same username, email, team, etc when assigning new projects. It's only when I don't have a project already in my client that it assigns me a new #.

I have finished all my Asteroids. Only crunching simap now.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> We're finally getting our postbit


Post bit? when


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I always always always use the exact same username, email, team, etc when assigning new projects. It's only when I don't have a project already in my client that it assigns me a new #.
> 
> I have finished all my Asteroids. Only crunching simap now.


Do you have one computer that has every project you have worked on attached to them all? Like my main computer has every project I am signed up for attached to it that way even if I am not running them they stay updated to? If you have everything identical when you sign up to them that would be the only other thing I could think of that could bring them all together.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Post bit? when


They haven't given a date on the postbit but sethy linked to the boinc postbit thread in the suggestions forum a few posts up about them adding the boinc id to user profiles. It tells about the progress being made on the postbit.


----------



## gamer11200

With 7.5 hours left in the Pentathlon, it doesn't look like anything will happen to us in regards of position changes, so I'm calling it now, a *7th place finish*. Great work everyone!

2011 - 21
2012 - 10
2013 - 7

Next year, we should be able to hit the top 5. For now, let's appreciate that we made lucky number 7 and add our main BOINC ID to our Overclock.net profiles!


----------



## ihatelolcats

nice job guys.


----------



## AlphaC

Realistically we could have had 6th at best this year .. somehow China and Czech National team shot up the rankings: the Czech team got 100 pts in Asteroids so we wouldn't have caught up to them


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I always always always use the exact same username, email, team, etc when assigning new projects. It's only when I don't have a project already in my client that it assigns me a new #.
> 
> I have finished all my Asteroids. Only crunching simap now.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have one computer that has every project you have worked on attached to them all? Like my main computer has every project I am signed up for attached to it that way even if I am not running them they stay updated to? If you have everything identical when you sign up to them that would be the only other thing I could think of that could bring them all together.
Click to expand...

I only use 1 computer for BOINC and folding. Each of my ID's have been from adding a project when there's NO project already in the client. I remove them after each BGB events. Now I know that I gotta add one of my previous projects before I add a new one.

I don't know how many times I gotta repeat this...


----------



## Angrybutcher

You know how most things go. Some people never have issues, others always have issues. It's been unfortunate that you've had so many problems with BOINC


----------



## Krusher33

I haven't had problems with Dirt or Einstein so I'll probably still do those. But these other ones have been major headaches for me.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I only use 1 computer for BOINC and folding. Each of my ID's have been from adding a project when there's NO project already in the client. I remove them after each BGB events. Now I know that I gotta add one of my previous projects before I add a new one.
> 
> I don't know how many times I gotta repeat this...


you don't have to repeat it again...


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I only use 1 computer for BOINC and folding. Each of my ID's have been from adding a project when there's NO project already in the client. I remove them after each BGB events. Now I know that I gotta add one of my previous projects before I add a new one.
> 
> I don't know how many times I gotta repeat this...


It would be easier for future BOINCing if you just stay attached to all the projects you run. When you no longer want to run a project, either suspend the project or set it to "No New Tasks". After the deadline has been reached, for the WU's that you have suspended, the next time you update the project the old tasks will be purged.


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ugh, fine. Just 1 of mine was my own teammate. Half is working at same time as someone from poland.


I just dropped a 700+ tasks bunker bomb for asteroids. It should be interesting to see how many validate before the contest ends.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I only use 1 computer for BOINC and folding. Each of my ID's have been from adding a project when there's NO project already in the client. I remove them after each BGB events. Now I know that I gotta add one of my previous projects before I add a new one.
> 
> I don't know how many times I gotta repeat this...


Its just one of those things that can take weeks to get sorted out even after everything was done right, I remember it happened to me a year or so back, accounts would keep getting split and re-merged over and over... then one day POOF! magic happened and I have been golden since.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoprobe*
> 
> I just dropped a 700+ tasks bunker bomb for asteroids. It should be interesting to see how many validate before the contest ends.


Wow! Wish I was home helping out more...


----------



## Finrond

Huh, thats odd. Asteroids website says I have 105 tasks in progress on this machine... yet the boinc manager says I have none...


----------



## bfromcolo

I have 131 SIMAP pending work units, and 34 Asteroids. I still have 34 Einsteins and 2 WCGs and those have been over for days. That seems like a lot of points not realized for stuff worked during the appropriate times. I assume everyone is in the same boat and there is nothing unfair about this, but as much as I disliked the way yoyo worked at least you got the credit (or FAH for that matter). Seems like they should stop the pump priming and deliberatly not allowing units to complete by only counting units distributed during the specified intervals and awarding credit on completion of your work unit.


----------



## Anthony20022

Less than an hour to go!


----------



## Genesis1984

15 minutes!


----------



## ktester

its finished


----------



## Gungnir

Congrats everyone on OCN's best Pentathlon yet! Let's shoot for the top 5 next time!


----------



## ktester

i want to get another 6950 for boinic and then i can run way better
is anyone selling


----------



## Jimbags

great work guys so proud to be apart of the Overclock.net team. after chimp challenge and this i think my rigs are stable







gonna give them some love and a clean. hopefully i have more hardware next year


----------



## deegon

congrats every one








another grate showing 7th


----------



## Biorganic

Finished in 7th. Sweet

Nice Job everybody and thank you to all the Folders who came and helped


----------



## ihatelolcats

yeah that was a nice show of support from the folding community. hopefully we can help in folding events in the future as well


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Finished in 7th. Sweet
> 
> Nice Job everybody and thank you to all the Folders who came and helped


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> yeah that was a nice show of support from the folding community. hopefully we can help in folding events in the future as well


+1

Thanks to all the folders


----------



## grunion

Very well done guys/gals...

I'll be putting my rigs towards the pent next year.
I've made enough money over the past 2 years to donate to a cause other than my own next time.


----------



## LarsL

It was nice to be part of my first pentathlon. well back to TC and folding.


----------



## Anthony20022

Congrats everyone!


----------



## dranas

That was fun....LETS DO IT AGAIN!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Looking forward to next year, will have a lot more cores by then


----------



## Terse

Didn't get the best runs I wanted due to vacation and such, but thanks to all the BOINCers and also the folders who helped out!


----------



## Nexus-7

Is there anyway to see how we did within the team? I had all my babies crunching, but they're mostly pretty slow


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus-7*
> 
> Is there anyway to see how we did within the team? I had all my babies crunching, but they're mostly pretty slow


Not easily. You could use the list of participants and compare to BOINCstats or one of the other sites but it would be a lot of manual work.


----------



## slapstick01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Not easily. You could use the list of participants and compare to BOINCstats or one of the other sites but it would be a lot of manual work.


But wont the admins have to do that to figure out the prizes? Just put them on a spread sheet while they are doing it.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Dang, I can't win a prize.. I only got 700 someting credits.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Not easily. You could use the list of participants and compare to BOINCstats or one of the other sites but it would be a lot of manual work.
> 
> 
> 
> But wont the admins have to do that to figure out the prizes? Just put them on a spread sheet while they are doing it.
Click to expand...

A good point indeed, I wouldnt mind knowing my point output relative to others... Always fun to see, then I can make more accurate goals for next year


----------



## bfromcolo

It's easy enough to see your own point totals on Boinc stats. Mine were:

SIMAP 14924
Asteroids 8280
Einstein 120500
WCG 10176
yoyo 19023

Total 172903

And I probably still have another 50000 points in pending validation work units.


----------



## Angrybutcher

BOINCstats is a bit....off on Asteroids. It seems that they only update once per day and that's shortly AFTER the daily update. I've had more than 30k points on Asteroids since early yesterday, yet BOINCstats still shows 15k


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> It's easy enough to see your own point totals on Boinc stats. Mine were:
> 
> SIMAP 14924
> Asteroids 8280
> Einstein 120500
> WCG 10176
> yoyo 19023
> 
> Total 172903
> 
> And I probably still have another 50000 points in pending validation work units.


Ah, but what if we had points in some of the projects already? Also, I started crunching many of the projects before they started to get pending WUs built up, so my total points in a project are not reflective of my points for that project in the pentathlon. Plus if everyone's totals are on one sheet it makes it much easier to see. I personally am not going to go look at every team members respective points in each project and then compare to mine. Far too tedious.

EDIT* and what AB said, boincstats commonly has weird delays showing up to date ppd etc.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I was looking at my points output in every project as it ran and comparing it to others


----------



## Biorganic

Would you care to generate a spreadsheet........? Maybe title it " DOC against the World! "


----------



## Angrybutcher

Actually, it doesn't look like Asteroids updated for anyone yesterday on any of the major stat sites.

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/134/project/detail/lastDays


----------



## slapstick01

My best guess from what the start/end dates are:

SIMAP: 30,240
World Community Grid: 29,416
[email protected]: 97,000
[email protected]: 35,870
[email protected]: 33,000

Total: 225,526

+or- a couple here and there but I like my numbers.







I'm still pissed that [email protected] wouldnt run on my 670's. All of those points came from my 6850.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Would you care to generate a spreadsheet........? Maybe title it " DOC against the World! "


Great idea. . . . . oh wait. . . . I didn't make a note of any of the figures


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Ah, but what if we had points in some of the projects already? Also, I started crunching many of the projects before they started to get pending WUs built up, so my total points in a project are not reflective of my points for that project in the pentathlon. Plus if everyone's totals are on one sheet it makes it much easier to see. I personally am not going to go look at every team members respective points in each project and then compare to mine. Far too tedious.
> 
> EDIT* and what AB said, boincstats commonly has weird delays showing up to date ppd etc.


The last 40 days view lets you see how many points you were credited each day.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Should be pretty simple to see how many points were put out by each member over the 5 days of each project, just take the points for the week of the 5day period, boincstats has the daily breakdown of points anyway - its just tedious to do so for each member.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Should be pretty simple to see how many points were put out by each member over the 5 days of each project, just take the points for the week of the 5day period, boincstats has the daily breakdown of points anyway - its just tedious to do so for each member.


I was thinking that wasn't possible but if you go to the individual project listing and then click on 'detailed stats' and then hit the last 40 days, you can work it out


----------



## mm67

I counted my points from Free-DC stats that reset close to 00.00 UTC time like Pentathlon start/end times:

yoyo 279669
asteroids 106680
einstein 2157000
cep2 2793
simap 230074


----------



## PR-Imagery

My totals (not 100%):


Simap: 9953 (little P4 running like a boss)
WCG: 5294
Einstein: 151000
Yoyo: 18414
Asteroids: 18600


----------



## Angrybutcher

SIMAP - 36567
Asteroids - 30k (including 15k that doesn't show from yesterday







)
Yoyo - 127022
WCG - 3399
Einstein - 492k


----------



## arvidab

Thanks for this interesting competition, I enjoyed it although things could have gone smoother at times. Awesome to see OCN made its best showing in the Pentathlon and also folding dudes coming to help.

Almost made a million points too.









Points accumulated during Pentathlon breaks down like this, I think:

SIMAP - 274,681
WCG - 31,622
Einstein - 94,000
Yoyo - 348,665
Asteroid - 91,920
Total: 840,888

Will be back for BGB's and next years Pent for sure! Crunch on OCN!


----------



## Gungnir

As far as I can tell:

SIMAP - 7288
WCG - 5877
[email protected] - 264000
[email protected] - 18324
[email protected] - 7200

Total - 302689

Not bad. A lot better than I had anticipated, really.

Nice scores, Arvidab!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

As near as I can work out:
SIMAP - 22,174
WCG - 31,854
Einstein - 952,500
Yoyo - 75,959
Asteroids - 66,720

TOTAL - 1,149,207


----------



## Biorganic

SIMAP: 40-45k
WCG: 17-20k
Einstein: 750-800k
YoYo: ~35k
Asteroids: ~15k

Conservative estimate of 850k total.


----------



## Anthony20022

It looks like my approximate totals for the pentathlon were:

SIMAP - 29,672
WCG - 17,558
[email protected] - 225,500
[email protected] - 28,192
[email protected] - 11,640

Total - 312,562


----------



## TechCrazy

Graph on its way, courtesy of tictoc


----------



## Sethy666

Well done folks!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Nice scores, Arvidab!


Thanks, need to get a better graphics card though, if you wanna go for raw points.

Btw, May Foldathon is coming up, just in case you got some idle hardware that isn't BOINCing.


----------



## tictoc

Below are the user stats I compiled for the Pentathlon.

I used Free-DC stats to get the individual user stats. With the different cut-off times, and some users not selecting OCN as their team







on all the projects, the totals don't quite match up to the official stats.

I have been trying to upload the charts for the last hour and a half, but for some I keep getting this error: "There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again."

Until the server or my internet connection sorts itself out

Here is a link to a GDocs spreadsheet with all the user stats.
Pentathlon Stats



Spoiler: Pentathlon Overall User Stats










Spoiler: SIMAP










Spoiler: WCG










Spoiler: Einstein










Spoiler: yoyo










Spoiler: Asteroids








*Everyone did a great job this year, and I think next year we can easily improve our overall standing. Most of the users who weren't registered for OCN on some of the projects weren't registered with any other team either, so I think it was just a case of forgetting to sign up with OCN when they added the project

Great job everyone, and congrats on the 7th place finish.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Below are the user stats I compiled for the Pentathlon.
> 
> I used Free-DC stats to get the individual user stats. With the different cut-off times, and some users not selecting OCN as their team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on all the projects, the totals don't quite match up to the official stats.
> 
> I have been trying to upload the charts for the last hour and a half, but for some I keep getting this error: "There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again."
> 
> Until the server or my internet connection sorts itself out here is a link to a GDocs spreadsheet with all the user stats.
> 
> Pentathlon Stats


Pretty sweet! Thanks for that.


----------



## Jimbags

thanks alot mate


----------



## Finrond

Also, if anyone missed it, they had a daily log of events and rank changes that they posted on the pentathlon website. It can be found here: http://www.seti-germany.de/wiki/Pentathlon_2013_-_Daily_Bulletin_of_Events

This is what was said about us in the wrap-up: 7th Place: Overclock.net (9,5,7,9,7) (last year #10)
Overclock.net were without doubt one of the positive surprises of this year's Pentathlon. They appear to have worked intensively at eradicating their weaknesses and didn't experience any major slip-ups this year. Rank 7 is the reward for a good and stable performance.

Nicely Done guys and I look forward to seeing you all here next year!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Thanks for compiling the spreadsheet tictoc - that was a lot of data gathering! Just doing my own gave me a headache but it's great to see how everyone else did too.
Good job everyone - hope to see you all in the next Boinc event


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Below are the user stats I compiled for the Pentathlon.
> 
> I used Free-DC stats to get the individual user stats. With the different cut-off times, *and some users not selecting OCN as their team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on all the projects*, the totals don't quite match up to the official stats.
> 
> I have been trying to upload the charts for the last hour and a half, but for some I keep getting this error: "There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again."
> 
> Until the server or my internet connection sorts itself out here is a link to a GDocs spreadsheet with all the user stats.
> 
> Pentathlon Stats


Thank you for this!

The bolded part is crucial to the success of OCN's team. You are free to crunch for whatever team you want, including yourself, but if you want the team to also get credit you are required to have overclock.net as your team for the specified projects. It is also a requirement for BGB prize consideration as well as the Pentathlon


----------



## Biorganic

Very nice TicToc, thank you









+1


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Pretty sweet! Thanks for that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> thanks alot mate


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Thanks for compiling the spreadsheet tictoc - that was a lot of data gathering! Just doing my own gave me a headache but it's great to see how everyone else did too.
> Good job everyone - hope to see you all in the next Boinc event


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Thank you for this!
> 
> The bolded part is crucial to the success of OCN's team. You are free to crunch for whatever team you want, including yourself, but if you want the team to also get credit you are required to have overclock.net as your team for the specified projects. It is also a requirement for BGB prize consideration as well as the Pentathlon


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Very nice TicToc, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


You are all welcome. I was hoping to have the database ready to go before the Pentathlon, but life intervened.









For those of you who like visual representation charts have been added to my post above.


----------



## Tex1954

Wow! 7th place in the world... not bad at all.

NEXT time I plan to be able to contribute with a few extra CPU's going... like near 100+ cores..

Dangit... I really wish my stuff was ready...

Congrats to all!!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Wow! 7th place in the world... not bad at all.
> 
> NEXT time I plan to be able to contribute with a few extra CPU's going... like near 100+ cores..
> 
> Dangit... I really wish my stuff was ready...
> 
> Congrats to all!!


If I counted correctly we placed 7th with 66 people contributing. I didn't know anything about this prior to the CC and all the promotion for BOINC that took place in the CC thread. The current Foldathon has 148 active folders so far, I like the idea of bouncing back and forth between folding and Boincing for these events. A more aggressive advertising campaign next year throughout the forum could probably double the contributors, which is likely necessary to break the top 5. Or another couple guys with 4P systems I guess.


----------



## PR-Imagery

With OCN management finally giving BOINC proper support, participation should start picking up around here


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> If I counted correctly we placed 7th with 66 people contributing. I didn't know anything about this prior to the CC and all the promotion for BOINC that took place in the CC thread. The current Foldathon has 148 active folders so far, I like the idea of bouncing back and forth between folding and Boincing for these events. A more aggressive advertising campaign next year throughout the forum could probably double the contributors, which is likely necessary to break the top 5. Or another couple guys with 4P systems I guess.


More aggressive advertising is a possibility, but then it turns into us forcing it down the throats of everyone on OCN.

For this pentathlon, we had homepage carousel promotion for both logged in and logged out users, there was a thread about this event in the Folding forum that I bumped a few times throughout the event, and we also had members putting links to this event in their OCN signatures and PR-Imagery created Pentathlon-specific avatars to raise awareness for it. On top of that, I sent out a message through the BGB Participants Group about this event. I think we did alright considering the circumstances. I could see some people not wanting to participate due to the weather getting warmer, and many people coming off of the Chimp Challenge.

Next year, we'll have the BOINC postbits so by then, we will hopefully have numbers similiar to CC signups and then we can start celebrating our top 5 victory ^_^


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> More aggressive advertising is a possibility, but then it turns into us forcing it down the throats of everyone on OCN.
> 
> For this pentathlon, we had homepage carousel promotion for both logged in and logged out users, there was a thread about this event in the Folding forum that I bumped a few times throughout the event, and we also had members putting links to this event in their OCN signatures and PR-Imagery created Pentathlon-specific avatars to raise awareness for it. On top of that, I sent out a message through the BGB Participants Group about this event. I think we did alright considering the circumstances. I could see some people not wanting to participate due to the weather getting warmer, and many people coming off of the Chimp Challenge.
> 
> Next year, we'll have the BOINC postbits so by then, we will hopefully have numbers similiar to CC signups and then we can start celebrating our top 5 victory ^_^


I was not trying to be critical, just found the number of participants smaller than I expected. How many people do the top 3 teams have? I found this event fun to participate in, despite my meager points contribution. Watching the stats and bouncing between projects to try and contribute where it mattered was engaging. Hopefully I will have a couple more cores and a better GPU for next time!


----------



## gamer11200

Pentathlon prizing will be done either tomorrow or Wednesday, I will update you all via a new message in this thread and the OP when I have sent out initial Private Messages to the winners.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I was not trying to be critical, just found the number of participants smaller than I expected. How many people do the top 3 teams have? I found this event fun to participate in, despite my meager points contribution. Watching the stats and bouncing between projects to try and contribute where it mattered was engaging. Hopefully I will have a couple more cores and a better GPU for next time!


I didn't mean for my response to come off negative, I was just outlining how we promoted this year's event.

Top 3 teams (based on Pentathlon scores)
Planet 3DNow! - 4,174 total users, 415 active
SETI.Germany - 21,599 total users, 2,710 active
SETI.USA - 16,532 total usrers, 2,315 active

A lot of the top BOINC teams in the world have been around for a long time (BOINC started in 2002 with the [email protected] project)
For comparison we have 1,190 total users, 245 active. Our team has only existed for 3 years, celebrating its birthday today! ( May 20th, 2010 was when the Overclock.net BOINC Team became official)

All crunching is appreciated!


----------



## TechCrazy

I just hope next time theres a few more gpu projects, this is a boinc event.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> ....celebrating our top 5 victory ^_^


Thats the spirit!

Next year will be awesome







.


----------



## Jimbags

i found out a was made curious via CC challenge. hopefully more gpu next year and more active members







also hoping to have better hardware.. its mainly the power bill that kills me :/ sole worker with wife and kid







but getting life n finances sorted more than ever. if i have the cash ill buy a 4p or 2p setup by next year . but as said gpu projects would change alot... anyways well done all


----------



## Finrond

Considering the size of our team and our relative infancy, I think we do quite well. We may be a small team, but we are dedicated and passionate. More participants would of course be welcome and needed in order to keep improving year over year, and I hope to see our "little team that could" continue to pump out some serious numbers. My fav part of the pentathlon was how we snagged 5th place in Einstein without DarkRyder's GPU army.


----------



## magic8192

congrats team. I didn't really run full force because most of my stuff is in storage for a house remodel.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Below are the user stats I compiled for the Pentathlon.
> 
> I used Free-DC stats to get the individual user stats. With the different cut-off times, and some users not selecting OCN as their team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on all the projects, the totals don't quite match up to the official stats.
> 
> I have been trying to upload the charts for the last hour and a half, but for some I keep getting this error: "There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again."
> 
> Until the server or my internet connection sorts itself out
> 
> Here is a link to a GDocs spreadsheet with all the user stats.
> Pentathlon Stats
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pentathlon Overall User Stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SIMAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WCG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Einstein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yoyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Asteroids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone did a great job this year, and I think next year we can easily improve our overall standing. Most of the users who weren't registered for OCN on some of the projects weren't registered with any other team either, so I think it was just a case of forgetting to sign up with OCN when they added the project
> 
> Great job everyone, and congrats on the 7th place finish.


Thanks for doing this tictoc!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Wow! 7th place in the world... not bad at all.
> 
> NEXT time I plan to be able to contribute with a few extra CPU's going... like near 100+ cores..
> 
> Dangit... I really wish my stuff was ready...
> 
> Congrats to all!!


Don't tease us Tex...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> *Our team has only existed for 3 years, celebrating its birthday today! ( May 20th, 2010 was when the Overclock.net BOINC Team became official)*


Happy belated Birthday OCN BOINC Team!!!!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> *For comparison we have 1,190 total users, 245 active. Our team has only existed for 3 years, celebrating its birthday today! ( May 20th, 2010 was when the Overclock.net BOINC Team became official*


How did I miss seeing that?









A belated Happy Birthday to the OCN Boinc Team


----------



## Genesis1984

Happy belated OCN Boinc team birthday! I'm glad that I've been able to participate in these events (and my first pentathalon).

I just got a 7950. I wish I could have gotten it before the pentathalon.

If all goes according to my plan, by next year I will have rebuilt (and maybe watercooled) my main rig, and I will use that, my current main rig, and maybe a socket 775 system for BGBs and the pentathalon.


----------



## nanoprobe

Well done OCN Boinc Team. As for next year, I can't be bought but I can be rented.


----------



## nova4005

Another Happy belated Birthday to OCN boinc team!







They grow up so fast these days!!


----------



## Krusher33

I win all da prizes.


----------



## PR-Imagery

You win nothing.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> You win nothing.


----------



## PR-Imagery




----------



## GingerJohn

Everyone wins, just some win more than others...


----------



## arvidab

Me winz?


----------



## gamer11200

In a stunning upset to all, gamer11200 won all prizes in the BOINC Pentathlon.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> In a stunning upset to all, gamer11200 won all prizes in the BOINC Pentathlon.


Excellent victory!


----------



## Biorganic

Come on! all I wanted was Zzzzz Lanyard! Nooooooooooooo0000000000000000000000000


----------



## gamer11200

The following are the extra entries for the prize draw:
gamer11200
Gungnir
Krusher33
gamer11200
gamer11200
blazed_1
PR-Imagery
Finrond
$ilent
goodtobeking

Those who will win a prize will satisfy the following requirements:
Earned at least 5,000 credits in SIMAP throughout the Pentathlon
Earned at least 5,000 credits in [email protected] during its Pentathlon timeframe
Earned at least 1,000 credits in each of World Community Grid (hard to count just the CEP subproject), [email protected] and [email protected]

Due to this having the potential to be very time consuming, I will use tictoc's Pentathlon Stats Google Doc to determine if the winners satisfied those credit requirements and will check BOINCstats.com to see if the winner is crunching for team Overclock.net.

Once all PMs have been sent out, I will update the OP and post again in this thread.


----------



## Angrybutcher

17 prizes and if my numbers are correct, 36 people qualified minus 1 who opted out of prizes. Odds are pretty good for those who qualified









To help out, Gamer I just sent you a pm with the qualifiers, minus one person who opted out. I did not include the extra rolls.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> The following are the extra entries for the prize draw:
> *gamer11200*
> Gungnir
> Krusher33
> *gamer11200
> gamer11200*
> blazed_1
> PR-Imagery
> Finrond
> $ilent
> goodtobeking


I didn't realise you entered yourself into the draw.

Good, I hope you win something. You darn well deserve it for all the work you put in


----------



## Biorganic

Agree with GJohn!

Can you win more than once?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Nope, but his odds are better than anyone else


----------



## gamer11200

Check your Private Messages (PMs) to see if you have won a prize.

Everyone has 24 hours to respond. If you don't respond within 24 hours, it will automatically be declined and given to someone else.


----------



## Krusher33

Damn...









Congrats to those who won though!


----------



## Sethy666

No PM for me... then again, I didnt nom for prizes










Congratz to the winners!


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> In a stunning upset to all, gamer11200 won all prizes in the BOINC Pentathlon.


I love how absolutely no one questioned this









Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Wheezo

Grats winners, well deserved


----------



## aas88keyz

Thanks everyone for the prize. Two good things came out of this Boinc event.


----------



## Angrybutcher




----------



## Jimbags

damn still never won a thing. oh well was awesome fun competing with my ocn comrades


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

When it comes to prizes, we are a lot more organised than the folders


----------



## Biorganic

While I agree, the Folders do have many more potential prize candidates as well as more prizes to give. But yes, Gamer, Dark and Tex do an excellent job for the BOINC team.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> While I agree, the Folders do have many more potential prize candidates as well as more prizes to give. But yes, Gamer, Dark and Tex do an excellent job for the BOINC team.


OH Garsh.... such praise...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> damn still never won a thing. oh well was awesome fun competing with my ocn comrades


I never won anything either...


----------



## gamer11200

5 prizes have been declined (3 by member requests, 2 by not replying back within the time limit) so 5 PMs have just gone out. Check to see if you won something!


----------



## Biorganic

Looks like I am still not special....


----------



## Conspiracy

Dang i missed out. Ill participate in the next boinc event

Nice job yall


----------



## gamer11200

3 more PMs have been sent out. If these prizes are not claimed, they will automatically be moved to the June BGB.


----------



## slapstick01

I love that it is so hard to give away free stuff.


----------



## Jimbags

ill take something







whats left?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> I love that it is so hard to give away free stuff.


Often it is the games - I have 'won' a few games that I have declined because I already have them or don't want them.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Often it is the games - I have 'won' a few games that I have declined because I already have them or don't want them.


Yep, I "won" the Humble Android Bundle a month or two ago, but declined because I don't have any Android devices









[edit] lol I still have 43 Einstein and 22 Asteroids pending work units


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> [edit] lol I still have 43 Einstein and 22 Asteroids pending work units


Freaky! - I have the exact same number of Einstein tasks still pending!


----------



## gamer11200

Winners have been announced, check the OP. Prizes with no winners will be up for grabs at BGB29 (June 4th - 6th, 2013)


----------



## Biorganic

Aww man! I could definitely use the mouse pad...







Here's to next month


----------



## Angrybutcher

My lucky year continues









($100) - $100 Paypal - Donated by Overclock.net - Winner: Angrybutcher


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> My lucky year continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ($100) - $100 Paypal - Donated by Overclock.net - Winner: Angrybutcher


Lucky? More like pressure, I don't see DarkRyder's spot as #1 of this team being threatened by your dream rig and $100 in Paypal


----------



## Finrond

Surprised no one took the mouse pad, that thing is sweet.


----------



## Jimbags

whats BGB29? there a thread?
btw that mousepsd is sweet altho i roll padless


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> whats BGB29? there a thread?
> btw that mousepsd is sweet altho i roll padless


BGB - Boincers Gone Bonkers - is our monthly event where we try to get as many credits as possible in 48 hours.

Unlike the Pentahlon it is only an OCN event and there are no restrictions on the projects you run, so you can crank those GPUs for the big points.

There is a thread about it here


----------



## PR-Imagery

I could use a mouse pad. One of those non-essential essentials so frivolous I'd wouldn't buy for myself









Been meaning to cover my desk (read scrap plywood from other projects) with Formica (also from scraps) tho.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> BGB - Boincers Gone Bonkers - is our monthly event where we try to get as many credits as possible in 48 hours.
> 
> Unlike the Pentahlon it is only an OCN event and there are no restrictions on the projects you run, so you can crank those GPUs for the big points.
> 
> There is a thread about it here


thanks +REP
ill prob take part


----------



## tictoc

Thanks for the prize.









I guess now I will have to stop lurking in threads, so I can keep the overclocked account.


----------



## nova4005

Thanks again for the awesome prize!







It will help with the electricity bill for this month.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Lucky? More like pressure, I don't see DarkRyder's spot as #1 of this team being threatened by your dream rig and $100 in Paypal


Not just OCN related. Snagged a "free" Lord of the Rings extended blueray set back near Christmas and picking up a $400 7-piece patio set for $100 today. Plus a hail storm in early April that I'll be "making" some cash on after repairs are done to the house.


----------



## bfromcolo

Thanks for the prize!

If my calculations are correct it should just about cover the incremental power costs of the CC and BP for me this year.

(Although it actually went towards a quieter cooler for my Linux box since running all 4 cores on my old AMD cooler sounded like a jet engine winding up for take off, so I can burn even more electricity next time.)


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Lucky? More like pressure, I don't see DarkRyder's spot as #1 of this team being threatened by your dream rig and $100 in Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not just OCN related. Snagged a "free" Lord of the Rings extended blueray set back near Christmas and picking up a $400 7-piece patio set for $100 today. Plus a hail storm in early April that I'll be "making" some cash on after repairs are done to the house.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good year! Feel free to donate


----------



## stergem

im newb . will this full load my cpu???


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stergem*
> 
> im newb . will this full load my cpu???


It would have done if you wanted, but the Pentathlon is over now.

If you fancy joining us for the next event - BOINCers Gone Bonkers 29 (link) - then you would be more than welcome.

You can set BOINC to use any whole number of cores on your CPU, however graphics cards can generate a lot more points in BOINC than CPUs so that is worth bearing in mind.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I'm still waiting on my $100


----------



## TechCrazy

U need to message enterprise letting him know u didnt get. Then double check that you did a request in paypal. They wont just send unless you request.


----------



## Angrybutcher

So many different methods. First it was do it one way, then it was corrected to send a request. Sent an email to Admin, no response. Sent a paypal request to [email protected], no response. Then found out to send it to [email protected], no response in nearly a month. Now I need to just talk to Enterprise?


----------



## TechCrazy

Hey just made a thread about prizes. Let me get off work although it might be awhile but ill help you before I go to bed.


----------

